# Schindelhauer



## Preludegreen (9. Juni 2010)

Wer hat hier ein Schindelhauer Fahrrad?
Würde mich gerne mit den Besitzern austauschen...!!!

Gruß


----------



## icebreaker (9. Juni 2010)

Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Preludegreen (10. Juni 2010)

Darf ich fragen was du für eins hast!? Ich meine was für Modell...


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Juni 2010)

Schindelhauer ist bei mir unten durch! Habe mir die Modelle angeschaut, die bieten tatsächlich ein "Fixed-Gear Rad für die Herausforderungen der Straßen ihrer Stadt" (Originalton) an. Dabei wird ausdrücklich auf alle "überflüssigen Dinge verzichtet" (Originalton). Und was ist laut denen überflüssig? Na was wohl, die Bremsen! 

Das soll jetzt hier keine neue Bremsdiskussion werden, aber ich bin schon ziemlich erstaunt, dass sich ein deutscher Hersteller (aus Magdeburg) dies erlauben darf, ein verkehrsuntüchtiges Rad ausdrücklich für die Stadt anzupreisen!


----------



## Preludegreen (11. Juni 2010)

@Ramon

Und was genau ist jetzt dein Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema gewesen!? Ist mir noch n bissi scheierhaft. 

Ich wollte wissen obs hier noch Leute gibt, die ein Schindelhauer Fahrrad besitzen, was ein Modell sie fahren und so weiter...
Ich frage das aus nem bestimmten Grund, nämlich die Verarbeitung/Pulverbeschichtung...
Die ungepulverten (Alu-pur) fallen natürlich schon mal weg...

Also Leute, raus mit der Sprache, wer hat son Bike!? Wie lange habt Ihr darauf gewartet, wann habt Ihr es gekauft und wie ist die Qualität der Pulverbeschichtung? 
Genauer gesagt möchte ich wissen obs an der Öffnung für das Sattelrohr zu Problemen gekommen ist!

Gruß


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Juni 2010)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> @Ramon
> 
> Und was genau ist jetzt dein Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema gewesen!? Ist mir noch n bissi scheierhaft.


 
Das ist jetzt aber nicht mein Problem, wenn Du meinen Beitrag nicht verstehst oder? In einem öffentlichen Forum musst Du immer damit rechnen, dass Leute etwas schreiben, was Dich nicht interessiert!

Mich hat halt mal interessiert, was "Schindelhauer" überhaupt ist, da bin ich auf diesen Skandal gestoßen. 

http://www.schindelhauerbikes.com/#/de/models/viktor/


----------



## ttbitg (12. Juni 2010)

"Sie streben nach der täglichen Herausforderung auf den Straßen Ihrer Stadt?"
hihihihohohohahaha
tschuldigung. ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## Preludegreen (12. Juni 2010)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht mein Problem, wenn Du meinen Beitrag nicht verstehst oder?



Von "nicht verstehen" kann mal keine Rede sein.
Der Punkt ist ein ganz anderer. Ich hoffte hier Leute anzutreffen die so ein Fahrrad bereits haben und sich nicht erst 30jahre darüber den Mund zerreißen... merkst du da den Unterschied?

Und dieser ganze Maketingmist interessiert eh keinen... ist ja eh alles nur ---> 

Leider scheinen hier aber nicht wirklich viele son Drahtesel zu besitzen, egal - war n Versuch wert.

Grüßle


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juni 2010)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> @Ramon
> 
> Und was genau ist jetzt dein Beitrag zum eigentlichen Thema gewesen!? Ist mir noch n bissi scheierhaft.


 


Preludegreen schrieb:


> Von "nicht verstehen" kann mal keine Rede sein.


 
Erkennst Du den Widerspruch? "Schleierhaft" und "nicht verstehen" kann man doch als Ein und das Selbe bezeichnen, oder?

Ich hätte ja gar nicht so reagiert, wenn Du meine "Antwort" nicht gleich so heftig kritisiert hättest. Ich habe mich halt für den Namen "Schindelhauer" interessiert, bin dabei auf diese "heftigen"  Sätze zu dem Fixie ohne Bremsen gestoßen, und wollte dazu was sagen. Hätte ich extra einen neuen Thread öffnen sollen?

Was für ein Schindelhauer fährst Du denn? Die Räder sind auf jeden Fall top und exklusiv, wenn auch die Werbung für mich etwas "anrüchig" wirkt, jedenfalls bei dem Rad ohne Bremsen!


----------



## singlestoph (13. Juni 2010)

es hat keine pedalen
einen recht dicken gang 
und viele designpriese gewonnen

um richtig (und auch legal) auf der strasse im verkehr eingesetzt zu werden ...

frag doch die leute mal direkt an ob man da bremsen nachrüsten kann

sonst vielleicht gut zum:

- auf privaten oder abgesperrten geländen rumhipstern oder rennen (zb.kuriermeisterschaften) fahren
- bikepolo spielen (keine ahnung was da für gänge gekettet -hihi- werden ...)
- mit anderem lenker : bahnrennen fahren
- schön aussehen in wohnzimmern, büros/sitzungszimmer, schaufenstern

man kann natürlich aucheinfach brakeless damit rumfahren , in flachen gegenden passt auch der gang einigermassen .... 

- wasweissich

ob gut oder nicht

die teileliste sieht halbwegs vernünftig aus, wie die kisten zusammengschraubt sind hängt wohl auch vom shop ab wo du das rad kaufst 

der rahmen : langweiliger, normaler , taiwanmist .... nicht besser oder schlechter als all das andere zeux was man so kriegt


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juni 2010)

Exklusiv und technisch top sind die Räder für mich wegen dem Riemenantrieb. Wobei ich ja Doppelkette beim SSP vorziehe (hatte ich das schon erwähnt? )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juni 2010)

lieblos zusammen genagelter taiwan schrott für:








flo


----------



## Bikefritzel (13. Juni 2010)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja Doppelkette beim SSP vorziehe (hatte ich das schon erwähnt? )!



nein noch nicht, erzähl doch mal ein bisschen was darüber, das klingt sehr interessant. gibts denn davon auch bilder? an was für einer art fahrrad sollte man denn sowas fahren?


----------



## ttbitg (13. Juni 2010)

doppelkette? das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. wie soll das gehen? das wäre ja wie ein aufbruch zu einer neuen galaxie. ich bin ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Juni 2010)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Exklusiv und technisch top sind die Räder für mich wegen dem Riemenantrieb. Wobei ich ja Doppelkette beim SSP vorziehe (hatte ich das schon erwähnt? )!



Ich habs neulich im Laden stehen gesehen (den normalen SSPer) und finde es technisch top, weil die Lösung des Öffnens des Rahmens sehr geil gelöst wurde, deutlich schicker als bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Preludegreen (13. Juni 2010)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was für ein Schindelhauer fährst Du denn? Die Räder sind auf jeden Fall top und exklusiv, wenn auch die Werbung für mich etwas "anrüchig" wirkt, jedenfalls bei dem Rad ohne Bremsen!



Ein Rad ohne Bremsen kommt bei mir nicht in Frage...  ....und von Werbung versuche ich mich fern zu halten!

Ich fahre (*bzw. würde gerne endlich!!!!*) das Modell "Ludwig" fahren. Aus diversen technischen Gründen, die im Bereich Pulverbeschichtung zu suchen sind, hab ich aber immer noch kein Rad mit ner akzeptablen Oberflächenbeschichtung...! Zwei Räder sind schon zurückgeschickt worden! 

Das war der eigentliche Grund meiner Initialfrage, nämlich wer hier hat denn noch ein Schindelhauer Fahrrad, wer von Euch hat ein nicht ALU Modell!?

Ob mit oder ohne Bremsen etc pp ist ne ganz andere Baustelle. Ich würde gerne wissen ob andere Käufer auch Stress wegen der Pulverbeschichtung haben und obs eine Lösung des Problems gab...

In diesem Sinne.... PEACE

PS: Ich habe ja das Fahrrad schon live gesehen und bis auf die "Problemstelle" war das Fahrrad einfach nur atemberaubend schön!!!


----------



## Preludegreen (3. Juli 2010)

So, nun hab ich es endlich und bin total begeistert... 






Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (4. Juli 2010)

schick schick,

allerdings sieht die Zugführung hinten schlampig, dh nicht durchdacht aus. So etwas wäre zu dem Preis für mich ein no-go.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Preludegreen (4. Juli 2010)

Wie würdest du das lösen, Marcus? Hab mich auch schon gefragt warum das so "abstehen" muss...

Gruß


----------



## Bassooka (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zwar nicht Marcus, aber wenn ich das richtig seh ist das doch einfach nur eine Shimano-Nabe die etwas verdreht eingebaut ist. Spricht was dagegen die Schrauben eben zu lösen und den Arm mit dem Zuganschlag so zu drehen dass er parallel zur Kettenstrebe ist? So sind die Naben nämlich normalerweise montiert. Vielleicht hat da einfach jemand beim Einbau nicht ganz aufgepasst...

Montageanleitung der Alfine-Nabe (ist im Prinzip für alle Shimanos gleich):
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/Alfine/SGS501/37N0A-001_SG-S501-EN_v1_m56577569830638091.pdf


----------



## Preludegreen (4. Juli 2010)

Bassooka schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat da einfach jemand beim Einbau nicht ganz aufgepasst...



Könnte durchaus sein, sollte aber nicht sein (bei den Stückzahlen)!


----------



## Bassooka (4. Juli 2010)

Auf der Schindelhauer Website steht da jedenfalls nichts so ab, bei keinem der zahlreichen Bilder. Es ändert absolut nichts an der Funktion wenn du den Arm mit dem Gegenzughalter etwas woanders hindrehst, daher würde ich das einfach eben machen, kann gar nichts schiefgehen. Schau halt dass er nirgendwo an den Rahmen stößt, soll ja keine Kratzer bekommen


----------



## Bassooka (4. Juli 2010)

Wobei, ich seh jetzt grad erst dass die Schindelhauer Rahmen dieses spezielle Crocodile-Spannsystem haben. Da weiß ich nicht wie das funktioniert, sollte aber auch nicht so schrecklich kompliziert sein...


----------



## Preludegreen (4. Juli 2010)

Hab auch gerade geschaut und du hast Recht! Auf der SH-Seite schaut die Zugführung in der Tat anders aus. Also ich hab jetzt mal genauer nachgesehen und man kann das ganze nicht mal eben so verschieben. Man könnte es theoretisch (denke ich) etwas nach oben verschieben aber dann müsste man den Zug kürzen. Ich werd mal mit dem Fahradmechaniker sprechen...
Ganz hoch wie auf der SH-Seite ists nicht verschiebbar denn da hats kein Platz... 

Vielleicht sind die Fotos auf der Seite n bissi "nachbearbeitet".


----------



## selecta gold (6. Juli 2010)

unter den achsmuttern sollten noch farbige "einsetzte" sein. von denen brauchst du andere da die bei dir verbauten nicht für horizontale ausfallenden gedacht sind. mit einfach verdrehen ist da nix.
und du solltest den zug kürzen. dabei peinlich genau darauf achten das du den gegenhalter zum einhaken in die nabe um das gleiche maß verschiebst, um den du die hülle kürzt.

edit sagt du brauchst für horizontale Ausfallenden 0-20° gelb-braun


----------



## Preludegreen (20. Juli 2010)

*Schutzbleche & Co* 

Also mir wurde ja versprochen, dass die Schutzbleche mitte Juli lieferbar sind - natürlich hat sich das aber auch verschoben - auf August. 
Persönlich rechne ich mit September. 

Jetzt mal meine Frage! Was gibts denn sonst noch für Schutzbleche die passen könnten?

Gruß


----------



## Akira (28. Juli 2010)

ein eigener Schindelhauer Thread ... juhu

dann schließ ich mich mal an
ich hab auch eins

Model: Siegfried / Alu 






also ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden
und ich glaube ich hatte das erste 2010-Modell in Magdeburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Preludegreen (28. Juli 2010)

Was ist das fürn Sattel?


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. Juli 2010)

das erste in magdeburg... na wenn das nix ist.


----------



## Akira (29. Juli 2010)

Sattel = Brooks Swift
wie auf der Hompage beschrieben


----------



## Preludegreen (19. Mai 2011)

*Hat sonst noch jemand hier ein Schindelhauer Rad?*
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Bei mir läuft alles wie am ersten Tag. Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die Nabe (Shimano Alfine) ab und zu knackt und dass mir die Handballen nach längerer Fahrt "einschlafen".


----------



## corefire (22. Mai 2011)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die Nabe (Shimano Alfine) ab und zu knackt und dass mir die Handballen nach längerer Fahrt "einschlafen".


1. du bist nicht in der lage eine schaltung einzustellen die dich mit sichtfenster und gelben markierungen darauf hinweist wie sie richtig einzustellen ist? davon ab mach mal ne revision nicht das die verharzt ist, auch hilft ein dünnerer liner im schaltstrick 
2. hack dir die hände ab oder trainier deinen körper, einschlafen is nich!


----------



## pebcak (23. Mai 2011)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft alles wie am ersten Tag. Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die Nabe (Shimano Alfine) ab und zu knackt



Und das im Singlespeed-Forum. Schämst Du Dich net?


----------



## Preludegreen (23. Mai 2011)

corefire schrieb:


> 1. du bist nicht in der lage eine schaltung einzustellen die dich mit sichtfenster und gelben markierungen darauf hinweist wie sie richtig einzustellen ist? davon ab mach mal ne revision nicht das die verharzt ist, auch hilft ein dünnerer liner im schaltstrick
> 2. hack dir die hände ab oder trainier deinen körper, einschlafen is nich!



Sag mal, gehts noch!? Was schreibst du denn da fürn Dünnfug? 
Und ich dachte hier sind mal vernünftige Leute unterwegs...

@peback
Nö, tu ich nicht...


----------



## Burba (11. August 2011)

Schön, dass n paar Leute ein Schindelhauer haben und auch gelegentlich drüber reden.
Schade ,dass immer n Paar Leute Foren alsFrustklo benutzen und Dummfug schreiben.
Aber was solls.
Also ich hab ein 2010er Ludwig in cremeweiß und bin begeistert. Bin in dem Jahr etliche Kilometer gefahren, läuft super, wenn es sein muss, auch qerfeldein. Sieht toll aus, ist handlich und der Zahnriemen ist ein schönes Technikschmankerl. Über den bin ich auf die Schindelhauer-Jungs gekommen. Also hab ich sie mal besucht (was jetzt als Magdeburger nicht soo aufwendig war) und dann kurzentschlossen dem HABEN-WOLLEN nachgegeben. Hab mir von ihnen auch Schutzbleche anpassen lassen (ich fahr halt nicht nur bei schönem Wetter und steh nicht so drauf, laufend wie ne Sau auszusehen).
Und bevor wieder jemand rumjault, dass es hier eigentlich um Singelspeeder geht; ja, es hat ne Schaltung (die hat auch ihre Berechtigung und funktioniert problemlos). 
Trotzdem fliegt sie demnächst raus, ich hab für mich festgestellt, ich brauch sie nicht mehr. Für gröberes Geläuf hab ich n anderes Bike.

Na mal sehen, ob wir hier auf der Seite ins Gespräch kommen.


----------



## jezebel007 (12. August 2011)

Ich hab seit 2 Monaten den Siegfried in Alu.
Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann, bin ich sehr zufrieden, 
Mit der Sitzposition muss ich noch etwas "spielen" (evtl anderer Lenker, andere Vorbauten hab ich schon versucht - ohne Erfolg).
Der Zahnriemen war bei mir eigentlich der Auslöser für den Kauf. 
Schutzbleche lass ich vermutlich noch nachrüsten, da ich doch auch mal bei Regen unterwegs bin. 

Wie ist denn bei euch so die Erfahrung mit Brooks und Regen?
Meiner stand mal ein paar Stunden im Nassen, jetzt hab ich einen dunklen Rand auf dem Sattel 
Naja, das nennt man dann wohl Patina.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. August 2011)

Der Brooks ist halt aus Leder, das passt sich nach ner Weile dem Allerwertesten an und sieht auch edel aus, ist aber etwas empfindlicher als n Plastikteilchen. 
Helfen wird deinem Sattel eine schÃ¶ne Behandlung mit Lederfett (auch von unten!) Das macht das Leder geschmeidiger, dÃ¼rfte den Rand wieder beseitigen und schÃ¼tzt. Solltest du dann gelegentlich wiederholen. (Sowas Ã¤hnliches machen manche Leute ja auch mit ihren Lederschuhen ;-))
Und fahr vorm nÃ¤chsten Regen doch mal zu nem Brooks-HÃ¤ndler. Der dÃ¼rfte die passende SattelschutzhÃ¼lle haben. Kostet 5 oder 7 â¬, wird bei Regen drÃ¼bergezogen, kann danach zusammengerollt werden und mit dem daran befindlichen Klettband unter dem Sattel am Gestell befestigt werden.
Also ich schwÃ¶r auf Brooks, hab aufm anderen Rad mittlerweile auch einen und mÃ¶cht nicht mehr tauschen.


----------



## Burba (12. August 2011)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> *Hat sonst noch jemand hier ein Schindelhauer Rad?*
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Bei mir läuft alles wie am ersten Tag. Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass die Nabe (Shimano Alfine) ab und zu knackt und dass mir die Handballen nach längerer Fahrt "einschlafen".


K.A., ob du hier noch mal reinschaust nach solch "netten" Antworten, aber falls:
Das mit den "eingeschlafenen Handballen ist tatsächlich z.T. ne Trainingsfrage, hat aber auch mit der Haltung der Hände am Lenker zu tun. Bei den meisten Lenkern sind die Handgelenke seitlich eingeknickt, was zu Beschwerden führen kann. Ein gebogener Lenker hilft da weiter, hab ich auf meinem auch drauf. Und sollte ich mal rauskriegen, wie ich n Foto in vernünftiger Größe in ne Antwort reinkriege, kann man auch was erkennen.


----------



## jezebel007 (21. August 2011)

Das Interessante an der Sache ist, dass ich den Brooks zuvor von oben und unten mehrfach eingefettet habe.
Auch seit dem Regen wieder ein oder zweimal.
Bin ja noch am einsitzen.... 

Ansonsten hab ich tatsächlich seit Freitag den Sattelschutz.

Fnde das Teil aber auch richtig bequem (trotz der Härte).

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tips.


----------



## Burba (22. August 2011)

Schade, hätt gedacht, dass die Ränder mit Fett wieder verschwinden. Dann eben doch Patina 
Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit der Schnürung eines Brooks-Sattels gemacht (also die Schnur, die lose durch die Löcher am Sattelrand gefädelt ist, auch tatsächlich mal eingesetzt?)


----------



## jezebel007 (23. August 2011)

Ich denke, es gibt Schlimmeres, als so nen etwas dunkleren Rand.
Ist ja doch "nur" ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Was für Schnüre meist du denn? Gibts bei meinem Swift nicht.


----------



## Burba (24. August 2011)

Ja stimmt, das Siegfried hat nen anderen Sattel. Bei war n B 17 aged drauf. Ich hab noch nen B 17 imerial. Beide sind am unteren Rand gelocht und haben ne Schnürung, die wohl dazu dient, die Satteldecke auch in Querrichtung spannen zu können.
Na ich bin am probieren, was es bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jezebel007 (25. August 2011)

Aso...
Dann mal viel Erfolg beim spannen


----------



## Burba (26. August 2011)




----------



## Akira (27. August 2011)

Hat jemand schon einmal die Kurbel abgebaut. Für die zenttrale Mutter braucht man irgendwie ein extra Werkzeug. Sieht aus wie ein großer Torx.

Hat jemand so ein Werkzeug oder kann mir sagen wie das heist?

PS: 
Zieht die Sattelschraube nicht mit den angegebenen 20Nm fest, das ist zuviel. Mir ist vor kurzem die Schraube gebrochen.


----------



## Burba (28. August 2011)

Ähh wie das Werkzeug genau heißt, k.A. , aber da es eine Alfine-Kurbel ist, sollte es sich um ein Standardwerkeug handeln, was in jeder ordentlichen Fahrradwerkstatt da sein müßte (hoffentlich). 
Du bist doch auch aus MD, da kenn ich zwei Orte, an die ich mich immer vertrauensvoll wende, die Schindelhauer-Truppe selbst (sitzen am Anfang der Diesdorfer Str. und freuen sich über jeden, der ihre Bikes nicht nur kauft, sondern auch kritisch damit umgeht) und Rad der Stadt im Buckauer Engpass (die besten Schrauber der Stadt (das ist keine Werbung!!)).
Das mit der gebrochenen Schraube hab ich doch schon mal gehört, is ja blöd. An den 2011 Modellen sieht die Sattelklemmung auch anders aus.


----------



## Akira (17. September 2011)

so das Bike ist wieder fahrbereit
wird ja auch Zeit
bin jetzt 2MOnate das Ding nicht mehr gefahren


----------



## Burba (19. September 2011)

Na denn, wieder viel Spaß mit dem Ding


----------



## rapel (2. November 2011)

Akira schrieb:


> ein eigener Schindelhauer Thread ... juhu
> 
> dann schließ ich mich mal an
> ich hab auch eins
> ...




wie sieht es mit dem aluminium aus? oxidiert das nicht bei salzigen Winterstrassen und Schweiss der drauf tröpfelt?


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. November 2011)

rapel schrieb:


> salzigen Winterstrassen



Als würde bei uns in Magdeburg gestreut


----------



## Akira (10. November 2011)

ich glaube nicht das ich bei solchem Wetter mit dem Rad unterwegs bin


----------



## Burba (10. November 2011)

Also ich kam mit meinem letzten Winter gut durch Eis und Schnee, aber muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. Besser die alte Stadtschlampe nehmen, da ärgert man sich nich so, wenn´s doch mal in die Horizontale geht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (16. November 2011)

ttbitg schrieb:


> "Sie streben nach der täglichen Herausforderung auf den Straßen Ihrer Stadt?"



Klar - aber mit diesen Rädern bitte nur bei trockenem Wetter (keine Schutzbleche) und nur zum Posen (kein Einkauf wegen fehlendem Gepäckträger). Den richtigen Alltagseinsatz machen Schindelhauer-Fahrer dann doch lieber mit dem Auto.

Bei uns in der City stehen in der Fussgängerzone immer ein paar an gut sichtbaren Stellen angeschlossene Fixies - aber seltsamerweise nie bei Regen und im Winter

Von einem der Fixiebesitzer weiss ich sogar wo er wohnt: etwa 300 m von der Stelle entfernt, wo er sein Rad immer vor dem Laden parkt


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. November 2011)

Preludegreen schrieb:


> Von "nicht verstehen" kann mal keine Rede sein.
> Der Punkt ist ein ganz anderer. Ich hoffte hier Leute anzutreffen die so ein Fahrrad bereits haben und sich nicht erst 30jahre darüber den Mund zerreißen... merkst du da den Unterschied?



Wenn du beim Konsumieren keine Kritik wünschst, bist du in diesem Forum (und in vielen anderen) verkehrt.

Ist immer lustig wenn Leute hier posten mit der Message "ich finde Produkt xyz gaaaanz toll und möchte das gerne hier bestätigt bekommen". Und wenns dann Kritik gibt, wird rumgeheult.


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. November 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die Räder sind auf jeden Fall top und exklusiv...



Also ich weiss nicht. Als vor ca. 15 Jahren bei Rennrädern immer mehr Alurahmen auf den Markt kamen, gab es mal so billige "Zeitfahrradimitate" mit diesen fetten aerodramatischen Sattelstützen - und genauso sieht dieser Schindelhauerrahmen aus (und das oben und unten verdickte Steuerrohr kenne ich von den billigen Kinesisrahmen). Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich solch "exclusiven" Lifestyleprodukten gegenüber einfach nicht unterwürfig genug


----------



## RazorRamon (16. November 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht. Als vor ca. 15 Jahren bei Rennrädern immer mehr Alurahmen auf den Markt kamen, gab es mal so billige "Zeitfahrradimitate" mit diesen fetten aerodramatischen Sattelstützen - und genauso sieht dieser Schindelhauerrahmen aus (und das oben und unten verdickte Steuerrohr kenne ich von den billigen Kinesisrahmen). Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich solch "exclusiven" Lifestyleprodukten gegenüber einfach nicht unterwürfig genug


 
Ich hatte meine Aussage später ja auch noch relativiert, dass ich damit den Riemenantrieb angesprochen habe. Riemen sind immer noch recht exklusiv.

Bei genauer Betrachtung hast Du aber Recht, die Räder sind ansonsten Durchschnitt.


----------



## Danielsan79 (6. März 2012)

> Klar - aber mit diesen Rädern bitte nur bei trockenem Wetter (keine Schutzbleche) und nur zum Posen (kein Einkauf wegen fehlendem Gepäckträger). Den richtigen Alltagseinsatz machen Schindelhauer-Fahrer dann doch lieber mit dem Auto.
> 
> Bei uns in der City stehen in der Fussgängerzone immer ein paar an gut sichtbaren Stellen angeschlossene Fixies - aber seltsamerweise nie bei Regen und im Winter
> 
> Von einem der Fixiebesitzer weiss ich sogar wo er wohnt: etwa 300 m von der Stelle entfernt, wo er sein Rad immer vor dem Laden parkt



Ähh, schon mal daran gedacht dass es Leute gibt die das Fahrrad nicht als Religion sehen und es auch gar nicht wollen sondern nur dann Fahrrad fahren wenn eben schönes Wetter ist (Spaß). Nicht jeder ist ein Fahrrad Verrückter, der mit dem Teil alles macht, bei Wind und Schnee damit zum einkaufen fährt, womöglich mit Hänger hinten drann! 

Ich finde gerade das Schindelhauer Victor sehr hübsch, es ist leicht und durch den Riemenantrieb haltbar und leise, finde das ideal für die Stadt oder kurze Strecken um das Auto nicht zu belasten und das soll was heißen, da ich sehr gerne Auto fahre  Die Form des Rahmens finde ich eigentlich sehr cool, ich bin kein Ewiggestriger. Ich find das Teil interessant und innovativ mit dem Riemenantrieb und der Rahmen sieht toll aus und die Detaillösungen gefallen mir. Ich hab das Geld und was andere denken würde mir am Arsch vorbei gehen. Du gehörst bestimmt zu der Sorte die alles als Religion ansehen, dass man ein Fixie nur als Hartz4 Empfänger fahren darf und auch nur aus Altteilen zusammengebaut weil nur das dem Herz und der Seele des Fixie fahrens entspricht oder so ein Mist. Komm mal wieder runter, es gibt auch Leute die mehrere Hobbys haben und das Fahrrad keine Lebenseinstellung ist.


----------



## Burba (6. März 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Konsumieren keine Kritik wünschst, bist du in diesem Forum (und in vielen anderen) verkehrt.
> 
> Ist immer lustig wenn Leute hier posten mit der Message "ich finde Produkt xyz gaaaanz toll und möchte das gerne hier bestätigt bekommen". Und wenns dann Kritik gibt, wird rumgeheult.



Gegen Kritik, die Hand und Fuss hat, ist wirklich nix einzuwenden. Aber dir scheint der Unterschied zwischen Kritik und frustriertem Gemaule noch nicht klar zu sein. Abgesehen davon darf man auch Positives von sich geben, oder verletzt man damit Forenregeln?


----------



## Preludegreen (2. April 2012)

Na dann melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. Hab ja das Fahrrad schon ne Weile und muss sagen, dass es mich immer wieder begeistert. Als "Religion" sehe ich das Fahrrad aber nicht - nur das mal klarzustellen.
Was ich net so toll finde ist die Schutzblechlösung. Hab sie nach langer Wartezeit bekommen und musste dann feststellen dass ich den Rahmen anbohren muss um die Schutzbleche zu montieren. Werde ich definitiv nicht machen! 
Bin Letzten sommer fast 4 Monate mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit gefahren und habe festgestellt, dass ich das Schutzblech nicht wirklich brauche.
Sonst ist das Fahrrad problemlos. Ein ordentliches Licht drauf montiert und man hat keine Sorgen mehr.

Die Zugführung hinten hab ich nicht geändert. Das passt schon so...


----------



## divby0 (26. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Soll ich mir das Siegfried (SingleSpeed) holen und ein "normales" Stadt-Tourenrad (VSF 8cht 8Gang). 
Oder das Ludwig (8Gang).


Was denkt Ihr?

Markus


----------



## Soulfinger (26. April 2012)

Tja, was werden die Insassen eines Singlespeed-Forums wohl denken? 

Allerdings könnte ich nie im Leben ein Fahrrad kaufen, das "Siegfried" heißt... meine heißen "Arrestantenwagen" und "Außenposten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. April 2012)

divby0 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Soll ich mir das Siegfried (SingleSpeed) holen und ein "normales" Stadt-Tourenrad (VSF 8cht 8Gang).
> Oder das Ludwig (8Gang).
> ...


Wundervoll ein stadt-tourenrad mit 8 gängen...ein traum geht in erfüllung
Dann doch bitte siegfried!!!!! Oder wie es auch immer heisst


----------



## Levty (27. April 2012)

.


----------



## Burba (14. Oktober 2012)

Nu mal n paar Fotos, vielleicht belebt das diesen Tread 


zum Vergleich: 8-Gang-Ludwig 2011



nach Umbau jetzt



mit Holzlenker



und mal ne andere Perspektive


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2012)

der lenker


----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. Oktober 2012)

das Rad ist schick..aber was hängt da im letzten Bild an dem Rad dran?


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab das Anhängsel mal 2 Wochen gefahren, war witzig.
Und das Beste war, ich konnt es problemlos am Fahrrad festmachen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. Oktober 2012)

Burba schrieb:


> Hab das Anhängsel mal 2 Wochen gefahren, war witzig.
> Und das Beste war, ich konnt es problemlos am Fahrrad festmachen .



Dann bist du entschuldigt


----------



## Matze. (17. Oktober 2012)

Was kostet das gezeigte Bike?


----------



## Burba (17. Oktober 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was kostet das gezeigte Bike?



Das Original kostete damals 1500 , da mittlerweile nur noch Rahmen und Riemen original sind


----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Oktober 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was kostet das gezeigte Bike?



Das ursprÃ¼nliche Modell liegt schon bei 1500 â¬.

Bis auf den Rahmen (vielleicht Steuersatz und Innenlager) und den Gates Riemen wurden ja alle Teile ausgetauscht. Die neuen Teile sind sehr hochwertig und liegen bestimmt Ã¼ber 1000 â¬.

Burba ist schneller gewesen


----------



## Burba (17. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, der Steuersatz ist auch noch original


----------



## Matze. (17. Oktober 2012)

Also bis auf den Gates Antrieb erscheint mir das doch völlig überzogen zu sein. Das Sattelrohr schaut ja mehr als bescheiden aus. Aber wers mag...


----------



## Burba (17. Oktober 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Also bis auf den Gates Antrieb erscheint mir das doch völlig überzogen zu sein. Das Sattelrohr schaut ja mehr als bescheiden aus. Aber wers mag...


  Überzogen?  Na ja, ordentliche Teile gibt es nicht auf dem Grabbeltisch. Und das Sattelrohr tut nur bescheiden , ist aus total leichtem Scandium.


----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich dir einen Tipp bezüglich des Kabels für deinen Fahrradcomputer geben ? So wie es zur Zeit um die Bremskabel umwickelt ist, sieht es ja gräßlich aus bei diesem Designrad.

Besorge einfach einen langen Schrumpfschlauch, damit kannst du den lästigen F-Computerkabel unauffälig mit dem Bremskabel verschmelzen  - Lediglich oben und unter verzweigen sich die beiden Kabeln, aber das sieht man kaum


----------



## Burba (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, da stimme ich vorbehaltlos zu, es sieht schlampig aus. Ich schiebe das Neuverlegen grad vor mir her .
Aber die Idee mit dem Schrumpfschlauch find ich klasse . Das könnte eine dauerhaftere Lösung sein.


----------



## Akira (27. Oktober 2012)

@Matze

So eng würde ich das nicht sehen. Sicherlich sind die Räder nicht billig. Aber dahinter steckt ja auch keine große Firma. Und riesige Stückzahlen werden sie im Monat auch nicht verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captainiglue (20. Dezember 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Schindelhauer ist bei mir unten durch! Habe mir die Modelle angeschaut, die bieten tatsächlich ein "Fixed-Gear Rad für die Herausforderungen der Straßen ihrer Stadt" (Originalton) an. Dabei wird ausdrücklich auf alle "überflüssigen Dinge verzichtet" (Originalton). Und was ist laut denen überflüssig? Na was wohl, die Bremsen!
> 
> Das soll jetzt hier keine neue Bremsdiskussion werden, aber ich bin schon ziemlich erstaunt, dass sich ein deutscher Hersteller (aus Magdeburg) dies erlauben darf, ein verkehrsuntüchtiges Rad ausdrücklich für die Stadt anzupreisen!



Hi Ramon 
 Ich muss dich leider korrigieren, es werden bei allen Schindelhauer Bikes Bremsen mitgeliefert, zwar sind im Produktvideo für Viktor und Siegfried keine Bremsen montiert aber bei Lieferung ist immer die Vorderrad Bremse montiert. Die hintere zum Schutze des Rahmens nicht aber die Bowdenzüge sind alles Vorgefertigt und müssen nicht mehr Angepasst werden......

Gruß Captainiglue


----------



## mitch13 (25. Dezember 2012)

@Burba

ich würde einfach auf einen kabellosen computer umsteigen - das wird dem designanspruch doch am ehesten gerecht 

grüße
micha


----------



## Burba (25. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch vor.
Will die Bremsgriffe schwarz eloxiern lassen und dann noch Nokons dran, da geht das Gekabel nicht mehr .


----------



## Burba (28. April 2013)

Update 2013:




Neuer Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze






neue Kurbel


 Die KCNC war chic aber unzuverlässig


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (28. April 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Update 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Schick schick.
Wenn man den Leuten aus dem Kurierforum glauben kann, neigt die Stütze relativ schnell zu Brüchen...


----------



## Burba (28. April 2013)

Hör auf zu unken 
Ich hab noch nix negatives gehört.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (29. April 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Hör auf zu unken
> Ich hab noch nix negatives gehört.



Die jund & mädels fahren aber auch 20000 +x km im jahr...  

Gesendet mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burba (30. April 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Die jund & mädels fahren aber auch 20000 +x km im jahr...
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk 2



Ähh, ich glaub, dass schaff ich dieses Jahr mal nicht...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. April 2013)

Echt!?!  Trotzdem ists ein schönes radl geworden!
Ich persönlich hätte den kohlefaserkram nicht verbaut. 
Das beisst sich mut dem lenker und sattel... Irgentwie... 
Aber das ist nur meine meinung.

Gesendet mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (30. April 2013)

Mhh, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber ich find es grad reizvoll, dieses relativ gewöhnliche Alu des Rahmens mit Naturmaterial (Leder, Holz) auf der einen Seite und Hitech (Carbon) auf der anderen Seite zusammenzuführen. Da würd noch einiges gehen, aber nu ist erstmal Schluss, hab noch andere Räder, die schöner werden wollen .


----------



## Scott-Tom (24. September 2013)

Gibt es die Schindelhauer-Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## Burba (24. September 2013)

Regulär nicht. Aber sprich die Jungs direkt an, da müßte was gehen.


----------



## sTOrM41 (19. April 2014)

Scott-Tom schrieb:


> Gibt es die Schindelhauer-Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln zu kaufen?



würde mich nicht wundern wenn das hier der selbe ist^^
http://einzig-shop.com/Frame-Set's-..._u8664_z9de4dabf-2db4-4406-a509-8dda33db13c9/


----------



## Danielsan79 (19. April 2014)

sTOrM41 schrieb:


> würde mich nicht wundern wenn das hier der selbe ist^^
> http://einzig-shop.com/Frame-Set's-Aluminium-|-Alloy-EINZIG-Rahmen-A12-56-Aluminium/a1011966621_u8664_z9de4dabf-2db4-4406-a509-8dda33db13c9/



Ein wenig anders sieht es schon aus aber was mich wundert sind zwei Dinge, kann es sein dass bei den Schindelhauer Viktors die Rahmen nicht mehr Smooth welded sind? Außerdem gibt es ab diesem Jahr keine mehr in Weiss, jetzt ist es Polarsilber oder schwarz, also hat sich das für mich erledigt. Früher hatten die Dinger smooth welded Nähte.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. April 2014)

Ich finde sowieso das diese schindelhauer kisten überbewertet werden.......und sackteuer sind se auch noch....was ich als Frechheit empfinde.
Wenn für ein Pushley Guvnor(hoff ich habs richtig geschrieben), 11 oder 1200 Tacken aufgerufen werden mag das okay sein......aber net für die Schinderhannes kisten.....sorry, seh ich so.
gruß
stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (30. April 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich finde sowieso das diese schindelhauer kisten überbewertet werden.......und sackteuer sind se auch noch....was ich als Frechheit empfinde.
> Wenn für ein Pushley Guvnor(hoff ich habs richtig geschrieben), 11 oder 1200 Tacken aufgerufen werden mag das okay sein......aber net für die Schinderhannes kisten.....sorry, seh ich so.
> gruß
> stolli


Meine Güte, warum ist es so schwer, ne Kritik sachlich zu äußern? 
Kein Mensch will dir so ein Rad aufzwingen.
Ich hab meins seit 2010 und es ist jeden Euro wert.
Du meinst wahrscheinlich n Pashley. Das ist ne Retrokiste und überhaupt nicht mit nem Schindelhauer zu vergleichen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Mai 2014)

Ääääääähheem entschuldigung, das war doch sachlich..........wenn ich unsachlich werden würde täte das anders klingen.....aber egal.
Und ja für die "Retrokisten" wäre es mir das Geld wert, ich sagte nix von das die Schinderhannes buden schlecht sind......nur zu teuer.
Das war alles.......wenn du das in den falschen Hals bekommen hast dann sorry.
Gruß und Frieden
Stolli


----------



## Burba (1. Mai 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ääääääähheem entschuldigung, das war doch sachlich..........wenn ich unsachlich werden würde täte das anders klingen.....aber egal.
> Und ja für die "Retrokisten" wäre es mir das Geld wert, ich sagte nix von das die Schinderhannes buden schlecht sind......nur zu teuer.
> Das war alles.......wenn du das in den falschen Hals bekommen hast dann sorry.
> Gruß und Frieden
> Stolli


na dann wollen wir offen, dass du nicht mal unsachlich wirst


----------



## DonKrawallo (2. Mai 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Schinderhannes


 
Achtung Offtopic: Da weiss das kundige Auge auch sofort wer dein Arbeitgeber ist oder war


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. Mai 2014)

????????????...............ääääähhh sorry das war eher zufällig, steh grad auf nem dicken Schlauch.......


----------



## DonKrawallo (2. Mai 2014)

Der "Schinderhannes" ist oder war ein sportlicher Wettbewerb der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Drood (2. Mai 2014)

Der "Schinderhannes" war Johannes Bückler, irgendwie um 1800 herum!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem bund wußt ich net........war aber gerne Soldat, leider wegen familärer Geschichte nur zu kurz.....


----------



## Rutkowski (6. Juli 2014)

Berlin hat demnächst einen weiteren Schindelhauer Fahrer unter sich.. 
Schindelhauer - Viktor 2014 in Schwarz

..dummerweise habe ich mir vor dem abhol Termin bei den BikeDudes mir das Becken gebrochen.. und kann es daher erst im August abholen und ich freu mich schon drauf!

Wer ist hier aus dem Thread auch noch aus Berlin?
Jemand Erfahrung mit Verwendung von anderen Naben??

Überlege mir im Herbst dann den Tune TRS27 Laufradsatz zu kaufen.. Problem ist nur, das Spannsystem.. die Tune Achse bräuchte Schraubgewinde..

Grüße


----------



## Burba (7. Juli 2014)

Willkommen! Leider ist der Fred hier immer dem Hungertode nah .
Beckenbruch hört sich aua an.
Nee, mit Berlin kann ich nicht dienen, bin aber die Woche über in Potsdam.
Wegen technischer Dinge kannst du die Schindelhauers vielleicht selbst fragen, sie sitzen ja seit zwei Jahren in Kreuzberg.

Gruß Burba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (7. Juli 2014)

Hm, schade.. aber es liegt auch eher daran, das die Räder recht selten sind, oder selten auch sieht. 

ok, falls interesse an einer Tour ist, würde ich mich freuen. Berlin und Brandenburg Umgebung. 

Ja das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, das ich das ganze dann mit Tune und Schindelhauer gemeinsam klären und planen muss. Bis Herbst ist ja noch Zeit. Vorher muss erstmal wieder Erlaubnis kommen, das ich aufs Rad steigen darf. (Hoffentlich ab September) 

Umgenau zu sein habe ich mir die Hüftpfanne (Acetabulum) gebrochen.. beim Training für ein 4x Rennen in Bayern. Es wird so langsam wieder, aber brauch noch 6 Wochen bestimmt  

beste Grüße


----------



## Burba (7. Juli 2014)

Gute Erholung. Auf dass es noch ein schöner Herbst für dich werde .


----------



## MCTryal (7. Juli 2014)

Verletzt und ein Viktor in Aussicht ist schon ganz spezielle Folter, gute Besserung. Die Schindelhauers helfen bei Technikfragen
auf jeden Fall unkompliziert weiter.

Anbei noch zwei Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr damit hier nicht nur Text steht.


----------



## Rutkowski (7. Juli 2014)

Danke

die einfachste Lösung wird es sein, entweder ich lasse die Singlespeeder Nabe einbauen im LRS oder Tune dreht in die Achse ein Gewinde rein.. versteh nicht ganz warum die Singlespeeder Nabe knapp 200€ mehr kostet als die Mag170.. daher wäre mir Gewinde rein drehen lieber 

Das Thinbike, das ist mir zuerst ins Auge gefallen, einzige was mich am Kauf abgehalten hat, sind die 24" Laufräder, gibt kaum gute Straßen Reifen in 24", von den Laufrädern mal abgesehen.
Daher hab ich mich dann für den Viktor entschieden 

hier ein Bild vom Viktor, hatte ich bei meiner Probefahrt geschossen


----------



## Burba (7. Juli 2014)

Cool in Schwarz, aber ich find's kagge, dass die Nähte nicht mehr verschliffen sind.


----------



## Rutkowski (7. Juli 2014)

hm joar, dafür sind die Raupen sehr sauber und glatt


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Juli 2014)

Es geht nix über schöne gleichmäßige fette Schweissraupen, geniale Optik.


----------



## Burba (8. Juli 2014)

Och nee, ohne solch Gewürm ist der Übergang zwischen den Rohren einfach schöner. Aber wie immer, kann man drüber streiten, muss man aber nicht. 
Und das Victor ist n schönes Radl.
Allerdings würd ich (wenn ich mir noch mal n Schindlhauer zulegen würde)mir n Hector in diesem Wahnsinns-Metallicblau zulegen und mit polierten Teilen aufbauen (ähnlich wie auf der Berliner Fahrradschau). Und das hat noch glatte Nähte .


----------



## Rutkowski (8. Juli 2014)

Der Hector ist von der Farbe schon echt hübsch, aber sehr auf Bahn-Geo getrimmt.. 120 Einbaubreite hinten und hängt vorn recht tief.. wäre mir zu unbequem auf Dauer. 

ja die Nähte sind runter poliert. Beim Viktor ist die Naht auch glatt, nur nicht runter poliert. Wie bei Cannondale damals.. wenn man den Brenner langsam zieht, dann fließen die Raupen sehr ineinander und sind dann auch glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (8. Juli 2014)

wobei das Polarsilber auch echt sexy ist.. wäre diese Farben beim Viktor zur Wahl gewesen.. ich hätte mich nicht entscheiden können!

wahrscheinlich hätte ich Polarsilber genommen.
Schöne Räder!


----------



## Burba (9. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, in der Seitenansicht ist zu sehen, dass es vorn bergab geht, müsst man sich dran gewöhnen. 
Aber das musste ich 2010 auch erst (auch wenn meins noch ne relativ entspannte Geo hat), das kannte ich bis dahin nicht.
Bin vorher möglichst aufrecht geblieben .
Mir gefällt die Kurbel am Hector, endlich mal nicht dies fette Shimanoding.


----------



## Rutkowski (9. Juli 2014)

So sehr nach vorne über zuhängen ist mir auf Dauer zu unentspannt, gerade bei Touren in der Stadt oder über Land. 
Optisch, aber sehr sexy. Der Viktor ist auch noch relativ aufrecht, auch nicht so verkrampft tief. 
Das war mir sehr wichtig, deswegen wollte ich auch kein Rennrad für die Stadt. 

Die Kurbel, leider kann ich nicht erkennen, was das für eine ist. 
Die Standart Alfine Kurbel ist an sich gut, aber Sack schwer - 1kg. 

Hatte überlegt am Viktor die Omnium zu kaufen, extrem Steif und nur 800gr. 
Mit den Champa Kurbel habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Burba (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Kurbel auf dem Foto ein Eigengewächs von Schindelhauer und sollte im Laufe des Jahres zur Verfügung stehen.
Wenn du schon Tune-Naben verbauen willst, warum nicht auch ne Tune-Kurbel?


----------



## Rutkowski (9. Juli 2014)

Ah OK, das kann natürlich durch aus sein, sieht auf jedenfall sehr elegant aus, mit der Ausfräsung im Kurbelarm. 
könnten sie dann ruhig an jedem Modell anbauen. 

Tune Kurbel, versteh schon was du meinst. Aber die finde ich die Tune Kurbel für den Preis nicht sonderlich ansprechend. 
4 Kant Lager und die anderen von Tune.. 
da finde ich andere Kurbeln aus Carbon oder Alu ansprechender und ich hätte gerne eine schwarze dezente Kurbel.


----------



## Burba (9. Juli 2014)

Ok, na ich fahr jetzt ne Sugino, ist dezent und zuverlässig (hab grad meine Fotos durchgesehen und festgestellt, dass ich kein Bild habe, wo die gut zu sehen ist). Vorher hatt ich ne KCNC, die war Müll, ließ sich durch nix überzeugen, fest am Bike zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (9. Juli 2014)

Sugino ? auch eine mit Vierkant Innenlager?
Rotor macht auch gute Kurbeln, da könnte ich mir auch noch eine Vorstellen.

Ich möchte aufjedenfall eine mit Außenliegenden Lagerschalen, die halten den Druck besser stand und die Lager sind größer 
die KCNC ist auf dem einem Bild sehr gut zu sehen, Die Sugino konnte ich jetzt nicht richtig erkennen.

Alles deine Räder in deinem Foto Album? 

Ich besitze ein DH Fully, 4x Rad und das Schindel.. und dachte das wäre schon viel ^^

Hier mal einen guten Shop für leichte Teile  
http://superlight-bikeparts.de


----------



## Burba (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Sugino ist Vierkant.
Nee, das sieht im Album mehr aus...ohne mein Einkaufsrad sind es nur vier .
Das Schindelhauer ist quasi der Veteran (2010), dann 2011 das Unit, 2012 das Honzo, 2013 das Leitwolf. Dies Jahr wurde das Honzo geklaut, da hab ich mir den Honzorahmen in Titan nachbauen lassen (deshalb "Honzo Ti"). Jetzt soll eigentlich Schluss sein, der Platz zu Hause wird nicht mehr. Wenn da bloß nicht schon Nr. 5 und 6 im Hinterkopf....
Aber ich halte tapfer dagegen .


----------



## Rutkowski (9. Juli 2014)

ai ai ai.. alles schöne Räder  
ich habe mich schon sehr eingeschränkt..  
und mir gesagt ein Fully fürn Bikepark, Hardtail fürn Pump und 4x und halt eins für die Stadt und "touren" 
Mein Cannondale Hooligan hatte ich jetzt verkauft, das hätte kein sinn gemacht es zu behalten. Platz habe ich noch in der Wohnung, hätte noch mietbaren platz…


----------



## Burba (9. Juli 2014)




----------



## Chrille1 (17. Juli 2014)

Als Beinahe-Besitzer eines Viktor gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Vor ca. 3 Jahren hatte ich mir eins bestellt, damals über 6 Monate drauf gewartet, mindestens fünfmal wurde der zugesagte Liefertermin verschoben, am Ende war der 62er Viktor angeblich >krumm< und ich hätte nochmals wochenlang warten müssen. Daraufhin stornierte ich und baute mir einen Leader725 auf.

Heute kann ich sagen: Alles hat ein Gutes. Das Viktor wäre heute keine Option mehr für mich. Als >SSP-Anfänger< gefiel mir das Design und ich fand den Riemenantrieb interessant. Doch wenn man genau hinsieht, bekommt man für rund 1500€ ein >normalen< China-Rahmen mit einem 6061-Rohrsatz, den verschiedene andere Wettbewerber für rund 300-400€ incl. Gabel in smooth-welded-Ausführung anbieten. Die verbauten Komponenten sind Marke >Billig, aber brauchbar<. Alles in Allem könnte man so ein Bike für ca. 800-900€ aufbauen, wohlgemerkt dann aber mit Kettenantrieb. Es ist also individuell persönlich zu entscheiden, ob Label und Gates-Antrieb die Differenz wert sind.

Um das Topic zu bedienen: Ich konnte damals eine mehrstündige Probefahrt vornehmen. Die Verarbeitung war wirklich Top und das Fahrverhalten war aus heutiger Sicht direkt und schön komfortabel. Ein prima Bike für Fans.


----------



## Rutkowski (18. Juli 2014)

@Chrille1 das mit dem Bestellten Rahmen/ Rad ist halt leider Pech, mein damals bestellter Bolt Rahmen, kam auch Krumm dank DHL bei mir an.. und es war der letzte in Schwarz.. nach nochmal 4 Wochen warten, nahm ich den gleichen Rahmen dann einfach in Blau.. shit happens leider

die meisten Rahmen werden in Taiwan geschweißt.. auch von den teuren MTB Firmen..(nicht alle) und sind alles andere als Schlecht und ich glaube nicht das SH in China geschweißt wird. Das die verbauten Parts, nicht die hochwertigsten sind, ist jedem bewusst der den Blick hat, deswegen wird bei mir auch einiges getauscht werden bis Frühjahr. Gates Antrieb selbst nachrüsten bei einem Rad schlägt auch ordentlich in die Kasse ca 300€ , wenn es überhaupt möglich ist.
..ich finds schöner und vor allem sehr ruhig. 

Günstiger kann man vieles haben, frage ist nur ob man will. 
Mein Fully und 4x Rad sind selbst aufgebaut und da war mir der Preis auch fast egal. 

Beim Schindel gefällt mir sehr das Grund Design und ist mir die 1500€ Wert. 
jetzt wird noch einiges geändert, das es meinem Geschmack entspricht von Komponenten. 


ps.: Leader 725 finde ich sehr schick optisch, aber leider kein Riemen, Sitzposition sieht sehr ähnlich zum Hektor aus und das mag ich persönlich zum fahren nicht. 

gruß


----------



## Chrille1 (18. Juli 2014)

Moinzen*

Es kommt ganz sicher aus Fernost, da damals bei den Lieferverzügen von Problemen mit der Hafenbehörde  bei der Containerabfertigung die Rede war. Ferner ist das Layout des Rahmens kein unbekanntes, g*

Wenn ein Aluminium- oder Carbonrahmen aus China/Taiwan kommt, muss das auch kein Nachteil sein, die haben dort die modernsten Schweissroboter und vor allem Erfahrung mit Millionen von Einheiten/Jahr. Aber man muss(kann) dann als europäischer Nutzer halt wissen, dass der hiesige Auftraggeber für ca. 100$ einen derartigen Rahmen in Auftrag gibt, der dann hier für 400-500€ verkauft wird.

Mittlerweile fahre ich u.a. auch einen Cinelli Mash Histogram 2014. Selbst dieser kommt aus China. Will nicht wissen, wieviel von den knapp 1000€ fürs Rahmenset sich der Vertrieb von Cinelli davon in die Tasche steckt, g* Lass den höherwertigen Rohrsatz aus Columbus Airplane vllt 50$ mehr kosten, wenn überhaupt......

Voriges Jahr habe ich mir ein Trispoke Carbon-Laufrad aus China mitbringen lassen. In der gleichen Fabrik werden dort Laufräder für u.a. HED und ZIPP gebacken. Incl. Zoll habe ich rund ein Drittel des Marktpreises in Europa/USA bezahlt.

Das Schindelhauer ist mit Sicherheit ein schönes Rad, mir persönlich gefällt auch das Siegfried in Silber sehr gut, als gemütliches Stadtrad zum Rumkullern mit Freilauf und 2 Bremsen eigentlich genau das Richtige....

Ich kuller nur leider selten herum, sondern fahre recht gern schnell und hurtig um die Ecken. Deswegen ein fixed Mash. g*

Ich wünsche gute Rest-Genesung und viel Spass mit der Black Beauty. 

Gruss*


----------



## MCTryal (18. Juli 2014)

Ahoi, ich muss hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben ...

Die Schindelhauer Rahmen kommen auf jeden Fall Fernost, ich glaube das einzige an den Rädern das aus Deutschland kommt sind die Continental Reifen. Das ist aber nicht schlimm die Qualität ist im Vergleich mit Beispielsweise Leader sehr viel höher (besitze sowohl Schindlehauer als auch Leader). Hauptunterschied bei den Rahmen ist natürlich das offene Ausfallende für den Riemen. 
In der der Geometrie gibt es meines Erachtens auch wenn sich die Rahmen optisch ähneln, erhebliche unterschiede. 

Bei Anbauteilen sind nach oben hin sowieso keine Grenzen gesetzt wenn man sich ein Rad selbst aufbaut, hier halte ich die SH Räder für ein äußerst faires Angebot, insbesondere wenn man sie mit anderen Szene fertig Singlespeedern (z.B. Leader vergleicht).

Einziger Knackpunkt bei den Schindelhauern ist natürlich der Mangel an Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten, da ist mit Kette sicher mehr drinn.

Warum man mit dem Siegfried nur in der Stadt rummkullern sollte/möchte erschließt sich mir nicht, der geht auch ohne Verfolger-Geometrie gut vorwärts.

Letztendes sind das alles schöne Räder und wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich mir auch noch ein Verfolger Rad in die Garage stellen.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Rutkowski (18. Juli 2014)

Das die Rahmen nicht aus Fernost sind, bestreitet ja niemand 
Mich stört das nicht. 

Hatte mal einen MTB Rahmen aus BC, der dort Handgeschweißt wurde, der war zur Konkurrenz gleich doppelt so teuer. 

Die Geometrie vom Viktor fährt sich meines Erachtens sehr gut, entspannt, unverkrampft und trotzdem arg schnell. 
Riemenübersetzung 60/22 , das reicht für Berlin und längere touren sind auch kein Problem. Mein Hooligan hatte da sicher eine schlechtere Übersetzung mit der 8Gang Alfine. 

@MCTryal  Ich fand das Schindel auch äußerst Fair als Angebot. Preis/Ausstattung/Design 

@Chrille1 Das sich die Hersteller / Vertriebe dazu verdienen ist doch klar, wir leben ja nicht hinterm Mond.. 
Ein Alu Hardtail Rahmen (Dirt/4X) kostet in Taiwan ca. 40-50€ , dann hat man einen Rahmen mit hoher Qualität schon in den Händen. 
Wir wissen auch, das Smartsphones nur einen Bruchteil des Verkaufspreises kosten in der Herstellung.. 

besten Gruß


----------



## Chrille1 (18. Juli 2014)

Grundsätzlich habt Ihr natürlich recht.

Das mit dem >gemütlich Rumkullern< war natürlich ein wenig despektierlich gemeint, g*

Die Geometrie des SH ist einfach bissel relaxter. Zwar hat z.B. ein Leader in ähnlicher Grösse bis auf das 3cm kürzere Steuerrohr fast genau die gleichen Abmessungen, allerdings erheblich steilere Winkel, es ist eben ein Bahnrahmen. Dieser fährt sich eben ein wenig aggressiver. Noch aggressiver ist die Slope-Geo des Hektor (oder auch meines Mash), wobei hier auch noch dazu kommt, dass das Tretlager noch höher sitzt. Somit ist dann viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker, was sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache ist, mir aber persönlich gefällt, da es immer nach vorne geht und ich mit diesen Rädern eh keine Touren grösser als 50Km mache.

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum SH nicht auch grundsätzlich Rahmensets anbietet. DAS m.E. wäre ein faires Angebot. Einen LoPro will nun mal nicht jeder fahren. Sicher kann man alles auf- und umrüsten, ich würde auf Sicht sicherlich jedes Teil austauschen wollen, aber was macht man mit diesen ganzen Geschrammel? Auf ebay fürn schmalen Taler verhökern? Und wie sieht dann am Ende die Kostenrechnung mit  1500 Tacken Einstandspreis minus Teileverkaufsaktivitäten aus?

Bei der Frage der eingeschränkten Übersetzung würde ich persönlich kompromissbereit sein. 60/22 ist für die Stadt und Touren im Flachland prima. Ich fahre bei meinen beiden Modellen 48/16 und 49/17, da kann man locker 30+ -Schnitte fahren, wenn man das möchte, g*

PS: Ein wahres Highlight sind diese SH-Platform-Pedals, welche mit vernünftigen Straps eine echte Alternative zum Klickster sind. Es gibt zwar auch SPD-Sneaker, aber leider nicht in meiner Grösse, g*

Sodele, Freitag 15°°, Feierabend. Ein sonniges WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (18. Juli 2014)

für mich kommen Touren mit 70 bis 100km in Frage, da mag ich halt schon etwas entspannter sitzen, deine Anmerkung zum Bahnrahmen macht ja auch sinn von der Geo  

Ich finde es auch schade, das SH keine Rahmensets anbietet, Hektor only.. hätte den Viktor sonst auch Rahmenset gern gekauft. Lotte wäre dafür auch sehr gut geeignet als Rahmenset für die Damen. 

Die Teile die Überbleiben, werden verkauft, wie viel dabei rum kommt, ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Das was man investiert, bekommt man eh nicht raus. Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist eh im Keller. 

60/22 ist glaube nicht 1=1 vergleichbar mit Kette oder? da gibt es glaube auch einen Umrechner !? 



schönes WE


----------



## Rutkowski (18. August 2014)

@Burba

Schindelhauer Kurbel 
-> Schwarz
https://www.facebook.com/bikedudes/...19009347266/10152255622977267/?type=1&theater

-> Silber 

https://www.facebook.com/bikedudes/...19009347266/10152255634132267/?type=1&theater


----------



## Burba (18. August 2014)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> @Burba
> Schindelhauer Kurbel


Cool 
Ich hab die Jungs Donnerstag besucht, kam aber gar nicht zum fragen, die waren grad im Stress wegen Räder verpacken für die Eurobike .


----------



## Rutkowski (18. August 2014)

@Burba 

oh cool, hast Direkt ein neues geordert?  

ich bekomme meinen Viktor auch höchst wahrscheinlich, dann sind die Laufräder fertig, leider ohne Tune Naben.. 
nach Rücksprache mit Tune haben sie bestätigt das die Singlespeeder nur noch eine Achse für Schnellspanner hat.. also nicht funktioniert mit den Ausfallenden vom Viktor..


----------



## Danielsan79 (19. August 2014)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> wobei das Polarsilber auch echt sexy ist.. wäre diese Farben beim Viktor zur Wahl gewesen.. ich hätte mich nicht entscheiden können!
> 
> wahrscheinlich hätte ich Polarsilber genommen.
> Schöne Räder!


Ich finde das silberne schon fast besser als das blaue. Beim blauen Rad werden die smooth welded Nähte wohl glatter rüberkommen als beim silbernen weil das ja bestimmt matt eloxiert ist anstatt lackiert wie beim blauen Rad. Das blaue Rad mit schwarzen Teilen hätte aber auch was! poliertes Alu ist immer mist wegen den Wasserflecken, die gehen nie mehr ab, ich hatte früher ein poliertes Gary Fisher Hardtail und polierte Alufelgen am Auto, das würde ich nie mehr kaufen. Es sei denn die haben über das polierte Alu eine Schicht Klarlack drüber gezogen.

Das Viktor gibt es doch jetzt in Polarsilber oder habe ich was verpasst? Weiss wurde ja gestrichen obwohl ich fand dass das Viktor noch immer in weiss am besten wirkt. Ich müßte mir auch nächstes Jahr mal eines holen, eigentlich ist der Hauptkaufgrund dieser Räder das Design und der Riemenantrieb, denn ohne Kettengeräusche zu fahren ist doch etwas ganz anderes. Da kann die KEtte noch so gut eingestellt sein, man hat immer leichte Geräusche wenn Metall auf Metall reibt. 

Wie ist das mit der Übersetzung? Bietet Schindelhauer hier verschiedene an oder nur eine Option? Ich mag es zum Beispiel wenn es recht schwer zu treten geht, ist das möglich?


----------



## Burba (19. August 2014)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> @Burba
> 
> oh cool, hast Direkt ein neues geordert?
> 
> ...


Nee, ich kenn die jungen Herren noch aus Magdeburger Zeiten.
Das mit Tune ist schade. Was kommen nun für Naben?




Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ich finde das silberne schon fast besser als das blaue. Beim blauen Rad werden die smooth welded Nähte wohl glatter rüberkommen als beim silbernen weil das ja bestimmt matt eloxiert ist anstatt lackiert wie beim blauen Rad. Das blaue Rad mit schwarzen Teilen hätte aber auch was! poliertes Alu ist immer mist wegen den Wasserflecken, die gehen nie mehr ab, ich hatte früher ein poliertes Gary Fisher Hardtail und polierte Alufelgen am Auto, das würde ich nie mehr kaufen. Es sei denn die haben über das polierte Alu eine Schicht Klarlack drüber gezogen.
> 
> Das Viktor gibt es doch jetzt in Polarsilber oder habe ich was verpasst? Weiss wurde ja gestrichen obwohl ich fand dass das Viktor noch immer in weiss am besten wirkt. Ich müßte mir auch nächstes Jahr mal eines holen, eigentlich ist der Hauptkaufgrund dieser Räder das Design und der Riemenantrieb, denn ohne Kettengeräusche zu fahren ist doch etwas ganz anderes. Da kann die KEtte noch so gut eingestellt sein, man hat immer leichte Geräusche wenn Metall auf Metall reibt.
> 
> Wie ist das mit der Übersetzung? Bietet Schindelhauer hier verschiedene an oder nur eine Option? Ich mag es zum Beispiel wenn es recht schwer zu treten geht, ist das möglich?



Soweit ich das sehen kann, ist das Polarsilber Lack, das eloxierte nennt sich Alu pur und ist bei anderen Modellen noch zu haben. 
Ne andere Übersetzung ist möglich, aber recht aufwendig. Da sich durch ne veränderte Übersetzung meist auch die Riemenlänge ändert, muss der gegen einen passenden getauscht werden.
Aber das Viktor hat schon ne recht fette Übersetzung.


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Nee, ich kenn die jungen Herren noch aus Magdeburger Zeiten.
> Das mit Tune ist schade. Was kommen nun für Naben?



Ich hab reichlich hin und her überlegt, was für Naben ich jetzt nehmen soll. Ich wollte ja schon welche in Farbe haben, für die kleinen farblichen Akzente. Chris King hat ne super Qualität, aber für den Preis sind sie mir zu schwer, leider.
DT Swiss gibt es nur in Schwarz.
Daher sind es jetzt HOPE Naben geworden. Preis/Leistung stimmt und das Gewicht ist nicht soviel mehr.

leider gibt es bei Hope das Grün nur für Team Fahrer.. 
habe mich daher für Rot entschieden, Hope RS Mono und Hope Pro Evo 2 SS, mit Roten Sapim Nippel und wenn es passt, kommen die Sapim CX Ray Speichen rein.

Der Viktor ist ja schon recht leicht, muss es ja nicht mit gefallt noch sehr viel leichter machen 




> Soweit ich das sehen kann, ist das Polarsilber Lack, das eloxierte nennt sich Alu pur und ist bei anderen Modellen noch zu haben.
> Ne andere Übersetzung ist möglich, aber recht aufwendig. Da sich durch ne veränderte Übersetzung meist auch die Riemenlänge ändert, muss der gegen einen passenden getauscht werden.
> Aber das Viktor hat schon ne recht fette Übersetzung.



der Viktor hat zb. 60/20 , wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere, kann zu Not nächste Woche mal raus sehen 
ich mag es auch straff ^^

@Danielsan79
schau mal die Dudes haben hier paar Hektor's aufgebaut 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152255622637267.1073741838.319009347266&type=1


----------



## Danielsan79 (19. August 2014)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Ich hab reichlich hin und her überlegt, was für Naben ich jetzt nehmen soll. Ich wollte ja schon welche in Farbe haben, für die kleinen farblichen Akzente. Chris King hat ne super Qualität, aber für den Preis sind sie mir zu schwer, leider.
> DT Swiss gibt es nur in Schwarz.
> Daher sind es jetzt HOPE Naben geworden. Preis/Leistung stimmt und das Gewicht ist nicht soviel mehr.
> 
> ...



Ist das Polarsilber des Hektor das gleiche wie beim Viktor? 

Was mich intgeressieren würde, um wieviel Euro ist das Hektor teurer gegenüber dem Viktor wenn man ein Hektor aufbauen lassen würde mit den Viktor Teilen, wenn es diese denn gibt einzeln. Der singlepiece Vorbau sieht zum Besipiel super aus.

Ich dachte das schwarze und silberne Viktor ist eloxiert weil es matt ist und nicht gepulvert oder nass lackiert wie das weisse und blaue.
Das blaue ist halt super auffällig und die Farbe sticht richtig ins Auge, ein sehr schönes blau, das silberne wirkt aber auch irgendwie nicht schlecht, sieht super modern aus. 

Ich habe mal ein Bild vom schwarzen Viktor gesehen mit einer trispoke Karbonfelge vorne, das sah auch richtig gut aus weil das Carbon die gleiche Farbe hatte wie das Rad


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ist das Polarsilber des Hektor das gleiche wie beim Viktor?
> 
> Was mich intgeressieren würde, um wieviel Euro ist das Hektor teurer gegenüber dem Viktor wenn man ein Hektor aufbauen lassen würde mit den Viktor Teilen, wenn es diese denn gibt einzeln. Der singlepiece Vorbau sieht zum Besipiel super aus.
> 
> ...




also das Rahmen-Gabel Set kostet glaube 899€ (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn es falsch ist, hab jetzt nicht gegooglet) 
..ich weis von den Bike Dudes, das man einige Teile als Händler wohl kaufen kann, kann mir daher sehr gut vorstellen, das man Vorbau/Lenker auch einzeln bekommt.
Der Viktor 2014 kostet so 1450€ , ich denke, wenn man den Hektor aufbaut, kommt man vlt auf 1600€ mit günstigen Teilen.. nach oben ist alles offen  
…der Hektor ist auch ein richtiges Bahnrad, Achsbreite (120mm) und Geometrie sind Bahnrad typisch 


also die "Lackierung" fühlt sich rau an.. würde daher eher sagen das es gepulvert ist. 

also ich habe erst im Nachhinein gemerkt, das es den Viktor 2014 auch in diesem Silber gibt.. finde ich sehr schick! 
..finde das Silber auch sehr elegant.. erinnert mich etwas, an die alten Silberpfeile.. gebürstetes Alu.. hmm 
bin aber auch mit dem Matt-Schwarz sehr zufrieden, da passen meiner Meinung nach paar farbliche Akzente besser ran, als beim Silbernen. 


Was Burba schon sagte, die alten waren ja noch rein Alu.. hatte davon kürzlich 2 bei den Dudes gesehen.. und die sahen dann nicht mehr so schön aus mit den Flecken auf dem Alu.. 

das Blau ist schon sehr sehr schick..  
..wäre der Hektor in meiner Auswahl gekommen, hätte ich mich nicht bei der Farbe entscheiden können 

hast du das Bild vom Viktor mit trispoke gespeichert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. August 2014)

*@Danielsan79*


Die Farbe sollte die gleiche sein.
Ein Hektor dürfte *deutlich *teurer werden (wenn du vergleichbare Teile verbauen willst), ein Individualaufbau kostet immer mehr als ein Rad von der Stange.
Ob der Lenker vom Viktor zu kriegen ist, k.A., ist ja ne Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit.

@Rutkowski

Mir gefällt bei den Dudes der Bullhornaufbau am besten. Die Variante hatten die Schindelhauers auch auf der Berliner Fahrradschau im März ausgestellt, lecker!!


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> *@Danielsan79*
> 
> 
> Die Farbe sollte die gleiche sein.
> ...





die Hektor's bei den Dudes kosten aufjedenfall mehr, gerade das eine mit den Phil Wood Naben.. das mit dem Bullhorn find ich auch schick, wobei ich nicht der Bullhorn Lenker Fan bin. aber die Kombi aus Blau, Chrom und braunes Leder  
das Custom Modell kostet sicher 2000€ 

bin mir schon ziemlich sicher, das die Dudes den Vorbau/Lenker besorgen könnten. bevor ich mich zum Kauf des Viktors entschieden habe, hatte ich mit den Dudes die Überlegung gehabt, an meinen ehemaligen Hooligan den Vorbau vom Thinbike an zubauen, den hätten sie wohl mir besorgt. 

und ja, stimmt schon.. Custom ist nicht mal günstig, wenn man sich die Teile im Netz besorgt und selbst anbaut.. Hersteller von Komplett Räder, haben da schon eine andere Spanne.


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/schindelha...99788012030/10151947487212031/?type=1&theater

hier ist ein Hektor mit der Vorbau-Lenker kombi, ein Bild weiter ist es als Komplett Rad zu sehen. 

Ist zwar ein Foto von den Schindelhauer Jungs selbst, aber bin mir sicher das es machbar ist


----------



## Burba (19. August 2014)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/schindelha...99788012030/10151947487212031/?type=1&theater
> 
> hier ist ein Hektor mit der Vorbau-Lenker kombi, ein Bild weiter ist es als Komplett Rad zu sehen.
> 
> Ist zwar ein Foto von den Schindelhauer Jungs selbst, aber bin mir sicher das es machbar ist


Ja, wird gehen. Man kann die Jungs ja auch ansprechen. Ich hab mir auch Teile von ihnen geben lassen, als ich mein Rad umgerüstet habe.


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

@Burba
ich denke, das die Jungs ganz entspannt drauf sind und auch ein offenes Ohr für Wünsche haben..

sag mal, bist du bei der Magdeburg-Berlin tour von den Schindelhauer Jungs mitgefahren??
hatte da ein Foto gesehen und hätte irgendwie Lust nächstes Jahr, auch mit zu fahren, wenn man kann..


----------



## karstenh (19. August 2014)

Das polarsilber am Hektor ist lackiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. August 2014)

Nee, wusste nicht, dass sowas stattfindet. Und ich vermute mal, dass das ne Ein-Tagestour war (dürften so zwischen 130 und 150 km sein). Für sowas bin ich nicht fit genug .


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

ja war eine Tagestour.. sind morgens los und waren Nachmittags am Brandenburger Tor, hatte es auch nur gelesen auf deren Seite. 

hmm.. wo ein Wille da ein Weg.. *duck und weg*  
müsste für die Distanz auch etwas trainieren, aber hab mit dem dicken Fully oder schweren Hooligan auch ohne Probleme 70km geschafft


----------



## Burba (19. August 2014)

ich bin in nem Alter, wo ich nicht mehr alles können muss...


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> ich bin in nem Alter, wo ich nicht mehr alles können muss...


  

zu Not ziehe ich dich hinter her mit einem Seil…  


hatte überlegt, nächstes Jahr mit meinem Viktor Berlin - Usedom Tour zu machen in 2 tagen


----------



## Burba (19. August 2014)




----------



## Burba (24. August 2014)

Hi, ich würd mein Schindelhauer verkaufen (ohne den Holzlenker). Warum? Ist nach wie vorne geile Kiste, aber ich bin auf Stahl und Titan umgestiegen. Also wenn jemand Interesse hat...(PN).


----------



## Rutkowski (24. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Hi, ich würd mein Schindelhauer verkaufen (ohne den Holzlenker). Warum? Ist nach wie vorne geile Kiste, aber ich bin auf Stahl und Titan umgestiegen. Also wenn jemand Interesse hat...(PN).Anhang anzeigen 316421



das ist sehr sehr schade… !


----------



## Burba (24. August 2014)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> das ist sehr sehr schade… !


Ja schon, aber ich muss auch etwas Ordnung schaffen. Da sind zwei neue Sachen am Horizont. Und das Beste vom Radl nehm ich mit, die knackigen Maße (in anderer Form) und Gatesantrieb.


----------



## Rutkowski (24. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber ich muss auch etwas Ordnung schaffen. Da sind zwei neue Sachen am Horizont. Und das Beste vom Radl nehm ich mit, die knackigen Maße (in anderer Form) und Gatesantrieb.



was wird es denn, jetzt bin ich neugierig  

für wie viel möchtest du dein Schindel veräußern ? ist doch noch eins der ersten oder?


----------



## Burba (24. August 2014)

Jetzt kommt erstmal noch n Kona, später lass ich noch n Titanradl bauen mit den Schindelhauermaßen und Gatesantrieb.

Ja ist n 2010er, das war das erste Jahr, da gab's nur 400.
Hab's bei Ebay für 1111,- reingetan. Wenn es nix wird, häng ich es an die Wand (war ja immerhin mein erstes richtig gutes Rad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (24. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt erstmal noch n Kona, später lass ich noch n Titanradl bauen mit den Schindelhauermaßen und Gatesantrieb.
> 
> Ja ist n 2010er, das war das erste Jahr, da gab's nur 400.
> Hab's bei Ebay für 1111,- reingetan. Wenn es nix wird, häng ich es an die Wand (war ja immerhin mein erstes richtig gutes Rad).




Titanrad mit Gates.. quasi ein "titanhauer" höhö  
das stell ich mir sehr edel vor, natürlich sehr unique klar, aber das macht es ja interessant und speziell für einen selbst  
..auf die Kiste bin ich gespannt ! 

1111€ ist denke ein fairer Preis, den "Kenner" bezahlen. aber das ist ja immer das Problem, gebrauchtmarkt ist echt am Keller und alle wollen so billig wie nur geht, egal wie edel oder gut das Rad selbst ist.


----------



## Rutkowski (29. August 2014)

Momentane Stand der Dinge, Foto kam von den BikeDudes reingeflogen eben 

Hope Pro2 Evo SS
Sapim CX Ray
Sapim Nippel






[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1693889]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Burba (29. August 2014)

Schon nicht übel, ich bin auf's Endresultat gespannt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. September 2014)

Hmm. ich frag mich halt ob der Riemen auf Dauer ne richtige Trittkraft aushält, vorallem gibts da die Übersetzungen die ich so bevorzuge.......ich bleib lieber bei Kette.....


----------



## Rutkowski (1. September 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmm. ich frag mich halt ob der Riemen auf Dauer ne richtige Trittkraft aushält, vorallem gibts da die Übersetzungen die ich so bevorzuge.......ich bleib lieber bei Kette.....



wir haben dann wohl keine richtige Trittkraft..
..wenn es deine Übersetzungen gibt, die du bevorzugst.. wieso dann nicht.. Widerspruch..  

Ketten können auch reißen..  

die Schindelhauer Jungs, fahren ihre Riemen schon über 20th KM ohne Längung, des Riemens



@Burba , ja ich auch  
vor allem, wenn ich mit dem Umbau ende Winter/ Frühjahr dann fertig bin


----------



## Burba (2. September 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> .......ich bleib lieber bei Kette.....


 Puhh, da haben wir aber Glück...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. September 2014)

Nun ja ich geb zu das man es eventuell ma probieren könnte.........bin halt so´n alter old scooler der sich bissi schwer tut mit dem riemen gedöns....


----------



## Burba (2. September 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nun ja ich geb zu das man es eventuell ma probieren könnte.........bin halt so´n alter old scooler der sich bissi schwer tut mit dem riemen gedöns....



Solltest du mal machen. Kein Klapper-, Quietsch-, Rost-, Dreck- usw-Gedöns mehr.
Der einzige Nachteil: man kann ihn nicht nachrüsten (wegen der Rahmenöffnung) .


----------



## killercouch (2. September 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Solltest du mal machen. Kein Klapper-, Quietsch-, Rost-, Dreck- usw-Gedöns mehr.
> Der einzige Nachteil: man kann ihn nicht nachrüsten (wegen der Rahmenöffnung) .


 
Geht schon, wenn man will... und kann... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eigentlich-ganz-einfach-inbred-ssp-aus-der-reste-sammelkiste.683567/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (2. September 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Geht schon, wenn man will... und kann...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eigentlich-ganz-einfach-inbred-ssp-aus-der-reste-sammelkiste.683567/


Na wenn's weiter nix ist...
Ich bin dann mal im Keller...


----------



## killercouch (2. September 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Na wenn's weiter nix ist...
> Ich bin dann mal im Keller...


 
Jo, Eisensäge nicht vergessen! 

BTW: Morgen ist doch CM-Tag, oder? Treff ist 19:00 Uhr auf der Sternbrücke, oder?


----------



## Burba (2. September 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Jo, Eisensäge nicht vergessen!
> 
> BTW: Morgen ist doch CM-Tag, oder? Treff ist 19:00 Uhr auf der Sternbrücke, oder?





Wegen CM musste mal schauen, die ist doch mal auf Freitag verlegt worden.


----------



## killercouch (2. September 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Wegen CM musste mal schauen, die ist doch mal auf Freitag verlegt worden.


 
Ja, scheint so! Schade, hätte morgen endlich mal Zeit gehabt...

So, Schluß jetzt! Sorry fürs Schindelhauer-Faden-Zumüllen!


----------



## Rutkowski (2. September 2014)

@Burba Samstag ist es soweit.. der Viktor wird abgeholt, Laufräder sind zu Samstag morgen fertig. Sonntag werden dann die ersten Bilder kommen, wie es ausschaut, mit den Laufrädern im ganzen


----------



## Burba (3. September 2014)

Na denn mal zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (7. September 2014)

willkommen Zuhause Viktor  
Step1 geschafft


----------



## Drood (7. September 2014)

Perfekter Viktor mit einem Haken - zu schön zum fahren!! 

Viel Freude damit!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Rutkowski (8. September 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Perfekter Viktor mit einem Haken - zu schön zum fahren!!
> 
> Viel Freude damit!
> 
> Gruß Silke




Danke für die Blumen !  

Er wird noch hübscher, die Kurbel wird der größte Knackpunkt für mich, möchte was ordentliches, was auch steif/ leicht ist.. Mit vernünftigen Innenlager.. 

Omnium soll wohl doch nicht passen.. Muss ich mal eine lange Recherche starten, was passt. 

Grüße Robert


----------



## Manson-007 (8. September 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Solltest du mal machen. Kein Klapper-, Quietsch-, Rost-, Dreck- usw-Gedöns mehr.
> Der einzige Nachteil: man kann ihn nicht nachrüsten (wegen der Rahmenöffnung) .


Stimmt nicht, sollte die Übersetzung nicht stimmen, ist das Umrüstung weitaus teuerer. Bei einem unglücklichen Sturz, kann der Riemen reißen, auch hier ist es teuerer. Eine Kette hat jeder Fahrradladen, versucht das mal mit dem Riemen.
Meine Frau fährt auch mit dem Riemen, der einzige Vorteil an dem System ist, daß man kein Fett an der Hose hat.


----------



## Burba (9. September 2014)

@Manson-007
Jung, wenn du was zitierst und dann in Abrede stellst, solltest du es erst lesen. Den von mir beschriebenen Vorteil hast du ja bestätigt. 
Dass ein Zahnriehmen mehr kostet, bestreitet auch niemand. Es war halt schon immer etwas teurer, einen guten Geschmack zu haben. 
Nen Sturz, bei dem der Riemen reißt...kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie dumm du dich dabei anstellen musst . 
Bzw., sollte ein Sturz so ausfallen, dass dabei der Riemen zerstört wird, ist selbiger wohl dein geringstes Problem.


----------



## svenso (9. September 2014)

Lassen sich die Riemenmodelle auch mit Kette fahren? Ich finde das Hektor Rahmenset sehr schön, aber Riemen möchte ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Burba (9. September 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Riemenmodelle auch mit Kette fahren? Ich finde das Hektor Rahmenset sehr schön, aber Riemen möchte ich eigentlich nicht...


Klar, brauchst bloß auf Kettenblatt und Ritzel umstellen


----------



## Rutkowski (9. September 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, sollte die Übersetzung nicht stimmen, ist das Umrüstung weitaus teuerer...QUOTE]
> 
> man kann ja im Vorfeld, auf der Gates Internet Seite Übersetzungen berechnen, um einen "fehl" Kauf zu umgehen...


----------



## Manson-007 (9. September 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> @Manson-007
> Nen Sturz, bei dem der Riemen reißt...kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie dumm du dich dabei anstellen musst .
> Bzw., sollte ein Sturz so ausfallen, dass dabei der Riemen zerstört wird, ist selbiger wohl dein geringstes Problem.



Ich wusste nicht, daß man bei einem Sturz kontrollierne kann, was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden wird. Du musst ja ein Superman sein, wie machst du das ? 
Schon mal eine längeren Tour damit gemacht ? Solltest du den Ersatzriemen nicht dabei haben, solltest du besser beten, denn so was findest du selten im Laden.
Naja, für die Stadt zum Angeben reicht es allermal , so was können nur Leute beeindrucken, die auch sich halbwegs mit dem Thema beschäftigen.




Rutkowski schrieb:


> man kann ja im Vorfeld, auf der Gates Internet Seite Übersetzungen berechnen, um einen "fehl" Kauf zu umgehen...
> 
> 
> > Das Errechnete muss nicht immer stimmen, oft merkt man es erst beim Fahren.


----------



## Burba (9. September 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> ... die auch sich halbwegs mit dem Thema beschäftigen.


Du hast es erfasst, genau das solltest du mal tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (9. September 2014)

Ach Jungs, beide Systeme haben Vor- und Nachteile. Es wird genauso überzeugte Kettler geben wie es bestimmt auch überzeugte Riemler gibt (obwohl die natürlich nicht so schnell zu finden sind, denn ich kenne wirklich wenige Räder mit Riemen und in nem normalen Radladen hab ich das auch noch nicht gesehen). Kostenvergleich finde ich schwer, wenn der Riemen 20000km hält und ne Kette vielleicht 5000km, dann kann es auch gerne viermal so teuer sein...


----------



## Burba (9. September 2014)

Lieb, dass du hier schlichten willst 
dabei amüsier ich mich grad köstlich...


----------



## larso (9. September 2014)

Durchsetzen wird sich der Riemenantrieb für die breite Masse wohl nicht. Dazu stellt die Technik zu hohe Ansprüche an die Rahmen: Steifigkeit und Kettenlinie müssen 100% stimmen. Ob das in Verbindung mit schöner Optik eines Stahlrahmens zu realisieren ist, der sich bei hartem Tritt ja verwindet, bezweifele ich. Optisch aber interessant.


----------



## Burba (9. September 2014)

larso schrieb:


> Durchsetzen wird sich der Riemenantrieb für die breite Masse wohl nicht. Dazu stellt die Technik zu hohe Ansprüche an die Rahmen: Steifigkeit und Kettenlinie müssen 100% stimmen. Ob das in Verbindung mit schöner Optik eines Stahlrahmens zu realisieren ist, der sich bei hartem Tritt ja verwindet, bezweifele ich. Optisch aber interessant.


So isses. Es wird ein technisch und optisch interessantes Nischenprodukt bleiben. Probleme bei Stahlrahmen seh ich nicht, der müsste schon extrem weich sein um die Toleranzfähigkeit des Riemens zu überfordern. Da war doch letztens ein Verweis auf ein nachgerüsteten Stahlrahmen, könnte man ja mal nachfragen.


----------



## barlog (10. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier und las schon einige Monate mit, bevor ich mich hier anmeldete.
Seit ca. einem halben Jahr fahre ich jetzt ein SH "Viktor" und kann nur sagen, daß ich völlig von der Kette "geheilt" bin. 
Bin wirklich froh, daß ich dieses ganze (pflegende) Geschmiere und dauernde Wechseln (oft mit Ritzeln) dieser mistigen Metallraupe los bin. Bedenkenlos kann ich mir jetzt das Fahrrad unter den Arm klemmen, wenn ich's irgendwohin mitnehme.
Die von SH beworbene Lautlosigkeit des Riemenantriebes finde ich übrigens nicht weiter erwähnenswert, denn ich bin es gewohnt, daß gut gepflegte Fahrräder (mit Kettenantrieb) Geräusche fast ausschließlich mit ihren Reifen erzeugen. 
Das "Viktor" hat dagegen ein auffällig lautes Freilaufschnarren, von dem ich heute noch nicht weiß, ob ich es geil oder peinlich finden soll . ...naja, es erspart einem jedenfalls oft die Klingel


----------



## Rutkowski (10. September 2014)

barlog schrieb:


> .
> Das "Viktor" hat dagegen ein auffällig lautes Freilaufschnarren, von dem ich heute noch nicht weiß, ob ich es geil oder peinlich finden soll . ...naja, es erspart einem jedenfalls oft die Klingel



mit einer HOPE Nabe wird es noch lauter.. *hust* 
so lange man pedaliert dort es nicht und ich finds einen guten Klingelersatz..

ob nun Riemen oder Kette.. muss jeder selbst wissen.. aber ein ordentliches Kettenblatt + Kette + Kassette sind auch nicht billig..  
das ein Riemen reißt ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Kettenschlößer habe ich schon ein paar aufm Downhill verloren beim kräftigen pedalieren und jedes davon war neu.. 

naja, jedem das seine und wer meckert soll meckern.. (wenn alle das selbe fahren, wäre es langweilig)   



PS: schön einen neuen SH Fahrer hier begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## Rutkowski (10. September 2014)

Sorry doppel post


----------



## Rutkowski (10. September 2014)

sorry , doppel Post


----------



## barlog (10. September 2014)

Danke für die Begrüßung!
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Riemensystem auf lange Sicht verhält. Ich fahre ja noch nicht so lange damit (siehe oben) und nehme bei schlechtem Wetter auch meist mein altes MTB, will mir das weiße SH einfach nicht so einsauen. 
Jedenfalls genieße ich wirklich jede Gelegenheit, mit dem Viktor zu fahren, fahre sogar Umwege - Hauptsache, der Weg ist glatt und man kann schön beschleunigen. 
An Singlespeed musste ich mich auch erst mal gewöhnen. Bin zwar hier in Berlin ohnehin schon immer recht schaltfaul gewesen, trotzdem war es gewöhungsbedürftig, nun für jede Gegebenheit nur noch eine Übersetzung zu haben. Besonders die ungewohnt hohe Trittfrequenz beim Schnellfahren nervte mich etwas und ich plante schon kurze Zeit nach dem Kauf des Viktor, das hintere Sprocket mit 22 "Zähnen" gegen ein 20er auszutauschen. Also das Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,7:1 auf 3:1 zu erhöhen. 
Gut, daß ich's doch nicht gemacht habe, denn das wäre wohl bei einigen Steigungen etwas lästig geworden, abgesehen davon, daß ich auch ganz gern schnell von der Ampel wegkomme.
Übrigens bin ich noch mit keinem Fahrrad annähernd so oft angesprochen worden (wg. der Riementechnik, klar . . ..), was oft interessante Gespräche ergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (10. September 2014)

Bin auch Berliner, werde Sonntag vlt eine Runde drehen, wenn zeit habe.

So lange er gerade läuft, verhält der Riemen sich neutral

bin momentan mit der 60/22 Übersetzung sehr zufrieden, gerade um ins Training wieder ein zusteigen ganz ok.
Könnte mir auch vit vorstellen, mit dieser nächstes Jahr nach Usedom zu fahren


----------



## Rutkowski (6. November 2014)

immer noch nicht fertig.. Kurbel und Bremsen machen mir etwas Kopfschmerzen.. naja, Januar wird es denke mal fertig sein.


----------



## Rutkowski (17. Januar 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1765282]
	








[/URL]


neue Kurbel ist da..
Das Schindel geht so langsam in die Endphase 


*ps.: Verkaufe schwarze Lightskin 27,2mm (passend für Schindel) - NAGELNEU, noch im verschlossenen Karton ! 
Neupreis 65€ 
Verkauf 50€*


----------



## svenso (20. Januar 2015)

So langsam verstehe ich das alles nicht mehr. Du rüstest das Ding sowas von hoch, klar sei dir gegönnt, aber irgendwie scheint es so, zumindest wie die Fotos es zeigen, dass du das Ding bis jetzt zumindest echt nicht viel bewegt hast. Klar, so ein wenig bling bling ist immer toll für das Rad und für einen selbst, aber ich sehe keine Verhältnismäßigkeit in dieser Kurbel zu dem Rad. Insgesamt wirkt zwar alles stimmig, aber ich verstehe den Sinn nicht wenn ich mir ne Force/Attack Kombination an den Laufrädern montiere die klassisch eingespeicht sind und wahrscheinlich relativ schwer sind, da wäre es sinnvoller gewesen das Konzept etwas zu sprengen und nen richtig schönes leichtes Vorderrad für die Kohle zu nehmen. 

Insgesamt ist das Rad natürlich wirklich schön anzusehen und bestimmt auch zu fahren, aber zweckmäßig ist es nicht unbedingt...


----------



## TicTacBike (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe eh das Gefühl, daß es sich mehr um ein Hipster-Rad handelt, aber wenn es ihm gefällt


----------



## svenso (20. Januar 2015)

Ach das Wort Hipster ist immer so negativ, so meine ich das garnicht. Demnach würde ich wohl mit meinem Cinelli auch zu der Hipsterfraktion gehören - stimmt allerdings nicht so ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (20. Januar 2015)

Ich entschuldige mich viel Mals, das ich erst knapp 500km damit gefahren bin und es danach putze. 

Ich entschuldige mich auch dafür das ich in 5 Tagen Arbeit knapp 60/65 arbeite und viel mit dem Auto Reise um, würde es liebend gerne mehr fahren  

Klar machen die CX Ray das Laufrad alleine nicht leicht.. Aber es fährt sich gut, so schwer ist der Felgen Ring auch nicht, das es sich gelohnt hätte da etwas raus zu holen. 

Karbon Laufräder gefallen mir nicht so sehr, deswegen nicht gekauft.


Mir muss das Rad gefallen und Spaß beim fahren bereiten! Wieviel Geld ich in meine Räder investiere ist doch egal! 
Ich Moser ja auch nicht rum, wenn andere nicht viel in ihr Rad stecken..  


beste Grüße


----------



## svenso (20. Januar 2015)

Nein nein, so war das nicht gemeint 

Natürlich darfst du viel in dein Rad stecken, keine Frage! Es scheint mir nur das es an einigen Stellen wegen das Gesamtkonzepts des Rades (Farbgebung) einige Teile wurden, die so nicht hätten sein müssen bzw. es fürs gleiche Geld zum Beispiel etwas "leichteres" gegeben hätte, was ja anscheinend deine Intention teilweise ist - leicht und steif.

Aber natürlich gefällt mir dein Rad sehr und jeder so wie er mag. Bei mir war es Anfangs ähnlich bei meinem Vigorelli. Hauptsache alles schön einheitlich, dass ich aber, wenn ich mal auf den Bling Bling Faktor verzichtet hätte und keine Mavic Ellipse genommen hätte, sondern für das gleiche Geld einen anderen, dafür nicht so design-technisch konsequenten LRS, wäre ich letztendlich besser gefahren


----------



## Rutkowski (20. Januar 2015)

Also ich gebe ehrlich zu aber das schrieb ich schon mal hier. 

das ich die Tune Naben für SS nicht nehmen konnte, da diese keine Schraubachse hat mehr.. 
Da ich aber etwas Farbe haben wollte bei den Naben wählte ich dann Hope
Denn ich brauch 135x10 und halt Farbe. 

Komplett schwarz wäre mir einfach zu langweilig gewesen! 

Die CX Ray sind optisch der Knaller (m.m) aber bei Seitenwind Hölle. Da wären die Laser vlt besser gewesen, weil rund 


Gewicht könnte ich jetzt noch dann mit anderen Lenker Vorbau reduzieren vlt. 
Aber es fährt sich so Momentan gut.. 

Falls ich den Rappel bekomme, würde ich bei den LRS nochmal alles ändern oder halt tauschen.. 
Hätte dann aber trotzdem gern wieder rote Naben! 


Ps.: und niemand der Fahrräder liebt, kann mir erzählen das er nicht auch auf die Optik achtet


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum du da drauf so eingehst, dir muss es gefallen und du mußt dich damit wohlfühlen......so seh ich das, Meinungsäusserung ja, ich mach aber trotzdem was ich will.....verstehst was ich meine....
....und ganz ehrlich, ich bin auch einer der wenn was richtig geil aussieht aufs Gewicht schei$$t, das gleiche ich mit dampf in den Oberschenkeln wieder aus, daher kann ich dich gut verstehen.......und mir gefällt die kiste so.....


----------



## Burba (21. Januar 2015)

Ich find das schon gut, wenn man sich ausführlich mit fundierten Einwänden beschäftigt. Hilft einem manchmal bei der Entwicklung des angedachten Konzeptes weiter (geht mir jedenfalls so). Was allerdings nervt, ist dieses dämliche Hipstergequatsche.
Ich find das Rad jedenfalls gelungen, konsequent schwarz mit ein paar roten Teilen .
Ich würd noch etwas Rot in den Steuerlagerbereich bringen. Für nen Spacer scheint ja kein Platz zu sein, vielleicht ne rote Aheadkappe?


----------



## TicTacBike (21. Januar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich find das schon gut, wenn man sich ausführlich mit fundierten Einwänden beschäftigt. Hilft einem manchmal bei der Entwicklung des angedachten Konzeptes weiter (geht mir jedenfalls so). Was allerdings nervt, ist dieses dämliche *Hipstergequatsche.*



Der ursprüngliche Gedanke eines Fixies war ein einfacher Aufbau eines Rades. 
Mir gefällt das Rad nicht, ist halt ein Hipster Projekt und an sich langweilig aufgebaut. Aber es muss dem Besitzer gefallen und nicht mir.


----------



## Burba (21. Januar 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> ist halt ein Hipster Projekt





Mhm, was soll uns die Wiederholung dieses dämlichen Vorwurfs nun sagen?


----------



## svenso (21. Januar 2015)

Im Prinzip vertritt @TicTacBike hier eine Hipsterhaltung, denn er geht hier gegen den Mainstream vor der bei Fixies mittlerweile angekommen ist: Das Rad schick und besonders stimmig aufzubauen. 

Aber naja, für mich ist und bleibt das Schindelhauer ein schickes Bike, viel Spass damit


----------



## TicTacBike (21. Januar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Mhm, was soll uns die Wiederholung dieses dämlichen Vorwurfs nun sagen?


Finde doch selber heraus


----------



## Rutkowski (21. Januar 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Der ursprüngliche Gedanke eines Fixies war ein einfacher Aufbau eines Rades.
> Mir gefällt das Rad nicht, ist halt ein Hipster Projekt und an sich langweilig aufgebaut. Aber es muss dem Besitzer gefallen und nicht mir.




Und nun muss jedes Rad dem ursprünglichen Gedanken entsprechend sein?
Gut das mein Viktor mal eben so angemerkt, kein Fixie ist.. 


Langweilig auf gebaut sagt einer, der ein Trek fährt, was aussieht wie ein komplett Rad.. "Hust"


Sorry,
Mit mir kann man ordentlich über eine Sache diskutieren, aber so einige Argumente sind oft einfach haltlos und eher schwach..
Naja du musst es ja nicht fahren..


Mehr werde ich dazu nicht mehr sagen!
Es soll hier um schindelhauer Räder gehen.. Und um diskutionen mit Tiefgang.

Das debattieren mit,
Burba, Stollenreifenheizer und svenso macht bisher Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (21. Januar 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Finde doch selber heraus


Find ich schon witzig, wenn sich jemand wie ein bockiges Kind aufführt...

@ Rutkowski
entschuldige das viele oT


----------



## Rutkowski (21. Januar 2015)

@Burba passt schon 
Ps.: es war eine Carbon a Head Kappe geplant mit rot eloxierter Schraube.

Was Lenker an geht muss ich mir aber noch einiges durch den Kopf gehen lassen

>>>
Während ich quer durchs Land reise.. Ist man in der Hauptstadt fleißig am Schrauben.. Mehr hab ich auch noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.. 
http://instagram.com/p/yIHHEMw3v7/


----------



## svenso (21. Januar 2015)

Falls es dein Rücken zulässt versuch definitiv nen Rennlenker. Habe gelesen, dass du damit auch mal größere Touren machen willst und da gibt es für mich nichts über den Rennbügel.


----------



## TicTacBike (21. Januar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Find ich schon witzig, wenn sich jemand wie ein bockiges Kind aufführt...
> 
> @ Rutkowski
> entschuldige das viele oT


Aha, offenbar kannst du meine Aussage nicht tolerieren, in dem du mich beledigst (Mhm, was soll uns die Wiederholung dieses dämlichen Vorwurfs nun sagen?) und letzt diese Aussage ?
Du bist dir sicher, daß du nicht von dir redest oder ?
Man ich finde nun mal "Schinkenhauer" Räder langweilig und halte ihre Fahrräder für ein klassisches Hipster-Produkt. Schluckt das und gut ist.


----------



## Burba (22. Januar 2015)

ich sag nix mehr dazu, sonst hört der nie auf...hiphip


----------



## Burba (22. Januar 2015)

@Rutkowski
Witziges Foto!
Die Idee mit der roten Schraube als Minifarbpunkt find ich gut.
Lenker sind auch ein unerschöpfliches Thema. Ich find ja den, den du drauf hast, sehr gut, passt zumindest optisch gut an das Bike. Den Vorschlag von @svenso, n Rennbügel, das muss man mögen (ich komm nicht klar damit). Was hältst du den von sowas: http://woodoocycles.jimdo.com/shop/handlebars/ ? Holz ist schon sehr speziell, aber auf jeden Fall ein Handschmeichler. Ich hab mir 2011 einen bauen lassen und bin schon ein paar Tsd km damit gefahren. Jetzt wird er leicht überarbeitet auf meinem Schindelhauer-Nachfolgebike weitergefahren.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2015)

bitte aufhören die Holzlenker zu posten. Sonst brauche ich auch noch einen 

B2T:
Schönes Schindelhauer. Mir gefällt es auch


----------



## TicTacBike (22. Januar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> ich sag nix mehr dazu, sonst hört der nie auf...hiphip


Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber endlich hast sogar du es kapiert ! 

Holzlenker und ein paar Tausend Km ??? Das ist aber sehr untypisch für einen Hipsterfahrer, die schaffen es nicht mal 100 Km im Jahr, so ein Schinkenhauer ist nur für zum Zeigen gut (weisst doch jeder hier im Forum )


----------



## Burba (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barlog (25. Januar 2015)

[QUOTE="Rutkowski, post: 12626015, member: 2
*ps.: Verkaufe schwarze Lightskin 27,2mm (passend für Schindel) - NAGELNEU, noch im verschlossenen Karton ! 
Neupreis 65€ 
Verkauf 50€*[/QUOTE]

Hallo,
hast du schon verkauft? Hätte ev. Interesse . ...


----------



## OIRAM (26. Januar 2015)

*Hey Leute.*
Also ich find die Schindelhauer Bikes extrem cool.
Bin die Tage den Viktor in Münster gefahren, fand nur die RH etwas zu klein für mich.
*Wenn wer nen exclusiven Lenker sucht, sollte sich mal den "Seegras" anschauen.*
Mal schaun wie ich mich entscheiden werde.
Ich hoffe hier auch mal das ein oder andere Bild Posten zu können.


----------



## Burba (27. Januar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hey Leute.*
> Also ich find die Schindelhauer Bikes extrem cool.
> Bin die Tage den Viktor in Münster gefahren, fand nur die RH etwas zu klein für mich.
> *Wenn wer nen exclusiven Lenker sucht, sollte sich mal den "Seegras" anschauen.*
> ...


Bin gespannt, was es wird.
Hab hier mal den Link zum Lenker: http://www.seegras.com/index.html
Interessante Optik, aber so direkt auf Metall fahren wär nicht meins.


----------



## barlog (27. Januar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Wenn wer nen exclusiven Lenker sucht, sollte sich mal den "Seegras" anschauen.*



Fast 160 Euro für ein nacktes "aufwendig in Deutschland gefertigtes" Alurohr mit Löchern für den "perfekten Grip" ?
(http://www.mika-amaro.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=53&products_id=213)
Da kann ich mich beherrschen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Januar 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Fast 160 Euro für ein nacktes "aufwendig in Deutschland gefertigtes" Alurohr mit Löchern für den "perfekten Grip" ?
> (http://www.mika-amaro.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=53&products_id=213)
> Da kann ich mich beherrschen.



Ouch, dann lieber einen Luv Lenker von GroovyCycles.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Januar 2015)

Die sind ja net mehr ganz gebacken......soooo viel kohle fürn Lenker.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (28. Januar 2015)

sagen mir auch nicht so zu.. 
dann lieber einen dezenten Carbonlenker mit integrierten Vorbau.. 

aber ich denke, ich bleibe bei dem Originalen.. auch wenn er schwer ist.. fährt sich aber gut


----------



## OIRAM (1. Februar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was es wird.



Es wird ein neues 2013er Siegfried in Alu pur als Fixie...


----------



## Burba (1. Februar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues 2013er Siegfried in Alu pur als Fixie...


Jut, jut


----------



## barlog (3. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## barlog (3. Februar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Es wird ein neues 2013er Siegfried in Alu pur als Fixie...


Ich bin gespannt auf Bilder.


----------



## OIRAM (6. Februar 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf Bilder.


Der Siegfried kommt frühestens kommenden Mittwoch...


----------



## Rutkowski (8. Februar 2015)

..meine Laufräder sind grad bei Schindelhauer.. 

sollte ende nächste Woche fertig sein und dann gibt es wieder Foto's  
dann wird nichts mehr umgebaut am Viktor


----------



## Burba (9. Februar 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> ...dann wird nichts mehr umgebaut am Viktor



Wart's ab...


----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2015)

Endlich, das warten hat ein Ende.













Erste Runde hab ich schon gedreht, geht richtig gut ab.
Nun muss ich mich erst mal an den nicht vorhanden Freilauf gewöhnen.

Wochenende, wo bleibst Du ???


----------



## Rutkowski (11. Februar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Endlich, das warten hat ein Ende.
> 
> Erste Runde hab ich schon gedreht, geht richtig gut ab.
> Nun muss ich mich erst mal an den nicht vorhanden Freilauf gewöhnen.
> ...




Freilauf montage sollte auch möglich sein, falls es dich zu sehr stört  
fahre selbst auch mit Freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2015)

Hab´s extra zum Fixie umbauen lassen.
Aber wenn es auf Dauer nicht klappt, wird´s halt wieder zurück gebaut.
Auf dem Spinning Bike klappt das ja auch seid Jahren super.


----------



## chewa1983 (11. Februar 2015)

Mach bloß die Schutzbleche ab


----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2015)

chewa1983 schrieb:


> Mach bloß die Schutzbleche ab



OK, wenns absehbar für länger Trocken ist, mach ich das.
Nur kurz zur Info, ich bin mittlerweile Großvater und somit raus aus dem alter jeden Style Trend bei jedem Wetter mitmachen zu müssen.
Und so Sch... sehen die ja nun wirklich nicht aus.


----------



## barlog (13. Februar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> .. . . Nun muss ich mich erst mal an den nicht vorhanden Freilauf gewöhnen. . ...


Sehr schick, das Teil in blankem Alu ! Das lässt sich wirklich nicht mal durch Schutzbleche entstellen. 
Aber Starrgang und dazu die zwei Bremsen - kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was an diesem Konzept so reizvoll ist. Ich schätze einen Freilauf sehr, weil der mir die Möglichkeit bietet, nach kleinen Sprints die Beinmuskeln wieder zu "entsäuern".
Außerdem hätte ich auch keine Lust, bei schnelleren Abfahrten immer fein mitzutreten.

Viel Spass noch mit dem edlen Gefährt!


----------



## schloerfi (14. Februar 2015)

Die Schutzbleche passen gut zum Rad, sehe keinen Grund, diese zu entfernen...aber die Lenkerstellung erscheint mir komisch. Vlt täuscht das aber auch  ! Ansonsten: tolles Rad!


----------



## OIRAM (14. Februar 2015)

schloerfi schrieb:


> die Lenkerstellung erscheint mir komisch. Vlt täuscht das aber auch  ! Ansonsten: tolles Rad!



Danke 
Stimmt mit der Lenkerstellung, ist mir nach der ersten Ausfahrt auch aufgefallen. Ist bereits geändert... und jetzt auch angenehmer für die Handgelenke. 



barlog schrieb:


> Sehr schick, das Teil in blankem Alu ! Das lässt sich wirklich nicht mal durch Schutzbleche entstellen.
> Aber Starrgang und dazu die zwei Bremsen - kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was an diesem Konzept so reizvoll ist. Ich schätze einen Freilauf sehr, weil der mir die Möglichkeit bietet, nach kleinen Sprints die Beinmuskeln wieder zu "entsäuern".
> Außerdem hätte ich auch keine Lust, bei schnelleren Abfahrten immer fein mitzutreten.
> Viel Spass noch mit dem edlen Gefährt!



Danke das es gefällt... 
Starrgang... ich möchte es einfach mal ausprobieren und kennenlernen und wenn´s auf Dauer nichts ist, wird es wieder zurück gebaut und die Bremsen sind dann schon dran.


----------



## Akira (16. Februar 2015)

Man hier ist ja richtig was los. Mein Schindelhauer ist mittlerweile schon ein Oldtimer 

@Burba bist du dein Bike für einen guten Preis losgeworden


----------



## Burba (17. Februar 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Man hier ist ja richtig was los. Mein Schindelhauer ist mittlerweile schon ein Oldtimer
> 
> @Burba bist du dein Bike für einen guten Preis losgeworden


Ja, konnte es gut losschlagen, Nachfolger ist schon in Arbeit .


----------



## barlog (20. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barlog (20. Februar 2015)

Gerade fertig geworden: ein Wandhalter für das gute Stück:


----------



## Drood (20. Februar 2015)

Moin barlog,

sehr genial 

Wandhalter sind was feines, auch mein Renner genießt die gute Aussicht:




Gruß Silke


----------



## Rutkowski (20. Februar 2015)

ich hab mir meinen Wandhalter selbst gezimmert, aus einer EuroPalette  
die Zwischenräume sind Ablage für Werkzeug.. 

momentan hängt nur mein Viktor nicht dran.. da die Laufräder gemacht werden


----------



## denis0082 (20. Februar 2015)

Lass die Schutzbleche dran. Sind sehr gut integriert, wie ich finde.

Vielleicht das hintere im hinteren Bereich noch etwas näher "ran holen". Dann siehts noch stimmiger aus.


----------



## Drood (21. Februar 2015)

Moin,

zur Info, in der aktuellen Spoke (#019 März/April 2015) ist ein Bericht über den "Hektor", hier ein Aufbau mit Riemenantrieb.

Grüße Silke


----------



## Rutkowski (22. Februar 2015)

warte immer noch auf die Laufräder.. aber so sieht die Rotor 3D + von der nicht Antriebsseite aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (22. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Bild finde ich gleich die Antwort auf meine, noch nicht gestellte, Frage. Die Bremsflanken der Felge bleiben also nicht lange schwarz. Schade eigentlich.

BTW: Hat jemand Interesse an einem Siegfried Singlespeed RH59 2010 in Alu Pur?


----------



## Rutkowski (22. Februar 2015)

meine haben nur helle streifen durch Steinchen und Regen, es dauert aber sehr lange, bis die hell werden.
ist aber bei allen Felgen so, außer du baust dir Carbon Felgen ein.

@Akira 
wieviel soll das Kosten?
kann einen Freund fragen.

kannst mir gerne eine PM schicken


----------



## Akira (24. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand jemanden kennt. Mein Rad steht jetzt im Bikemarkt.


----------



## chewa1983 (25. Februar 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> OK, wenns absehbar für länger Trocken ist, mach ich das.
> Nur kurz zur Info, ich bin mittlerweile Großvater und somit raus aus dem alter jeden Style Trend bei jedem Wetter mitmachen zu müssen.
> Und so Sch... sehen die ja nun wirklich nicht aus.


Ja, mach nur. Ist ja dein Rad. Außerdem muss ja nicht jedes Rad dem anderen gleichen...


----------



## Akira (4. März 2015)

So, mein Radl ist verkauft. In kürze wird es wohl ein neues geben. Mus nur noch ein klein wenig sparen . Im Laden hab ich ein graues Viktor von 2014 inkl. Vorder- und Hinterradbremse gesehen. Und das hat auch genau meine Rahmengröße.


----------



## Rutkowski (4. März 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> So, mein Radl ist verkauft. In kürze wird es wohl ein neues geben. Mus nur noch ein klein wenig sparen . Im Laden hab ich ein graues Viktor von 2014 inkl. Vorder- und Hinterradbremse gesehen. Und das hat auch genau meine Rahmengröße.




in GRAU? 
gibt es doch eig. nur in Polar Silber und Schwarz (wie auch mein ist) ?!


----------



## Akira (5. März 2015)

Also für mich sah das viel dunkler aus als das Polarsilber, wie man es auf der HP sieht. Vielleicht hab ich es aber auch nur falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Rutkowski (5. März 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Also für mich sah das viel dunkler aus als das Polarsilber, wie man es auf der HP sieht. Vielleicht hab ich es aber auch nur falsch in Erinnerung.



macht ja nichts 
Das Polar Silber ist auf jedenfall witterungsbeständig, hab paar unbehandelte Alu raw Versionen gesehen, die dann nicht mehr so schön aussahen. 

willst es dann auch etwas umbauen oder?


----------



## Akira (5. März 2015)

Umbau ist nicht geplant. Vielleicht in ferner Zukunft.


----------



## Rutkowski (6. März 2015)

So… da ist er nun wieder… Viktor ist komplett.. 

..das Wetter in Berlin soll ja schließlich auch besser werden, dann kann Viktor wieder artgerecht dahin gleiten.. über den schwarzen Asphalt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (6. März 2015)

konsequent in schwarz - rot... find ich super gelungen.
Die Rottöne scheinen sehr gut zusammen zu passen.
Dann soll das wohl ein super Wochenende werden, bei dem angesagten Wetter und dem Bike.
Meins bekommt am Wochenende auch n kleines Update. Hab den Lenker und Vorbau für sehr minderwertig befunden...


----------



## OIRAM (16. März 2015)

Vorbau: Hope XC  0°  90 mm
Lenker: Seegras 500 mm (für nen ordentlichen Kurs)





Den Tacho brauch ich z.Z. zur Trittfrequenzüberwachung.
Höchstmögliche Trittfrequenz soll auf dem Spinningbike optimiert werden.


----------



## Akira (16. März 2015)

der Lenker ist ja scharf

ich hol mein Rad in ca. 2 Wo ab


----------



## Rutkowski (16. März 2015)

irgendwie schick das Ding, auch wenn es nichts für mich persönlich wäre  

ist das Metall nicht etwas kühl?


----------



## OIRAM (18. März 2015)

Das Alu nimmt sehr schnell die Temperatur der Hände an.
Wenn es morgens noch was um die 2°C hat, helfen so oder so nur Handschuhe.
Werd kommendes Wochenende mal ne etwas weiter Tour (ca. 60 km) probieren.
Pack mir aber vorsichtshalber ein paar Gel- Handschuhe für den Komfort ein.
Nutze das Rad bisher nur für den privaten Stadtverkehr und da fühlt sich der Lenker sehr kontrollierbar an.
Das bisschen Lenkerband vom Original dämpft auch nicht wirklich und bei Nässe bin ich nun klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Rutkowski (18. März 2015)

hm, na Komfort.. ich glaube das nimmt sich alles so oder so nicht sehr viel.. man merkt sicher zwischen verschiedenen Griffen einen kleinen Unterschied.. aber bei schmalen Reifen die circa 8Bar drauf haben… 
..brauch ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen  

Das mit dem Temperatur annehmen und abgeben.. interessiert mich. (möchte den auf keinen fall schlecht machen!) 
ich trag trag des öfteren auch bei um 10°C meine dünnen Mammut Handschuhe, weil es zu kalt irgendwann wird. 

Glaube, das Alu schon ein guter Aufnehmer der warmen Hände ist, aber auch schnell auskühlen "könnte" , aber falls das der fall wäre.. würde ich erstmal dezente Lenkerstopfen rein machen, das kein Wind durch pfeift  


Überlegt den Lenker zu polieren oder auch im gebürsteten Look anzupassen?  

Trittfreq? 
welche Übersetzung hast du drauf? 60/22??

VG


----------



## MCTryal (20. März 2015)

Weils hier gerade so schön dasteht mal ein Foto.


----------



## Akira (25. März 2015)

schickes Büro


----------



## barlog (31. März 2015)

Neue Lenkergestaltung: Mein Bullhornlenker war mir schon immer zu lang, d. h. mich störte, daß ich immer, wenn ich an die Bremsgriffe wollte, ein Stück nach vorn zur Krümmung hin vorfassen musste.
Außerdem war mir das Teil für meine (großen) Hände zu dünn.
So sieht er jetzt aus: Abgesägt und (mit Schaumgummi drunter) neu gewickelt. Fährt sich äußerst angenehm.



(seit kurzem auch mit Analog-Navi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonKrawallo (1. April 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> (seit kurzem auch mit Analog-Navi)



Cooles Ding, wo gibt es sowas?


----------



## barlog (1. April 2015)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Cooles Ding, wo gibt es sowas?



Hier: https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/sun-fahrradkompass-111514/


----------



## Akira (4. April 2015)

So, da ist es


----------



## Burba (4. April 2015)

Nicht schlecht, jetzt wären ein, zwei Farbpunkte noch toll.


----------



## Rutkowski (5. April 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> So, da ist es




Dieses Silber grau ist auch echt schick 
Gefällt mir 

Meins ist bei 7,5kg Mit Bremsen

Auf der fahrradschau in Berlin hatte ich nochmal mit Tune gesprochen, warum die SingleSpeeder V nicht in schraubachse verfügbar ist.. 
Grund, die Wandstärke der Achse ist so dünn, das die Schraube, die Achse beschädigen würde.. 
Da hätte ich nochmal Gewicht raus holen können, ohne nicht auf elox rot verzichten zu müssen... 

Naja egal  

Morgen Ostermontag, steht Wolfsburg bis Ziesar Tour an..


----------



## Akira (5. April 2015)

1,6kg leichter? Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn? Ich habe eine 59.

Hab jetzt die erste Tour hinter mir. Fährt sich gut das Rad. Habe nur den Verdacht, dass der Lenker nicht rechtwinklig ist. Habe nur noch keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten ausmesse. Mit dem Auge aufs Rad gepeilt sieht es leicht schräg aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (5. April 2015)

Ja 7,5kg 
Aber habe auch einige Teile getauscht.. Die das Gewicht reduzieren. CX Ray Speichen, Archetype Felgen (hat 400g gespart), SLR Titan Sattel, Scandium/ Titan stütze, die Rotor Kurbel wiegt auch nur 480g.. 

potenzial wäre noch.. Aber so bleibt es jetzt ! 



Wenn du den Lenker abschraubst, und eine Wasserwaage ran hälst !?


----------



## Akira (7. April 2015)

Mir bleibt wohl nicht anderes übrig, als den lenker mal unter eine Koordinatenmessmaschine zu legen. 3 andere Personen haben sich den auch angesehen und meinten, er wäre schräg. Bei einem anderen Rad im Laden, hätte ich auch gesagt: "der Lenker ist schräg". Der Monteur war der Meinung, dass der Lenker grade wäre.


----------



## Rutkowski (15. April 2015)

Mein Viktor wird fleißig bewegt.. und so oft wie geht..

Ostermontag: Wolfsburg -> Burg bei Magdeburg 106km
07.04. kleine 50km tour zum Müggelsee
11.04. raus in die Heimat und zurück 96km
14.04. afterwork ride 93km

Cyclassic in HH mit 100km kann kommen 

ps: die Kurzdistanzen in Berlin messe ich nicht und zähle ich auch nicht mit.


----------



## roundround (15. April 2015)

Was fährst du den für einen Schnitt mit SS bei den Distanzen?


----------



## Rutkowski (15. April 2015)

@roundround .  Auf asphaltierten Strecken, außerhalb der City sagt strava 28/30 Durchschnitt

In der Stadt ist es deutlich weniger, bedingt durch die Ampeln.

Aber so ist der Schnitt eigentlich immer um die 30 km/h

Max Tempo mit der Übersetzung ist glaube bei 45
60/22 ist die Übersetzung


----------



## roundround (15. April 2015)

Das finde ich bei über 90km schon ganz ordentlich.
Die Räder scheinen ja doch nicht nur an der Wand zu hängen...


----------



## barlog (16. April 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Mein Viktor wird fleißig bewegt.. und so oft wie geht..
> 
> Ostermontag: Wolfsburg -> Burg bei Magdeburg 106km
> 07.04. kleine 50km tour zum Müggelsee
> ...



Respekt!
Ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, mit einem "Viktor" solche Touren zu machen. Da würde ich einfach eine Schaltung zu sehr vermissen, sowohl für Steigungen als auch zum Schnellfahren, wenn sich mal eine schöne, lange, glatte Strecke dafür anbietet.
Denn mit einem Rennrad (mit Schaltung) bin ich immer deutlich schneller unterwegs als mit dem hippen "Viktor", mit dem ich vermutlich wegen abartig hoher Trittfrequenz gar nicht auf 45 km/h kommen würde. 
Ich liebe es, mit dem Teil in der Stadt herumzurasen, finde es gerade in Berlin optimal, damit Strecken um 30 - 40 km zu fahren, aber damit hat sich's dann auch.
Btw. zum Einkaufen kann ich's auch nicht nehmen wg. Fahrraddieben (sollte man alle hängen!) - ist für mich einfach ein sehr ansehnliches Luxusmaschinchen wie ein alter MG, den manche neben dem Passat in der Garage stehen haben: Ist auch nicht sehr praktisch, aber macht sehr viel Spass.


----------



## Rutkowski (17. April 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, mit einem "Viktor" solche Touren zu machen. Da würde ich einfach eine Schaltung zu sehr vermissen, sowohl für Steigungen als auch zum Schnellfahren, wenn sich mal eine schöne, lange, glatte Strecke dafür anbietet.
> Denn mit einem Rennrad (mit Schaltung) bin ich immer deutlich schneller unterwegs als mit dem hippen "Viktor", mit dem ich vermutlich wegen abartig hoher Trittfrequenz gar nicht auf 45 km/h kommen würde.
> Ich liebe es, mit dem Teil in der Stadt herumzurasen, finde es gerade in Berlin optimal, damit Strecken um 30 - 40 km zu fahren, aber damit hat sich's dann auch.
> Btw. zum Einkaufen kann ich's auch nicht nehmen wg. Fahrraddieben (sollte man alle hängen!) - ist für mich einfach ein sehr ansehnliches Luxusmaschinchen wie ein alter MG, den manche neben dem Passat in der Garage stehen haben: Ist auch nicht sehr praktisch, aber macht sehr viel Spass.




am 15.04. hab ich nochmal 84km drauf gelegt.. also in paar tagen 430km auf der Uhr.. endlich wird es reichlich bewegt. 

hab schon oft überlegt, mir ein Rennrad zuzulegen.. aber so mit dem Viktor, hab ich mehr den "challenge" Gedanken gegen mich selbst.. 
...nach meinem _Beckenbruch_, bin ich einfach nur mega happy noch Radfahren zu können und auf die Hilfe von Schaltungen bei diesen touren verzichten zu können.. das spornt mich außerdem auch an, wenn Gegenwind bläst oder es Bergauf geht..mich mehr anzustrengen  


Alttagsrad ist es nicht, das ist es zu teuer aufgebaut.. durch die Stadt ist zwar schön, weil ich meine Heimat Berlin mag, aber meist nervt es nur.. und beruflich bin ich eh nur im Auto unterwegs.. ca 80.000km im Jahr 


bei der Garage musste ich schmunzeln.. 
hab nen 205 GTI als Wochenend Auto.. brauch man perse nicht  , macht aber spaß und ist eine Seltenheit im originalen Zustand..


----------



## supercollider (24. April 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Die Räder scheinen ja doch nicht nur an der Wand zu hängen...



Nana. Mein Ludwig hat inzwischen fast 6000 drauf in etwas über einem Jahr. 
Ist allerdings der XIV. Aber mit SS die Streckenlängen da muss ich auch sagen: Respekt.


----------



## Rutkowski (24. April 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Das finde ich bei über 90km schon ganz ordentlich.
> Die Räder scheinen ja doch nicht nur an der Wand zu hängen...





supercollider schrieb:


> Nana. Mein Ludwig hat inzwischen fast 6000 drauf in etwas über einem Jahr.
> Ist allerdings der XIV. Aber mit SS die Streckenlängen da muss ich auch sagen: Respekt.



hab ich auch nicht verstanden.. 
Schindelhauer sieht man eher nicht so oft in Berlin.. und wenn dann eher bei Leuten.. die schon lange im Berufsleben angekommen sind.. und ihre Räder auch fahren.. als nur zu posen.. dafür gibt es vlt andere Marken. 

Aber das ist ja auch egal !  


Mein Viktor ist dazu da gefahren zu werden! Sonntag ist eine 130km tour geplant, Pankow - Fürstenwalde und zurück.. 

@supercollider ist das so ein Ludwig mit Pinion Getriebe?? 
wie fährt sich das?? konnte ich noch nicht probe fahren 

ps.: danke für die Lorbeeren, aber so schlimm ist das nicht mit SSP die Strecken zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (26. April 2015)

etwas langer Link… aber heute hab ich mit meinem Viktor die 140km geknackt, außerhalb von Berlin konnte ich 26 bis 30er Schnitt halten und gut fahren  
diesen Monat die 651,1km gefahren.. das reicht erstmal. mal sehen was der Mai bringt  


http://www.strava.com/activities/292941456?fb_action_ids=1002253686454600&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B940054799358335%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22fitness.bikes%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D


----------



## supercollider (27. April 2015)

> ist das so ein Ludwig mit Pinion Getriebe??
> wie fährt sich das?? konnte ich noch nicht probe fahren



Nein mit Rohloff. Die 14 Gänge haben mir gereicht für die Hügel auf meinem Büroweg. Aber ein Pinion würde ich auch gerne mal fahren...


----------



## eber.hard (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Schindelhauer-Fahrer,

will mir jetzt auch eins zulegen.

Im Prinzip ist es völlig klar, ich bin der Typ und klassische Anwendungsfall für den Friedrich XI. Allerdings sieht der Ludwig auch mit Vollausstattung nach meiner Meinung einfach noch verschärfter aus.







Nun hat mir aber ein stückzahlmäßig wohl großer Schindelhauer-Händler am Telefon gesteckt, der Ludwig sei zwar ideal für die Stadt, aber aufgrund der kurzen Sitzposition "eher nicht geeignet für längere Touren ab 20 km". Er selber bekäme dabei Rückenprobleme und empfehle mir daher ausdrücklich den Friedrich.

Wie ist die Meinung der Community dazu?


----------



## Rutkowski (11. Mai 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Hi Schindelhauer-Fahrer,
> 
> Nun hat mir aber ein stückzahlmäßig wohl großer Schindelhauer-Händler am Telefon gesteckt, der Ludwig sei zwar ideal für die Stadt, aber aufgrund der kurzen Sitzposition "eher nicht geeignet für längere Touren ab 20 km". Er selber bekäme dabei Rückenprobleme und empfehle mir daher ausdrücklich den Friedrich.
> 
> Wie ist die Meinung der Community dazu?




guten Morgen,

also es gibt jetzt verschiedene Lösungsansätze

- Schindelhauer selbst anrufen (echt entspannte Leute)
- probe fahren ( Ausleihen bei dem unbekannten großen Händler oder bei Schindelhauer selbst nach fragen um eins mal kurz auszuleihen, sitzen in Berlin)

- vergleich zum bisherigen Rad !? 

meines Wissens.. fahren die Schindelhauer Jungs selbst das Friedrich Modell und damit auch lange touren "Magdeburg-> Berlin" (150km)


hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

ps.: du kannst dir bei Schindelhauer auch direkt, die Teile anbauen lassen.. an das Modell wie du es gern magst..  
kannst auch über die das Rad dann kaufen


----------



## eber.hard (11. Mai 2015)

Danke, sehr hilfreich -- noch ein Punkt für den Friedrich XI.

Noch eine Folgefrage: da mein Arbeitsweg eine knackige Steigung enthält: was wäre mit der Alfine 11 von einer Grundübersetzung von 46/26 Zähne zu halten?

Und: hat der Friedrich in Rahmenhöhe L/58 auch noch ein nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr wie oben in dem Bild?


----------



## Rutkowski (11. Mai 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Danke, sehr hilfreich -- noch ein Punkt für den Friedrich XI.
> 
> Noch eine Folgefrage: da mein Arbeitsweg eine knackige Steigung enthält: was wäre mit der Alfine 11 von einer Grundübersetzung von 46/26 Zähne zu halten?
> 
> Und: hat der Friedrich in Rahmenhöhe L/58 auch noch ein nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr wie oben in dem Bild?




Mit der Steigung, das sollte schon passen.. Ich hab damals als ich noch eine alfine an einem anderen Rad, nie unter den 4. Gang geschaltet... 

Das mit dem Oberrohr kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## eber.hard (11. Mai 2015)

Ok danke, dann werde ich es mal mit der Übersetzung 46/24 ab Werk belassen.

Obwohl: ich sehe gerade, für mich persönlich ist die standardmäßige Grundübersetzung an den Alfine-Rädern viel zu lang!

Ich fahre seit Jahrzehnten 24/38/48 x 14/34 auf 26 Zoll. Da ist die Entfaltung im längsten Gang ziemlich genau 7 m, und das reicht mir völlig.

Der Schindelhauer's Friedrich XI hat ab Werk mit 46/24 offenbar 9,1 m Entfaltung im längsten Gang, die ich überhaupt nicht brauchen würde 

Rechne ich mir eine wunderbar berggängige Grundübersetzung aus mit 7 m Entfaltung im 11. Gang, dann bin ich mit der Riemenübersetzung (z.B. 36/24) schon weit außerhalb der zulässigen Spezifikation von Shimano.


----------



## Rutkowski (11. Mai 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann werde ich es mal mit der Übersetzung 46/24 ab Werk belassen.
> 
> Obwohl: ich sehe gerade, für mich persönlich ist die standardmäßige Grundübersetzung an den Alfine-Rädern viel zu lang!
> Ich fahre seit Jahrzehnten 24/38/48 x 14/34 auf 26 Zoll. Da ist die Entfaltung im längsten Gang ziemlich genau 7 m, und das reicht mir völlig.
> ...



Darüber würde ich mir erstmal kaum Gedanken machen, weil das sind ja Kleinigkeiten die man noch ändern könnte.. auch wenn nicht günstig. 
ABER, genau deswegen eins Probefahren, ich denke, das man im Vorfeld, wenn man eins bestellt auch darüber gleich sprechen könnte, zwecks anpassen  

Ruf bei den Jungs mal an, die Sie echt nett  

haben mir die Laufräder umgebaut und eine Rotor Kurbel angebaut, wo sich kein Laden in Berlin ran getraut hat..


----------



## eber.hard (12. Mai 2015)

Ja probefahren und umbauen lassen wär cool -- ich hätt auch lieber den Shutter Precision Nabendynamo, evtl. hydraulische Scheibenbremsen statt mechanische (da aber noch unsicher), und die herrlichen Felgen vom Simple jallajalla.

Aber ich brauch das Rad sehr (sehr) kurzfristig, und da muss das customizing wohl leider erst mal verschoben werden.

Inclusive Übersetzungsänderung -- denn wenn ich z.B. so was hier sehe:













(aus dem Tread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-11-gang-alfine-nabe.444265/ )

...dann werde ich mich vielleicht auch mal an eine gemäßigte Unterrschreitung der Shimano-Spezifikation für die Grundübersetzung wagen.

39er Kettenrad
26er Ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Mai 2015)

geht mir genauso.......puäääähhhhh geht gar nicht, Nähmaschinen Modus, net mein ding.
Und zur Sitzposi.......ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, längere Geometrie sitzt sich auf längeren Strecken besser, wie mehr aufrecht....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## eber.hard (12. Mai 2015)

Ok danke für die Info zur Sitzposition.

"Nähmaschinenmodus geht gar nicht" -- wie meinen?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Mai 2015)

na mit den Übersetzungen strampelt man sich doch zu tode.......wenns vorne wie hinten FAST gleichgroß ist.....


----------



## eber.hard (12. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch nur um zu zeigen, dass viele so was (bis zu 1:1) schon am MTB gemacht haben, obwohl fern jeder zulässigen Spezifikation. Ich plane wie gesagt maximal 39/26 als Riemenübersetzung einzubauen.


----------



## Rutkowski (12. Mai 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur um zu zeigen, dass viele so was (bis zu 1:1) schon am MTB gemacht haben, obwohl fern jeder zulässigen Spezifikation. Ich plane wie gesagt maximal 39/26 als Riemenübersetzung einzubauen.



naja machen kann man alles, wenn es für die Übersetzung die man brauch auch noch passt..  

Hast du mal bei Schindelhauer angerufen?


----------



## eber.hard (13. Mai 2015)

Noch nicht, aber das werd ich machen wenn ich den Umbau angehe. Die Übersetzung 39/26 würde für mich genau passen, mit einem Super Berggang und demselben Schnellgang wie ich ihn seit ewigen Zeiten fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (13. Mai 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> (aus dem Tread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-11-gang-alfine-nabe.444265/ )


 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schlumpfgetriebe.241160/#post-7967165


----------



## eber.hard (13. Mai 2015)

Yep, Schlumpf und Alfine, eine geile Kombi


----------



## Rutkowski (13. Mai 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Yep, Schlumpf und Alfine, eine geile Kombi



Wenn man an eine Schlumpf Riemenblätter anbauen kann und diese rein passt.. warum nicht 

ich bleibe bei meinen 60/22


----------



## eber.hard (13. Mai 2015)

OMG


----------



## barlog (17. Mai 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> ... . . ich bleibe bei meinen 60/22



Habe mich inzwischen auch langsam dran gewöhnt und bin gestern damit auch mal auf genau 45 km/h gekommen. 
Für ca. 25 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (also typ. Stadtgeschwindigkeit) ist es ok, aber außerhalb würde ich doch immer wieder gern mal hochschalten.


----------



## Rutkowski (18. Mai 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Habe mich inzwischen auch langsam dran gewöhnt und bin gestern damit auch mal auf genau 45 km/h gekommen.
> Für ca. 25 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (also typ. Stadtgeschwindigkeit) ist es ok, aber außerhalb würde ich doch immer wieder gern mal hochschalten.




naja, ja ab und zu wäre es nicht schlecht, aber auf meiner Tour von Wolfsburg bis Burg bei Magdeburg oder Berlin Joachimstal und zurück, wo es zb 600hm waren.. ist diese Übersetzung schon ganz gut ausgewogen. lieber annähernd gleich bleibend fahren.. als bei Bergauf dann richtig einzuknicken ^^

Aber wenn du auf 60/20 umbaust, lass mich mal bitte probe Fahren


----------



## barlog (19. Mai 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> .. . . Aber wenn du auf 60/20 umbaust, lass mich mal bitte probe Fahren



Ach, ich weiss nicht, ob ich's wirklich machen sollte, denn mit 3:1 ist es dann selbst im flachen Berlin bei einigen Anstiegen etwas zähe, besonders, wenn man schon einige km hinter sich hat. Andererseits hatte ich dieses Gefühl aber auch, als ich Singlespeed "Victor" frisch erworben hatte und die ersten Ausfahrten bzw. Auffahrten unternahm. Fühlte sich alles ziemlich schwer an, wo ich mit anderen Fahrrädern mal eben zwei Gänge runtergeschaltet hatte. Heute fühlt sich mit "Victor" (also mit 60/22) eigentlich kaum noch etwas schwer an.
Vielleicht bin ich jetzt erst zum "Singlespeeder" gereift und könnte doch noch über's 20er Sprocket nachdenken?
Btw. Mit meinem Winterfahrrad (KLEIN MTB) fahre ich auch fast nur mit der größtmöglichen Übersetzung.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Mai 2015)

Die Muskulatur muß sich erst dran gewöhnen.....aaaber dann......wenn du mal wieder nen Schalter fährst.....dann fährst fast jedem Schalter davon......aber nur fast....
ich hatte mal nen Bekannten der is jahrelang SSP gefahren(und fährt heut noch) immer auch zum training, etc.
wenn der aufm Rennrad oder Mtb mit schaltung dann gesessen hat, hast fast kein Land mehr gesehen.......durchschnittlich jeden Tag 30 km SSP auf Arbeit plus spasstouren am WE.....


----------



## maXUL (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
bin auch unter die Schindelhauers gegangen. Ich wollte immer schon ein Fixie bzw. Singlespeed haben, bin allerdings zu schwach für den Hügel, auf dem ich wohne...
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=e95859-1432055316.jpg
Ich hoffe, dass meine Lösung nicht allzu verpönt ist (die Puristen mögen es mir verzeihen)

Grüße,
Max / AT


----------



## Rutkowski (19. Mai 2015)

maXUL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch unter die Schindelhauers gegangen. Ich wollte immer schon ein Fixie bzw. Singlespeed haben, bin allerdings zu schwach für den Hügel, auf dem ich wohne...
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=e95859-1432055316.jpg
> Ich hoffe, dass meine Lösung nicht allzu verpönt ist (die Puristen mögen es mir verzeihen)
> ...




willkommen.. 

ja die katze ist eindeutig zu viel des guten..  

Lenker mit Licht und elektro antrieb? 


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maXUL (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
ja bei der Katze ist mir die weiße Farbe ausgegangen...
Gut beobachtet Rutkowski; der Lenker als Gegenstück zur blinkenden Sattelstütze und FlyKly zur Unterstützung bergwärts, schalten wär mir einfach zu wenig Singlespeed...

Grüße


----------



## Rutkowski (19. Mai 2015)

maXUL schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ja bei der Katze ist mir die weiße Farbe ausgegangen...
> Gut beobachtet Rutkowski; der Lenker als Gegenstück zur blinkenden Sattelstütze und FlyKly zur Unterstützung bergwärts, schalten wär mir einfach zu wenig Singlespeed...
> 
> Grüße



interessant auf jedenfall ! 

wie ist das, du hast keine bremsen.. und fährst mit dem FlyKly.. fixed geht doch nicht bei so etwas.. wie Bremst du? 
oder geht es nur bergauf.. also immer 

edit: bei der LightSkin direkten Wasserkontakt meiden... hab damals eine geflutet.. 

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## maXUL (19. Mai 2015)

> wie ist das, du hast keine bremsen.. und fährst mit dem FlyKly..


Das war nur für´s Foto wobei ich eine Weile nur mit Vorderbremse gefahren bin (dachte, dass die Rekuperation mehr bremst).



> fixed geht doch nicht bei so etwas..


ja, stimmt genau!



> wie Bremst du?  oder geht es nur bergauf.. also immer


Da ich mittlerweile bei Schönwetter nur mehr mit der Edeln...e fahren möchte, und es in einer Richtung leider doch bergab geht, hab ich nun doch lieber beide Bremsen drauf!



> edit: bei der LightSkin direkten Wasserkontakt meiden... hab damals eine geflutet..


Danke für den Tipp! Ich schau immer zuerst den Wetterbericht, bevor ich aufsitze...
Das ganze Projekt war eigentlich nur für besondere Anlässe (Raddemos usw.) gedacht, der Spassfaktor ist allerdings so hoch, dass ich es nutze, so oft es nur geht (fahr täglich ins Büro, standardmäßig mit der Stadtschl...e)


----------



## Rutkowski (19. Mai 2015)

dann haben sich meine Fragen geklärt  

naja, das kann man ja auch ruhig ins Büro stellen 

in Berlin gibt es sowas öfters, das Räder in Büros stehen


----------



## barlog (19. Mai 2015)

maXUL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch unter die Schindelhauers gegangen. Ich wollte immer schon ein Fixie bzw. Singlespeed haben, bin allerdings zu schwach für den Hügel, auf dem ich wohne...
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=e95859-1432055316.jpg
> Ich hoffe, dass meine Lösung nicht allzu verpönt ist (die Puristen mögen es mir verzeihen)
> ...



Naja, also ich bin ehrlich gesagt zusammengezuckt, als ich das Bild gesehen habe.
Ich freue mich jeden Tag daran, daß ich mein leichtes SH einfach so unter den Arm klemmen kann, wenn ich mit ihm meine Wohnung im Dachgeschoss verlasse und dann sehe ich, daß einer so eine 4kg-Elektrotorte ins Hinterrad klemmt . . ...
Aber wenn's Spass macht.


----------



## Burba (20. Mai 2015)

maXUL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch unter die Schindelhauers gegangen. Ich wollte immer schon ein Fixie bzw. Singlespeed haben, bin allerdings zu schwach für den Hügel, auf dem ich wohne...
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=e95859-1432055316.jpg
> Ich hoffe, dass meine Lösung nicht allzu verpönt ist (die Puristen mögen es mir verzeihen)
> ...


Respekt für ein ungewöhnliches Projekt, auch es wenn mich ehrlich gesagt etwas gruselt .
Wenn du das den Schindelhauers vorstellst, fangen die auch noch an E-Bikes zu produzieren. Die Jungs bieten ja mittlerweile eh vieles an. K.A., ob z.B. ein Piniongetriebe in so einem Bike irgendeinen Sinn macht.


----------



## HRico (20. Mai 2015)




----------



## Rutkowski (20. Mai 2015)

HRico schrieb:


>




noch ein Viktor  
lässt es so?


----------



## HRico (20. Mai 2015)

Ist wirklich Wahnsinn wie gut sich das Teil fährt. Ich wollte heute noch viel mehr fahren aber es begann zu regnen...
Ändern möchte ich eigentlich erstmal (fast) nichts, habe es ja erst seit heute. Allerdings sagen mir die Gummigriffe nicht so zu. Ich denke darüber nach den Lenker mit Brooks Lenkerband zu wickeln, wie bei diesem Hektor hier im Anhang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (20. Mai 2015)

klar ist prinzipiell machbar, warum nicht. 
ich hab von Crank Brother, Schaumstoff Schaumgriffe, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2015)

Jut, ich werd mich aus diesem Forum verabschieden. Hab im Winter mein Schindehauer verkauft.





Seit heute hab ich den Nachfolger. Übernommen hab ich den Holzlenker (etws überarbeitet) und den Zahnriemenantrieb (diesmal das Centertracksystem). Und natürlich SSP.


----------



## Drood (6. Juni 2015)

...du wirst dich hoffentlich nicht aus dem Forum, sondern allerhöchstens aus diesem Faden verabschieden, Burba?

Wahnsinns-Bike 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Rutkowski (6. Juni 2015)

@Burba es war schön mit dir hier 

interessantes neues Titan Radl hast dir gegönnt! 


Da mein Viktor wirklich nicht nur an der Wand hängt.. hier mal zwei Bilder vom Velothon 2015
..ich bin für den Veranstalter selbst an den Start gegangen, deswegen die Velothon Klamotte und nicht das noch schöne Schindelhauer Team Outfit

60km / Jedermann 
Fahrtzeit: 1h 52m 23s
Durchschnittstempo: 35,5km/h
Platz 1179. von 4300/4400 Startern
AK 112.

Hab mich echt geärgert, das ich meine Übersetzung nicht auf 60/20 umgebaut hab, da hätte ich noch mehr raus holen können!
gab viele stellen, wo ich dann quasi leer getreten habe :/


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> ...du wirst dich hoffentlich nicht aus dem Forum, sondern allerhöchstens aus diesem Faden verabschieden, Burba?
> 
> Wahnsinns-Bike
> 
> Gruß Silke


ja, natürlich, ich meinte diesen Fred...
Und danke 



Rutkowski schrieb:


> @Burba es war schön mit dir hier
> 
> interessantes neues Titan Radl hast dir gegönnt!
> 
> ...



Cool, find ich toll, wenn man solche Sachen mitmacht 
Ist mir persönlich aber zu fett, so fitt werd ich nicht mehr. Ich fahr ein Übersetzungverhältnis von 2,5, das ist für mich grad noch langsteckentauglich.


----------



## Rutkowski (6. Juni 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> ja, natürlich, ich meinte diesen Fred...
> Und danke
> 
> 
> ...




die 60km schafft jeder, da waren welche auf Klapprad, Damenrad und Beachcruiser bei  
ich glaube, 23km/h war Minimum was man zu fahren hatte. 

Und das "rennen" scheidet sich am Start schon im Kopf 

August, Cyclassic 100km mit dem Viktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (7. Juni 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Und das "rennen" scheidet sich am Start schon im Kopf
> 
> August, Cyclassic 100km mit dem Viktor



...ich seh dich dort! 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Rutkowski (7. Juni 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> ...ich seh dich dort!
> 
> Gruß Silke



Sehen?? Die meisten hören mich zu erst..  
Aber beim rennen, lass ich mich selten rollen  

Werd sicher die Schindelhauer Team Klamotte tragen  
Einfach Robert rufen..


----------



## HRico (8. Juni 2015)

Ich bin jetzt die ersten Kilometer mit meinem Viktor gefahren und es fährt sich wirklich spitze. 
Allerdings stelle ich vermehrt eine Art Knacken fest, kann es aber nicht lokalisieren. Es tritt nur beim Pedalieren auf und scheint vom Hinterbau zu kommen. 
Weiterhin kommt es mir vor als ob der Riemen zeitweise Vibrationen in den Rahmen überträgt. Könnte das vom Schleifen des Riemens an den Riemenrädern kommen? 
Als ich das erste Mal drauf saß habe ich die beiden Dinge nicht festgestellt...


----------



## eber.hard (8. Juni 2015)

M.E. ist der Riemen ab Werk zu straff -- sowieso wenn man einen Snubber hat. Habe den Riemen etwas lockerer gemacht, ohne Probleme. Gibt angeblich sogar ne iPhone App zum Messen der Riemenspannung (kein Witz).


----------



## Rutkowski (8. Juni 2015)

HRico schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt die ersten Kilometer mit meinem Viktor gefahren und es fährt sich wirklich spitze.
> Allerdings stelle ich vermehrt eine Art Knacken fest, kann es aber nicht lokalisieren. Es tritt nur beim Pedalieren auf und scheint vom Hinterbau zu kommen.
> Weiterhin kommt es mir vor als ob der Riemen zeitweise Vibrationen in den Rahmen überträgt. Könnte das vom Schleifen des Riemens an den Riemenrädern kommen?
> Als ich das erste Mal drauf saß habe ich die beiden Dinge nicht festgestellt...





eber.hard schrieb:


> M.E. ist der Riemen ab Werk zu straff -- sowieso wenn man einen Snubber hat. Habe den Riemen etwas lockerer gemacht, ohne Probleme. Gibt angeblich sogar ne iPhone App zum Messen der Riemenspannung (kein Witz).




Vibrationen können sein, 
- wenn das Rad nicht richtig in der Flucht läuft
- der Riemen zu stramm ist (dann bremst er aber auch) 


mal alle Schrauben anziehen, am Hinterbau, wie auch die Ketten/Riemenblatt Schrauben. 


App gibt es wirklich, funktioniert auch, ABER.. naja überflüssig. 
einfach paar mal Rad ein und aus bauen, dann hat man es auch im Gefühl, wie es laufen muss  

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## barlog (8. Juni 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Gibt angeblich sogar ne iPhone App zum Messen der Riemenspannung (kein Witz).



Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich die App gesehen habe .
Übrigens - nachdem mir die Herren, bei denen ich in Berlin mein "Viktor" gekauft habe, unumwunden zu verstehen gaben, daß ich ohne sie (bzw. ohne ein schweineteures Plastikteil zur Riemenspannungsmessung zu kaufen) keinen Platten mehr beheben könnte, weil ich freilich nicht in der Lage sei, das Hinterrad wieder ordnungsgemäß einzubauen, habe ich mir umgehend einen alten Höhenreisser und ein 3 kg-Gewicht besorgt, womit sich dieses Problemchen ganz gut lösen lässt. 

@HRico:
Bei mir knackt's auch manchmal (leise) beim Treten und ich weiss nicht, woher das kommt.
Das Zweitgenannte kann ich nicht bestätigen, wüsste auch nicht, was da "schleifen" könnte. Außer, wenn das Hinterrad nicht ganz gerade eingebaut ist, so daß der Riemen innen am Sprocket schleift. Bei mir ist es so eingestellt, daß das Sprocket außen ca. einen Millimeter unter dem Riemen hervorragt bzw. nach innen auch ungefähr soviel "Luft" hat.


----------



## Rutkowski (8. Juni 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich die App gesehen habe .
> Übrigens - nachdem mir die Herren, bei denen ich in Berlin mein "Viktor" gekauft habe, unumwunden zu verstehen gaben, daß ich ohne sie (bzw. ohne ein schweineteures Plastikteil zur Riemenspannungsmessung zu kaufen) keinen Platten mehr beheben könnte, weil ich freilich nicht in der Lage sei, das Hinterrad wieder ordnungsgemäß einzubauen, habe ich mir umgehend einen alten Höhenreisser und ein 3 kg-Gewicht besorgt, womit sich dieses Problemchen ganz gut lösen lässt.



dieses Werkzeug brauchste nicht.. einfach mit dem Finger bewegen den Riemen, ob es passt. wenn er zu straff ist, dreht dich das Rad mit und der Freilauf arbeitet nicht mehr..
und der Riemen bremst das Rad sofort beim drehen..

weder ich, noch die jungs haben, so ein Teil zum einstellen in der Tasche, wenn >100km gefahren werden


----------



## OIRAM (9. Juni 2015)

Also ich komme auch gut ohne, dieses teure Tool zum Riemen spannen, klar.
Ein Knacken beim Pedalieren hatte ich anfangs auch.
Ich hab die Tretlagerschalen ausgebaut und mit " S.K.D.4002 " Fett ordentlich geschmiert... und ruhe isss 
Was ich allerdings festgestellt habe, wenn ich mit links voll in die Pedale klotze, berührt die Riemenscheibe die rechte Ketten-/ Riemenstrebe für einen kurzen Moment... kennt das einer von Euch ?


----------



## OIRAM (10. Juni 2015)

Heut, bei dem schönen Wetter mal die Knipse dabei gehabt und ne 55 km Tour gefahren.





Nach meinem Sturz auf der Dowhillstrecke in Willingen, vor einer Woche, war das schön entspannend...





mit dem einen Gang war auch mal schieben angesagt...





bin aber trotzdem oben angekommen...









der Siegfried ist n tooler Begleiter auf dieser Tour gewesen...





der darf jetzt öffter mit...


----------



## barlog (10. Juni 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> ... . .der Siegfried ist n tooler Begleiter auf dieser Tour gewesen...



Die SH-Bikes sind schon tolle Geräte. Ich hatte schon einige Fahrräder, aber mein "Viktor" macht mit Abstand den meisten Spass, vor allem hier in der Stadt.
Grüße aus Berlin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## He-Man (11. Juni 2015)

Wie sieht es denn beim Siegfried mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? SH gibt 28mm an, aber reicht es auch um einen 30er noch reinzuquetschen, z.B. einen schmal bauenden Schwalbe CX Pro mit Profil? Könnte ggf. einer der Siegfriedbesitzer ein Foto der Reifenfreiheit vorn und hinten einstellen - das wäre nett, danke!


----------



## OIRAM (11. Juni 2015)

He-Man
Der Originale 28er Conti Reifen auf dem Siegfried mißt mit der Schieblehre gemessen, bei 7,5 bar, 30mm breit. 

hier die Gabel von vorne





die Gabel von hinten





hier von hinten





ich habe noch die Schutzblechführung montiert




linke Hinterbaustrebe





rechte Hinterbaustrebe





vorne wie hinten, würde ich sagen, könnte auch ein Reifen der ca. 35mm breite misst, passen.
Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## He-Man (11. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank! Das ist top. Der favorisierte CX Pro baut etwas schmaler als 30mm, das sollte also passen.


----------



## Rutkowski (12. Juni 2015)

He-Man schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Das ist top. Der favorisierte CX Pro baut etwas schmaler als 30mm, das sollte also passen.



Hab letztes Jahr im Oktober mal für eine Woche 32er Amardillos drauf gehabt.. 

Laufrad sollte nur stets gut zentriert sein


----------



## HRico (13. Juni 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich die App gesehen habe .
> Übrigens - nachdem mir die Herren, bei denen ich in Berlin mein "Viktor" gekauft habe, unumwunden zu verstehen gaben, daß ich ohne sie (bzw. ohne ein schweineteures Plastikteil zur Riemenspannungsmessung zu kaufen) keinen Platten mehr beheben könnte, weil ich freilich nicht in der Lage sei, das Hinterrad wieder ordnungsgemäß einzubauen, habe ich mir umgehend einen alten Höhenreisser und ein 3 kg-Gewicht besorgt, womit sich dieses Problemchen ganz gut lösen lässt.
> 
> @HRico:
> ...



Hatte es nochmal beim Händler. Das Knacken kam von diesen Metallabdeckungen an den Ausfallenden, die Teile die quasi die Krokodilzähne haben. Man hat ein bisschen Fett druntergeschmiert und jetzt knackt auch nix mehr. 
Und der Riemen längt sich auf den ersten Kilometern ein gutes Stück, einmal nachspannen und gut. 

Jetzt fahre ich wieder "fast" lautlos und Passanten erschrecken sich wenn ich an ihnen vorbeifahre


----------



## eber.hard (15. Juni 2015)

Edit: Da das ja eigentlich der Singlespeed-Thread ist, habe ich meinen Beitrag mal rüber ins Trekking/Reise/Falträder-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Rutkowski (15. Juni 2015)

Da schindelhauer primär davon ausgeht, das die Räder in der Stadt genutzt werden.. Ist die Übersetzung so gewählt


----------



## eber.hard (15. Juni 2015)

Nö -- weil 46/24 bereits die kleinste von Shimano "zugelassene" Primärübersetzung für die Elf-ine ist.


----------



## HRico (18. Juni 2015)

Wer noch Ideen fürne Wandhalterung braucht...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eber.hard (18. Juni 2015)

Geilomat


----------



## larso (18. Juni 2015)

brauchst aber auch nen größeren Schuhschrank


----------



## barlog (18. Juni 2015)

HRico schrieb:


> Wer noch Ideen fürne Wandhalterung braucht...



Willkommen im Club! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schindelhauer.466747/page-10#post-12716139


----------



## eber.hard (27. Juli 2015)

mal meins








Ja ist kein Fixie, aber ich bin ja auch doppelt so alt wie ihr Bubn.


----------



## Akira (27. Juli 2015)

interessanter Lenkeraufbau


----------



## stuhli (28. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem SSP hab ich auch die Hörnchen innen. Greift sich angenehm.
Hab nur grad kein Bild da, auf dem man das gut erkennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eber.hard (28. Juli 2015)

Yep hab ich schon immer so, seit die in den 80ern auf den Markt kamen.

Dieser Moment, wenn Du 1kW in die Maschine drückst und auf die Innenhörnchen umgreifst.


----------



## MucPaul (10. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich die App gesehen habe .
> Übrigens - nachdem mir die Herren, bei denen ich in Berlin mein "Viktor" gekauft habe, unumwunden zu verstehen gaben, daß ich ohne sie (bzw. ohne ein schweineteures Plastikteil zur Riemenspannungsmessung zu kaufen) keinen Platten mehr beheben könnte, weil ich freilich nicht in der Lage sei, das Hinterrad wieder ordnungsgemäß einzubauen, habe ich mir umgehend einen alten Höhenreisser und ein 3 kg-Gewicht besorgt, womit sich dieses Problemchen ganz gut lösen lässt.
> 
> @HRico:
> ...



Bei mir hat sich das leichte Knacken in den letzten Wochen dramatisch vestärkt zu einem teils sehr lauten Krachen. Ich war in diversen Radläden, die meinten Lager vom Tretlager oder Nexusnabe wegen Überspannung des Riemens.
Von Gates bekam ich heute eine email auf meine Anfrage. Sie meinten, daß die Ritzelaufnahme hinten wohl ausgeschlagen sei und dies ein Garantiefall sein könnte.
Ich bin also nicht der einzige damit...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. August 2015)

Was sagt uns das.........fahrt kette und ihr habt keine sorgen.....


----------



## supercollider (11. August 2015)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das.........fahrt kette und ihr habt keine sorgen.....



Fahr Rohloff und Riemen und du hast keine Sorgen.


----------



## TicTacBike (11. August 2015)

supercollider schrieb:


> Fahr Rohloff und Riemen und du hast keine Sorgen.


Falsch, fahr Rohloff und Kette und du hast keine Sorgen !


----------



## Rutkowski (11. August 2015)

weis grad gar nicht was so wild daran ist.. Knacken kann von über all her kommen.. der eine sagt so, der andere so.. und ob das wirklich ausgeschlagen ist.. dann bitte Foto... 

bei mir knackt es in den Ausfallenden von den Blechen (crocodile system) bzw. Titan Bolzen.. wenn ich das Rad Ausbaue und wieder fest anziehe oder nur fest anziehe, knackt nichts mehr.. spiel hatte es dann vorher auch nie, weil das würde man sofort merken beim CDX Gates





Ansonsten, ich warte grad auf mein 20er Ritzel und den Kurzen Riemen, das ich beim Cyclassic ne 3.0 hab. Die Originale 60/22 waren beim Velothon und Privat fahren zu lasch.


----------



## Rutkowski (11. August 2015)

http://www.paulseins.de/review-test/schindelhauer-viktor-eine-entstandene-liebe/

10.000km mit dem Viktor. 
kein wirklicher Testbericht, welcher mir eben auf die Pinnwand flog, aber auch irgendwie nett geschrieben.

ähnlich ging es mir auch damals.. sogar im selben Laden. 
nur das meine Kiste, bis auf Rahmen und Gabel, nicht mehr out of the Box ist..


----------



## roundround (11. August 2015)

eber.hard schrieb:


> mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss die Zugführung hinten so?
Ansonsten finde ich es für ein S. sogar ganz ok.

Du drückst 1 kW?


----------



## eber.hard (11. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob die Zugführung so "muss" -- aufgrund der hinteren Bremse und der Kabelführung im Unterrohr. Jedenfalls ist auch das fette Rücklichtkabel mit reingewickelt in den Spiralschlauch, sauber und haltbar.

Für ne Minute nen Kilowatt zu drücken trau ich mir schon zu als u.a. Ex-Rennfahrer (lang ist's her).


----------



## barlog (12. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> ... . .kein wirklicher Testbericht, welcher mir eben auf die Pinnwand flog, aber auch irgendwie nett geschrieben.
> 
> ähnlich ging es mir auch damals.. sogar im selben Laden.
> nur das meine Kiste, bis auf Rahmen und Gabel, nicht mehr out of the Box ist..



Joaa, hatter nett geschrieben, der Paul.
Die Begeisterung über die "Kumpels in Ihrem Store" hält sich bei mir allerdings in Grenzen - nach einigen Erlebnissen mit denen sind sie für mich nur noch cool, aber nicht besonders vertrauenswürdig.
Dieses Geschreibe über den "lautlosen Riemenantrieb" (von dem dem guten Paul wahrscheinlich der Gates-CEO in jedem dritten Satz erzählt hat) nervt mich langsam, denn 1. erlebe ich es an meinem anderen kettengetriebenen Fahrrad permanent, daß eine gutgeschmierte, straffe Kette ebenfalls lautlos ist, 2. zweitens ist die Geräuschentwicklung eines Fahrrades bei mir auschließlich durch das Reifenprofil mehr oder weniger hervorgerufen und 3. ist gerade das Viktor mit seinem Knatterfreilauf das lauteste Fahrrad, das ich je besaß.
Letzteres will ich übrigens in Kürze ändern, damit ich endlich auch mal "lautlos" nicht nur fahren, sondern auch rollen kann.

Btw.: Hat der Pegidakopf irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Gatesantrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (13. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Btw.: Hat der Pegidakopf irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Gatesantrieb?



Na was denkst du denn ? Ich hatte den Riemenantrieb schon vor Jahren bereits probiert, 1x am Fixie Inc. Peacemaker und 1x einem Trekkingrad. Beide wurden abgebaut und verschenkt (irgendwo muss noch ein Fred darüber sein) !
Nicht umsonst hat sich die Kette bis jetzt immer bewährt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. August 2015)

......jap das mit kette seh ich auch so.......ich mag diese riemen net, weder am rad...und am auto schon gar nicht....


----------



## barlog (15. August 2015)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ......jap das mit kette seh ich auch so.......ich mag diese riemen net, weder am rad...und am auto schon gar nicht....



Das hat im Thread für riemengetriebene Fahrräder noch gefehlt.
Ich (Riemen- und Kettenutzer) wundere mich nur über derartige Ressintements. 
Was kann man denn im Umgang mit einem modernen Riemenantrieb falsch machen (außer unkorrektem Hinterradeinbau), um dagegen eine Abneigung zu entwickeln? Für mich ist dieses System seit 1,5 Jahren fast täglich ein Grund zur Freude: Es tritt sich nach wie vor wie eine nagelneue Kette an, muß nicht gewartet werden und ich kann das Fahrrad unbedenklich unter den Arm klemmen, ohne mich an einer schmierigen Kette dreckig zu machen. Außerdem hält so ein Riemen, wie man hört, bei sachgemäßer Behandlung deutlich länger als eine Kette durch.
Naja, vielleicht schwingt da auch etwas "Kettenideologie" bei Riemenablehnern mit. Bei mir jedenfalls nicht, denn mich hat bis jetzt die Funktionalität des Riemenantriebes voll überzeugt und mir fällt absolut nichts ein, was ich am Kettenantrieb meines Zweitfahrrades besser finden sollte.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. August 2015)

Ich bin nun mal ein oldscooler......und daher kann ich dem neumodischen Firlefanz meist nix abgewinnen......man kanns auch ewig gestriger nennen.......aber da geb ich nen sch...s drauf......alles Geschmacksund ansichtssache.....


----------



## TicTacBike (17. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Das hat im Thread für riemengetriebene Fahrräder noch gefehlt.
> Ich (Riemen- und Kettenutzer) wundere mich nur über derartige Ressintements.
> Was kann man denn im Umgang mit einem modernen Riemenantrieb falsch machen (außer unkorrektem Hinterradeinbau), um dagegen eine Abneigung zu entwickeln? Für mich ist dieses System seit 1,5 Jahren fast täglich ein Grund zur Freude: Es tritt sich nach wie vor wie eine nagelneue Kette an, muß nicht gewartet werden und ich kann das Fahrrad unbedenklich unter den Arm klemmen, ohne mich an einer schmierigen Kette dreckig zu machen. Außerdem hält so ein Riemen, wie man hört, bei sachgemäßer Behandlung deutlich länger als eine Kette durch.
> Naja, vielleicht schwingt da auch etwas "Kettenideologie" bei Riemenablehnern mit. Bei mir jedenfalls nicht, denn mich hat bis jetzt die Funktionalität des Riemenantriebes voll überzeugt und mir fällt absolut nichts ein, was ich am Kettenantrieb meines Zweitfahrrades besser finden sollte.



Vorteile : Leise und keine verschmutzte Hose.

Nachteile : Man braucht einen passenden Rahmen, teuer (völlig unnötig), Verfügbarkeit in Ladengeschäften = 0, unterwegs muss man einen kompletten Riemen als Ersatz mitschleppen (bei einer Kette wäre lediglich ein Kettenscjhloss nötig), Witterungsabhängigkeit (Fahr doch man mit dem Riemen im tiefen Winter, irgendwas verzieht sich immer).

Man muss keinen Kenner sein um zu erkennen, weshalb das System einfach nicht durchsetzen kann. Aber was soll's, der Riemen passt doch wie die Faust uns Auge zu einem Trendybike Schindelhauer(schrott)


----------



## Rutkowski (17. August 2015)

Ihr seid ja wie Veganer.. ja jeden belehren und mit ach und krach versuchen zu überzeugen.. 


Kette Oldschool.. als hätte es noch nie alternative Antriebe gegeben.. bloß keine neue ideen, oder fortschritte wagen.. 
..zum Glück sind wir in der Medizin nicht auf so einer schiene kleben geblieben.. ,dann bestünde meine Arbeit darin Menschen zu sagen, das der Tumor nicht heilbar ist und sie pech haben..  


Wenn ihr Riemen so S****** findet, dann bleibt doch dem Topic fern.. 
das nervt so ab, wie zum teil das ganze Forum.. nur gemotze und gemoser.. 


also mein Riemen zickt nicht im tiefsten Winter, muss auch nie einen Ersatzriemen mitnehmen, hab auch noch nie einen erlebt, der einen mit hatte.


----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2015)

Der Riemenantrieb setzt sich genauso durch oder nicht durch wie die Getriebenabe. Schon klar, dass für die Masse an Rädern eine Kette und auch eine Kettenschaltung die bessere und meisten wirtschaftlich sinnvollere Variante ist, heisst nich, dass die anderen keine Berechtigung haben.


----------



## svenso (19. August 2015)

Genauso seh ich das auch. Riemen ist doch cool und mal Hand aufs Herz: Wenn man den Riemen an jeden x-beliebigen Rad montieren könnte und nur das Kettenblatt, das Ritzel und den Riemen kaufen müsste, dann würden hier auch viel mehr Riemen fahren. Ist doch immer das gleiche mit dem meckern über Sachen die man selber nicht hat 

(und nein, ich fahre keinen Riemen, weil mein Vigorelli es nicht kann)


----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Genauso seh ich das auch. Riemen ist doch cool und mal Hand aufs Herz: Wenn man den Riemen an jeden x-beliebigen Rad montieren könnte und nur das Kettenblatt, das Ritzel und den Riemen kaufen müsste, dann würden hier auch viel mehr Riemen fahren. Ist doch immer das gleiche mit dem meckern über Sachen die man selber nicht hat
> )



Hand auf Herz, ganz falsch gelegen .
So ein neumodisches Zeug würde ich nie wieder verbauen. Ist gut als Trendsetter (passt zum Schindelhauer-Zeug), das war's aber auch schon ! Es gibt keine vernünftige Gründe dafür, zumindest nicht wenn man die Nachteile gegenüber stellt.

Die Bilder wurden vor ein paar Minuten gemacht.
Fahrradmanufaktur T-Belt Rahmen mit Riemenantriebmöglichkeit, der Riemen wurde ausgebaut, als wir im letzten Jahr eine längere Tour gemacht hatten.
Einen kompletten Riemen-Set hatte ich bereits verschenkt, der andere Rest liegt hier noch herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

Riemen raus, Kette rein, nie wieder Probleme !


----------



## svenso (19. August 2015)

Dann doch aber bitte direkt mit Kettenspanner und nicht mit diesem neumodischen Exzenter, bringt doch auch mehr Probleme als es löst.


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2015)

schöne Fotos.. aber was sollen sie uns sagen.. das du eine Uhr neben einen Riemen halten kannst? 
sie sagen mir auf jedenfall nicht, das ein Riemenantrieb soo schlecht ist.. 

und ich weis nicht wo dein Problem bei Schindelhauer ist?? 
Also "trends" setzen sie denke eher nicht.. die machen ihr eigenes Ding, sind äußerst Sympathische Menschen, die alle an etwas arbeiten, was Ihnen spaß macht.. 


Da gibt es ganz andere Firmen.. wo die Masse, und "neumodisches Zeug" bzw Räder verkaufen.. die grad sehr angesagt sind..


----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

.


----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

Komisch, das sagt der Pallesen vom Norwid auch, weshalb er mir keinen Stahlrahmen Reiserad mit Exzenter löten will.
Wir sind aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Exzenter, insbesonders wenn Schutzblech + Maguras HS im Spiel sind, bisher gibt es keine Probleme



Rutkowski schrieb:


> schöne Fotos.. aber was sollen sie uns sagen.. das du eine Uhr neben einen Riemen halten kannst? sie sagen mir auf jedenfall nicht, das ein Riemenantrieb soo schlecht ist..
> 
> und ich weis nicht wo dein Problem bei Schindelhauer ist??



Was denkst du, wozu die Uhr da ist ??? Bei mir riß 1x aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Riemen, danach kaufte ich IDIOT noch einen neuen Riemen für viel Geld. Vorteile kann man nicht mehr darin sehen, weitere NAchteile kannst du oben lesen. Für jemand der ein paar Schritte vor der Tür mit dem SSp herum gurkt, soltte der Riemen ausreichend sein.


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Komisch, das sagt der Pallesen vom Norwid auch, weshalb er mir keinen Stahlrahmen Reiserad mit Exzenter löten will.
> Wir sind aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Exzenter, insbesonders wenn Schutzblech + Maguras HS im Spiel sind, bisher gibt es keine Probleme
> 
> 
> ...




Das du uns zeigen wolltest das du eine Uhr hast?? Respekt! 

Also wenn 140km touren.. touren vor die Haustür sind.. OK. 
Schindelhauer Jungs fahren ihre Riemen zum Teil schon seehr lange, da ist die Zahl 5 Stellig aufm Tacho. Und die fahren jährlich 2x Magdeburg-Berlin... noch nie ist einer liegen geblieben.. 


Da kann ich ja nur Hoffen.. das am Sonntag beim Cyclassic 100km mein Riemen nicht explodiert.. 

Also beim Downhill ist mir mehrfach die Kette weg geflogen..obwohl es hochwertige Sram Ketten waren.. und die Nicolai Boliden die mit Gates fahren.. hatten auch noch kein riss.. 


war es denn Überhaupt ein Gates Riemen? 
War er denn richtig eingestellt?? 

Aber der Fehler lag sicher nicht beim Anwender.. 



ps.: hatte mal ein Cannondale Hooligan 1 von 09.. auch mit Exzenter.. dieser war auch.. najaaa.. 
pps.: höre auf, andere belehren zu wollen.. wenn du selbst nicht belehrbar bist..  

ende der Weisheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

140 Km na ja, lassen wir mal stehen  - Dir ist beim Downhill die Kette weggeflogen, ganz bestimmt Anwenderfehler. Darum geht es hier aber hier !!!

Es ist nicht die Frage, ob der Riemen nicht explodiert oder die 5000 km Strecke nicht packt. Hier geht es um Fakten, für oder gegen ein Riemensystem 

Das Selbe gilt für den Exzenter. Liste die Vor- und Nachteile auf, so sieht man auf einen Blick, was einem wichtiger ist. Irgendwas hast du nicht kapiert !


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Vorteile : Leise und keine verschmutzte Hose.
> 
> Nachteile : Man braucht einen passenden Rahmen, teuer (völlig unnötig), Verfügbarkeit in Ladengeschäften = 0, unterwegs muss man einen kompletten Riemen als Ersatz mitschleppen (bei einer Kette wäre lediglich ein Kettenscjhloss nötig), Witterungsabhängigkeit (Fahr doch man mit dem Riemen im tiefen Winter, irgendwas verzieht sich immer).
> 
> Man muss keinen Kenner sein um zu erkennen, weshalb das System einfach nicht durchsetzen kann. Aber was soll's, der Riemen passt doch wie die Faust uns Auge zu einem Trendybike Schindelhauer(schrott)




Deine Argumente.. 
- ein Bowdenzug zieht sich eher zusammen als ein Riemen im Winter.. 
- hast du eine 11x Kette.. wirst du auch selten einen Laden im Dörfchen um die Ecke finden der ein Schloss/Kette auf Lager hat, das wird selbst in Berlin schon mal schwierig
- und generell ist nicht jeder Rahmen mit jedem Antrieb kompatibel.. das geht schon bei den Kurbeln/Innenlager los..  


also ich bitte dich.. 


und wenn du meckern willst über etwas, wo du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.. HABEN WIR ALLE ES ZUR KENNTNIS GENOMMEN UND BEDAUERN ES.. 
und jetzt würde ich mich gern.. und viele andere in diesem Topic uns wieder sinnigen Unterhaltungen und Austausch widmen.. 



ps.: Das Ketten im Downhill reißen ist nicht untypisch.. selbst bei den voll profis.. Aaron Gwin.. gleich beim start..


----------



## barlog (19. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Deine Argumente..
> - ein Bowdenzug zieht sich eher zusammen als ein Riemen im Winter..
> - hast du eine 11x Kette.. wirst du auch selten einen Laden im Dörfchen um die Ecke finden der ein Schloss/Kette auf Lager hat, das wird selbst in Berlin schon mal schwierig
> - und generell ist nicht jeder Rahmen mit jedem Antrieb kompatibel.. das geht schon bei den Kurbeln/Innenlager los..
> ...



Lass doch den Pegidakopf meckern.
Daß er ausgerechnet im Schindelhauerforum über Schindelhauer-Fahrräder nörgelt und irgendwelche fiktiven Argumente gegen den Riemenantrieb textet - muss man das ernst nehmen?
Aber eine schicke Uhr hat er! 
(Warum wir die sehen müssen, habe ich auch noch nicht enträtselt.)


----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> ps.: Das Ketten im Downhill reißen ist nicht untypisch.. selbst bei den voll profis.. Aaron Gwin.. gleich beim start..



Wer ist der Kerl noch mal ??? Ich verstehe schon, weshalb die Firmen Geld für die Profis ausgeben. Das Zeug muss demanch gut sein gell ???



Rutkowski schrieb:


> Deine Argumente..
> - ein Bowdenzug zieht sich eher zusammen als ein Riemen im Winter..


Es ist der nicht der Riemen, sondern eher der Alu-Rahmen, alles  kalr ? Sollten wir jetzt über die Zuverlässigkeit der Bowdenzüge reden ? Von mit aus gern, aber mit harten Fakten.



Rutkowski schrieb:


> - hast du eine 11x Kette.. wirst du auch selten einen Laden im Dörfchen um die Ecke finden der ein Schloss/Kette auf Lager hat, das wird selbst in Berlin schon mal schwierig


Ajaaaaaaaaaa... : Schon mal vom Kettenschloss gehört ? Wiegt keine 5 g !



Rutkowski schrieb:


> - und generell ist nicht jeder Rahmen mit jedem Antrieb kompatibel.. das geht schon bei den Kurbeln/Innenlager los..


Generell ist gar nichts miteinander kompatibel, dennoch baute man die Räder irgendwie zusammen. Was genau die Aussage beinhaltet, das verstehe ich auch nicht, aber nun gut.

Ich warte immer noch auf die Vorteile des Riemenantriebssystem gegenüber der Kette !

Mich beschleicht das ungute Gefühl, daß ich mit jemandem diskutiere, der Null-Ahnung von der Materie hat. Kein Wunder, daß du ein Schindelhauer kaufst  (Nichts für ungut, aber der Markt muss ja angekurbelt werden. Was hatte die Kanzlerin vor Jahren mal gesagt > Wir müssen konsumieren !!!)



barlog schrieb:


> Lass doch den Pegidakopf meckern.
> Daß er ausgerechnet im Schindelhauerforum über Schindelhauer-Fahrräder nörgelt und irgendwelche fiktiven Argumente gegen den Riemenantrieb textet - muss man das ernst nehmen?
> Aber eine schicke Uhr hat er!
> (Warum wir die sehen müssen, habe ich auch noch nicht enträtselt.)



Fiktive Agrumente ??? OK. und was wären dann die Gründe dafür ?? . Noch einer, der keine nennen kann ?
OMG, die Uhr ist da, damit Svenso das Bild vom Heute erkennt, alles klar. Die Uhr hat mal 50  € gekostet


----------



## Rutkowski (19. August 2015)

Was willst du ?? 

Vorteile
- Steif
- kein Längen selbst nach 20th KM 
- Selbstreinigend 
- Schmiermittelfrei
- Geräuschlos 
- Wartungsarm 


An deiner Uhr erkennt man eben nicht das es von heute ist.. kauf dir eine mit Datum oder leg eine Zeitung drunter.. aber nach einem Bild von heute hat auch niemand gefragt.. wenn ich es richtig im Blick hatte..


Kettenschloß, ist mir was ganz neues.. aber das hilft dir auch nicht weiter, wenn die Kette sich verbiegt, dann muss man erstmal einen Kettennieter bei haben.. denn das hat ich auch schon! 
..aber an deinem Rad ist ja genug platz, für Werkzeug Taschen  

Wenn dein Rahmen sich bei Kälte verzieht.. kauf dir was ordentliches.. meine Rahmen haben sich bisher nie verzogen. 

und jetzt geh zu deiner Frau und sag, das die doofen Gates Freunde doof sind.. 





UND ZURÜCK ZUM TOPIC SCHINDELHAUER.. 
hab ich mir Samstag gegönnt, was für die Stadt..


----------



## barlog (19. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> OMG, die Uhr ist da, damit Svenso das Bild vom Heute erkennt, alles klar.



Ich sag's ungern, aber diese Uhr zeigt die Tageszeit (also Stunden, Minuten und sowas) und nicht das Datum an.


----------



## barlog (19. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> hab ich mir Samstag gegönnt, was für die Stadt..



Wow - schicke Anschaffung - mit dem würde ich auch gern mal fahren!
Bei aller "Viktor-Begeisterung", aber gerade in der Stadt, wenn die Wege mal nicht so gut geeignet sind für schmale Reifen bzw. von Schienen durchzogen sind, hole ich gern mein MTB (Klein Attitude) mit richtig fetten Reifen aus dem Keller und genieße die etwas komfortablere Sitzhaltung mit breitem Lenker. Außerdem, obwohl das Teil, weil leicht, auch gut beschleunigt, fahre ich irgendwie gelassener und weniger aggressiv. 
Grüße aus Köpenick und Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Wow - schicke Anschaffung - mit dem würde ich auch gern mal fahren!
> Bei aller "Viktor-Begeisterung", aber gerade in der Stadt, wenn die Wege mal nicht so gut geeignet sind für schmale Reifen bzw. von Schienen durchzogen sind, hole ich gern mein MTB (Klein Attitude) mit richtig fetten Reifen aus dem Keller und genieße die etwas komfortablere Sitzhaltung mit breitem Lenker. Außerdem, obwohl das Teil, weil leicht, auch gut beschleunigt, fahre ich irgendwie gelassener und weniger aggressiv.
> Grüße aus Köpenick und Don't feed the Troll!




erstmal Grüße zurück aus Mitte  

Ja kannst gern mal Probefahren, fährt sich gut. Meine Freundin nutzt es, wenn sie paar KM mit mir mitfahren mag oder zusammen etwas rollen abseits von Berlin. 

Ach so ein Klein ist was feines, Zeitlos schöne Formen!  

ja die Haltung ist sehr angenehm und "schnell" fahren ginge auch.. aber cruisen macht mehr spaß.. durch den Verkehr gleiten.. 
mein Viktor ist ja nun auf Race getrimmt.. und so bin ich dann auch jedesmal im Fahrmodus.. selbst, wenn ich es nicht müsste  


Vorne kommt noch ein stabiler träger ran und eine kleine Holzkiste vlt, wo meine Aktentasche rein passt oder anderer Kleinkram 

ps.: nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder bei der CM dabei.. falls du Probe fahren magst


----------



## roundround (20. August 2015)

Ich würde aus Interesse gerne mal ein Rad mit Riemen fahren.
Was hat das denn für eine Reifengröße? 26 vorne? 
Schaut irgendwie ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder bei der CM dabei.. falls du Probe fahren magst



Ah, das ist interessant - ich will auch kommen (mit dem Rad links im Bild). Werde auf ein weißes Thin Bike achten! Bis dann . ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Ich würde aus Interesse gerne mal ein Rad mit Riemen fahren.
> Was hat das denn für eine Reifengröße? 26 vorne?
> Schaut irgendwie ungewöhnlich aus.




Das ThinBike ist 24" , Viktor und co sind 28"

in Berlin gibt es 2 Läden, bei denen man Räder mit Carbon Gates probefahren kann , jetzt zur EuroBike sind sie auch vertreten 




barlog schrieb:


> Ah, das ist interessant - ich will auch kommen (mit dem Rad links im Bild). Werde auf ein weißes Thin Bike achten! Bis dann . ....



Achte auf ein Weißes ThinBike.. und ein schwarzes Viktor.. bei welchem der Freilauf.. unüberhörbar ist..  (lauter als Original)


----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Achte auf ein Weißes ThinBike.. und ein schwarzes Viktor.. bei welchem der Freilauf.. unüberhörbar ist..  (lauter als Original)



Aaa ja. Dann werde ich mal am Freitag heranschnarren . ...


----------



## TicTacBike (20. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> Vorteile
> - Steif
> - kein Längen selbst nach 20th KM
> - Selbstreinigend
> ...


Läuft auf das selbe hinaus, wenig Wartung (du meinst die 7 Tropfen Öl bei einer gewöhnlicher Kette erfordert viel Arbeit) und geräuschlos (das wurde als Agrument genannt). Steifheit ??? (Du hast echt keine Ahnung oder ????)



Rutkowski schrieb:


> Kettenschloß, ist mir was ganz neues.. aber das hilft dir auch nicht weiter, wenn die Kette sich verbiegt, dann muss man erstmal einen Kettennieter bei haben.. denn das hat ich auch schon!



Daran erkennt man, daß du vermutlich nie länger unterwegs bist. Einen Kettennieter ist Bestandteil jedes Fahrradmulti-Tools, alles klar ?



Rutkowski schrieb:


> UND ZURÜCK ZUM TOPIC SCHINDELHAUER..
> hab ich mir Samstag gegönnt, was für die Stadt..


OMG, es wird einfach nicht besser  Für eine technische Niete stellt dieses Rad sicher ein Meisterwerk da - Passt irgendwie !



Rutkowski schrieb:


> und jetzt geh zu deiner Frau und sag, das die doofen Gates Freunde doof sind..


So was zeugt von geistiger Tiefe, ich verzeihe es dir


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Ah, das ist interessant - ich will auch kommen (mit dem Rad links im Bild). Werde auf ein weißes Thin Bike achten! Bis dann . ....





barlog schrieb:


> Aaa ja. Dann werde ich mal am Freitag heranschnarren . ...




warst du schon öfters mal auf einer CM ? 
habe ab und zu ein weißes Viktor immer mal gesehen bei den CMs


----------



## roundround (20. August 2015)

Riemen ja, Schindelhauer nein.

Für so ein Rad müsste ich 2 Räder verkaufen, die technisch wesentlich besser sind.
Das Rad ist in meinen Augen P/L mäßig völlig daneben.

Das Einzige was daran anders ist als die Masse der anderen Räder ist der Riemen, dessen einziger Vorteil in meinen Augen die Langlebigkeit ist. Alles weitere sind keine wirklichen Vorteile.
Lautlos? Ist eine Kette am Singlespeed auch. Dazu baust du einen wirklich lauten Freilauf ein.
Kein Längen nach 20t km ist das gleiche wie wartungsarm.

Selbstreinigend und schmiermittelfrei ist auch im Grunde der gleiche Vorteil.

Das wird erkauft durch folgende "Mankos".

24" er Reifen mit beschränkter Modellauswahl.
Verhältnis Gabel zu Reifen zu Steuerrohr sieht nicht stimmig aus.
Oberrohr hat einen merkwürdigen Knick.
Unterrohr ist sinnlos dick.
Rücktrittbremse? An so einem teuren Rad? Völliger Schrott.
Abstützung der Rücktrittbremse?
Kein Licht.
Schutzbleche ohne Schutzwirkung.
So oft wie man das Rad putzen muss, kann man auch gleich die Kette ölen und einmal durch einen Lappen laufen lassen.

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.

Es ist einfach das iPhone unter der Fahrrädern.  (Foto aufgenommen mit iPhone 6)

Vorne einen Träger und eine Holzkiste an ein Faltrad?
Sag doch einfach, dass du es nur wegen der Optik und der Außenwirkung gekauft hast, das wäre wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Riemen ja, Schindelhauer nein.
> 
> Für so ein Rad müsste ich 2 Räder verkaufen, die technisch wesentlich besser sind.
> Das Rad ist in meinen Augen P/L mäßig völlig daneben.
> ...





wenn du das Forum länger verfolgen würdest, wüsstest du warum ich Hope Freilauf fahre.. 

Rücktritt.. weil die Automatix von Sram nunmal Rücktritt hat.. !? und am Stadtrad so schlimm ist? 

Optische Mängel.. sieht auch jeder anders.. 
P/L.. in jedem Fahrrad Segment gibt es Firmen, die für ihr Material mehr Geld wollen..  
das ist auch beim Auto so.. 
..wem es nicht schmerzt am Geld kann es doch ausgeben, wie er mag oder.. ich rede doch eure Räder auch nicht schlecht  

Schutzbleche haben eine Wirkung, sonst wären sie nicht dran 
und mit Holzkisten, habe ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, als mit Metallkörben

http://www.soq.de/chameleon/mediapo...-ID47134-eaa1ec971c76407a4e35bc9261a3ffe2.jpg 

So wie ich es gern hätte, ist es nicht mehr verfügbar.. 
..mit SON Dynamo, Lampe und Träger.. 



Und ich Entschuldige mich, das ich als FirmenHandy ein iPhone 6 habe! 
Wer jetzt wie Oberflächlich ist..und Urteilt anhand eines Rades..und an den Gebrauchsgegenständen,  brauchen wir wohl nicht erläutern.. 


und um euch Glücklich zu machen, ja der Riemen ist total kacke.. Frag mich auch, warum es noch Autos gibt mit Steuerkette..


----------



## nightwolf (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> (...) Es ist einfach das iPhone unter der Fahrrädern.  (Foto aufgenommen mit iPhone 6) (...)


Also, wem es gefaellt: Wir sind hier in einem freien Land, jeder kann kaufen was er will, auch IPhones und Schindelhauer ThinBikes  

Fuer mich persoenlich ergibt das Trum auch keinen Sinn- Fuer die beabsichtigte Holzkiste vorn und den dazu angedachten Traeger fehlen eigentlich die Anloetaugen auf der Gabel oberhalb des Ausfallendes. Die nach hinten offenen Bahngabelenden finden bei mir ebenfalls keine Gnade. 
Dazu kommt die Angst vor Diebstahl bei so einem neuen teuren Teil. Mein Alltagsrad muss prinzipiell eher alt sein und moeglichst schaebig aussehen. 

'Ein paar Stationen mit der U-Bahn' _(O-Ton Schindelhauer)_ ... wuerde ich niemals fahren, wenn ich ein Fahrrad besitze. Da fahr ich die Strecke mit dem Rad, ausser vll bei Defekt, sowas passiert vll einmal im Jahrzehnt. 
Von daher an meinem persoenlichen Bedarf vorbei, aber bitte, jeder wie er mag. Und auf dem ueberteuerten Rad ist ja auch entsprechend viel Mehrwertsteuer drauf, Schindelhauer zahlt hoffentlich Koerperschaftssteuer und Sozialabgaben fuer seine Mitarbeiter etc., so dass immerhin auch ein Teil der Kohle der Allgemeinheit zu Gute kommt.

_Leute, immer alles schoen positiv sehen!  _


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

Ach jetzt wird als nächstes die Firmenethik angezweifelt, so ein Apple unter den Fahrradherstellern muss ja eigentlich von Grund auf böse sein.

Ach ja: Mein Alltagsrad ist übrigens ein Focus Hardtail von 2000, über die Jahre zum Alltagrad modifiziert. Aber man kann ja auch mal gut finden oder akzepieren was andere haben, ne? Nee, nörglen ist viel besser? Ok...


----------



## nightwolf (20. August 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt wird als nächstes die Firmenethik angezweifelt, so ein Apple unter den Fahrradherstellern muss ja eigentlich von Grund auf böse sein. (...)


Boese vll nicht, aber technisch unsinnig und ueberteuert.
Dient IMHO nur partiell einem gewissen tatsaechlichen Zweck _(diesen kann man auf anderem Wege weit kostenguenstiger realisieren)_, und weit mehr dem ostentativen Zurschaustellens von (vermeintlichem) sozialem Status.

Mir waeren solche Sachen eher peinlich. Mein Gedanke ist da immer eher _'Oh da hats einer aber noetig'_.


denis0082 schrieb:


> nörglen ist viel besser? (...)


Wir haben hier *auch* Meinungsfreiheit (noch).

Halte duch, noch ein paar Jahre SPD in der Regierung, und dann wird sich das sicher auch erledigt haben 

Wer ein Schindelhauer Bike will, soll sich halt eins kaufen. Aber mit der Kritik 'ueberteuert und sinnlos' muss er halt leben. 
Ich muss auch damit leben, wenn Leute meckern, dass an meinen Raedern hinten und vorn oftmals verschiedenfarbige Felgen eingespeicht sind _ (ist mir aber wurscht; da steh ich naemlich drueber) _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> warst du schon öfters mal auf einer CM ?
> habe ab und zu ein weißes Viktor immer mal gesehen bei den CMs



Stimmt, ich glaube 3x war ich bis jetzt dabei. Mit Lightskin hinten beleuchtet.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, daß ich mal wieder den Eindruck habe, daß ich mit Schindelhauer genau richtig gewählt habe.
Dieses verschupfte Genörgel a la "Und so'n Riemen soll nu besser sein?" oder "Da kriegste aber für weniger Geld n' Fahrrad, wo mehr dran ist." bis zu "Das kannste aber nirgendwo stehenlassen." höre ich immer wieder gern.
Dieses Augenbrauenhochziehen bei der Nennung des Preises (sehr deutsch) ist in meinen Augen hochgradig lächerlich, denn erstens gibt's jede Menge teurerer Fahrräder, zweitens habe ich das Geld ausgegeben und drittens scheinen einige, vermutlich noch an Ihrem Selbstbild Arbeitende, darüber irgend eine rätselhafte Einordnung (wie beim iPhone-User) vornehmen zu wollen.
Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## soundsgoodhh (20. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich verfolge den Schindelhauer Thread schon einige Zeit und habe mir gerade ein Siegfried gegönnt. Wenn alles klappt bekomme ich es nächsten Samstag, das einzige extra ist CNC Kurbel. In den News stand zwar das zur Eurobike etwas am Rahmen geändert wird, aber irgend wie bin ich gerade so angefixt das ich nicht warten wollte.
Bisher bin ich immer irgend welche Tech Boliden von Specialzed gefahren, zuletzt jeweils ein S-Works für die Strasse und das Gelände (Tarmac und Enduro). Mein Sohn hat sich vor 2 Jahren (hier in Hamburg) ein Fixie von Suicyle löten lassen, auf der einen Seite fand ich das total bescheuert, wegen Fixie und keine Bremsen, aber gleichzeitig war ich angetan von der Einfachheit. So das Thema Singlespeed für mich interessant wurde. Da ich Technik und Geschichte von Schindelhauer interessant fand, hatte ich mir das Fahrrad ausgeliehen und war ziemlich angetan vom ganzen Rad. Die Kritik bezüglich des Geräusches im Freilauf ist schon nicht ganz unberechtigt, aber das Rad mit dem Riemen ist einfach Super.
Ich habe schon einige mal an der Cyclassic teilgenommen (55 und 100 km), aber die 100 mit einem Singlespeed ... nicht schlecht ... Respekt.
Also ich zähle die Tage ... und Danke für den einen oder anderen wertvollen Beitrag hier im Forum.
Gruss
aus Hamburg
Thomas


----------



## roundround (20. August 2015)

Ist immer die Frage wessen Selbstbild durch ein Prestigefahrrad entwickelt werden muss .
Iphone habe ich nur wegen des P/L bzw. Design Konzeptes genannt. Das ist doch schon längst kein Imageprodukt mehr. Da benötigt der urbane Bürger mittlerweile etwas anderes. 

Ich glaube die gedankliche Kluft ist zu groß. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß mit euren Rädern! (Ehrlich gemeint)


----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verfolge den Schindelhauer Thread schon einige Zeit und habe mir gerade ein Siegfried gegönnt. Wenn alles klappt bekomme ich es nächsten Samstag, das einzige extra ist CNC Kurbel. In den News stand zwar das zur Eurobike etwas am Rahmen geändert wird, aber irgend wie bin ich gerade so angefixt das ich nicht warten wollte.
> Bisher bin ich immer irgend welche Tech Boliden von Specialzed gefahren, zuletzt jeweils ein S-Works für die Strasse und das Gelände (Tarmac und Enduro). Mein Sohn hat sich vor 2 Jahren (hier in Hamburg) ein Fixie von Suicyle löten lassen, auf der einen Seite fand ich das total bescheuert, wegen Fixie und keine Bremsen, aber gleichzeitig war ich angetan von der Einfachheit. So das Thema Singlespeed für mich interessant wurde. Da ich Technik und Geschichte von Schindelhauer interessant fand, hatte ich mir das Fahrrad ausgeliehen und war ziemlich angetan vom ganzen Rad. Die Kritik bezüglich des Geräusches im Freilauf ist schon nicht ganz unberechtigt, aber das Rad mit dem Riemen ist einfach Super.
> Ich habe schon einige mal an der Cyclassic teilgenommen (55 und 100 km), aber die 100 mit einem Singlespeed ... nicht schlecht ... Respekt.
> ...



Erst mal willkommen in diesem Thread, von dem man nur hoffen kann, daß sich hier noch mehr SH-Fans sammeln!
Bin schon gespannt auf dein Feedback, wenn du dein Siegfried hast und eine Weile damit herumgerollt bist.
Kurze Frage: Warum der Kurbeltausch? Aus Gewichtsgründen, wegen des Designs oder aus funktionellen Gründen?
Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## soundsgoodhh (20. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Erst mal willkommen in diesem Thread, von dem man nur hoffen kann, daß sich hier noch mehr SH-Fans sammeln!
> Bin schon gespannt auf dein Feedback, wenn du dein Siegfried hast und eine Weile damit herumgerollt bist.
> Kurze Frage: Warum der Kurbeltausch? Aus Gewichtsgründen, wegen des Designs oder aus funktionellen Gründen?
> Grüße aus Berlin



Es waren keine wirklichen Rationalen Gründe, aber ich hatte schon das eine oder andere Trettlager zum Knacken gebracht und hatte meine Zweifel bei dem Shimano Teil - vielleicht völlig unbegründet. Ausserdem fand ich die Kurbel hübscher .... also keine wirklichen Gründe.
Mich hat nur gewundert das kein Schindelhauer Bike serienmäßig damit ausgestattet ist.
Ausserdem habe ich mich noch für die LightSkin Sattelstütze entschieden und suche noch nach einem guten Licht.
Irgend eine Empfehlung, die gut zum Bike passt?
Ich werde euch berichten ... wenn ich die ersten Kilometer hinter mir habe.
Gruss aus Hamburg Thomas


----------



## roundround (20. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Es waren keine wirklichen Rationalen Gründe





soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Ausserdem fand ich die Kurbel hübscher ....





soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Irgend eine Empfehlung, die gut zum Bike passt?



Du passt gut zu dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundsgoodhh (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Du passt gut zu dem Bike!



Finde ich auch ...

Aber ehrlich gefragt: Hättest du deine Organgen Griffe für dein oranges Rad (was wirklich nett aussieht und sicher mit einem Haufen an Überlegungen zusammen gestellt ist) auch genommen wenn es die Griffe nur in einem leuchten Blau gegeben hätte? Oder ist dein Wertesysteme für die Kaufentscheidung nur auf pure Funktionalität oder Qualität ausgelegt? Also bei mir kauft das Auge immer mit ...
Ich denke das alle unsere Kaufentscheidungen (jeglicher Art) abhängig sind von den darin versteckten Signalen und der gefühlten Zugehörigkeit zu einer entsprechenden Peer Gruppe. Also ich fühle mich da ganz wohl ... und das Fahrrad fährt sich wirklich Super (Eindruck nach einer kurzen 30 min Testfahrt)
Gruss aus Hamburg
Immer noch offen für Anregungen für das Front Licht ;-)


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Ist immer die Frage wessen Selbstbild durch ein Prestigefahrrad entwickelt werden muss .
> Iphone habe ich nur wegen des P/L bzw. Design Konzeptes genannt. Das ist doch schon längst kein Imageprodukt mehr. Da benötigt der urbane Bürger mittlerweile etwas anderes.
> 
> Ich glaube die gedankliche Kluft ist zu groß. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß mit euren Rädern! (Ehrlich gemeint)


Und der Brook's Sattel war auch eine rein P / L getriebene Entscheidung.


----------



## roundround (20. August 2015)

Das war ein Geschenk. Außerdem kostet der Sattel neu keine 60€.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen: das war ist ein P/L Bike. SLX, günstiger Rahmen, gebrauchte Bremsen usw.
Leider gibt es das nicht mehr.


----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Du passt gut zu dem Bike!



Na, hat die rote "Achtung! Dekadenz! Hipness!-Lampe" geleuchtet?


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Es waren keine wirklichen Rationalen Gründe, aber ich hatte schon das eine oder andere Trettlager zum Knacken gebracht und hatte meine Zweifel bei dem Shimano Teil - vielleicht völlig unbegründet. Ausserdem fand ich die Kurbel hübscher .... also keine wirklichen Gründe.
> Mich hat nur gewundert das kein Schindelhauer Bike serienmäßig damit ausgestattet ist.
> Ausserdem habe ich mich noch für die LightSkin Sattelstütze entschieden und suche noch nach einem guten Licht.
> Irgend eine Empfehlung, die gut zum Bike passt?
> ...




Die SH cnc Kurbel hat halt auch Keramik Lager und ist nicht ganz günstig, deswegen ist sie ab Werk nicht verbaut. 

Aber ich hab auch ein Keramik innenlager und eine leichtere schöne Kurbel angeschraubt  

Licht, ich hab von Lezyne Macro Drive, mit bis zu 400lumen. Find die Lampen sehr gut und kann sie jedem empfehlen.


----------



## roundround (20. August 2015)

@barloq
Es ist einfach schön, wenn sich Vorurteile bestätigen.

Wie bereits gesagt, ich wünsche viel Spaß mit den Rädern.
Dabei können wir es ja bewenden lassen.


----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> .. . .Immer noch offen für Anregungen für das Front Licht ;-)



Als ich mein SH bei den netten Fahrradjungs in Berlin kaufte, präsentierten die mir auf meine Frage nach einem passenden Frontlicht umgehend so ein CNC-gefrästes Alu-Kleinod in wertiger Schatulle zu einem Preis, der ca. das Vierfache dessen betrug, was ich so veranschlagt hatte.
Wahrscheinlich denken die erfahrenen Jungs, daß SH-Käufer in Geld schwimmen. (Stimmt ja auch, ich weiß gar nicht, wohin damit!)
Ich zog es dann vor, erst mal ausgiebig zu recherchieren und kaufte mir schließlich diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/Sigma-Sport-18...p/B00449K4TU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8 bestückt mit diesen Akkus: http://www.amazon.de/Kraftmax-Panas...UTF8&qid=1440072910&sr=8-14&keywords=eneloops , welche die besten sind, die ich jemals hatte.
Nach über einem Jahr hat mich das Teil noch nicht enttäuscht: Sie ist hell genug, hat eine bemerkenswert gute Lichtverteilung und die Akkus halten wirklich sehr lange, wobei mir auch wichtig war, keine eingebauten Spezialakkus in der Lampe zu haben.
Ich fahre auschließlich in der Stadt und würde Leuten, die auch mal über unbeleuchtete Landstraße fahren müssen, allerdings empfehlen, eine lichtstärkere Lampe zu wählen.


----------



## barlog (20. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> @barloq
> Es ist einfach schön, wenn sich Vorurteile bestätigen. . ...



Wir haben verstanden, Dr. Freud.
Tschüss


----------



## TicTacBike (20. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> wenn du das Forum länger verfolgen würdest, wüsstest du warum ich Hope Freilauf fahre..


Das nennt man technische Sinnlosigkeit. Erst einen "geräuschlosen" Riemenantrieb, dazu kann nur ein laute Freilaufkassette passen.
Nur weil man teurere Sachen kauft, muss es nicht bedeuten, daß die auch technisch sinnvoll sindn. Das perfkte Beispiel dafür ist das Schindelhauer mit Pinion-Getriebe. ein perfektes Bike mit a8 Gängen für die Stadt. als würde jeder in Stuttgart leben würde und wenn dann kauft man sich ein E-Bike. 
Der Typ vom Schuindelhauer ist nicht blöd und weisst sehr genau, daß jeden Tag nun mal ein Dummer aufsteht.



Rutkowski schrieb:


> P/L.. in jedem Fahrrad Segment gibt es Firmen, die für ihr Material mehr Geld wollen..
> das ist auch beim Auto so..
> ..wem es nicht schmerzt am Geld kann es doch ausgeben, wie er mag oder.. ich rede doch eure Räder auch nicht schlecht


Hier geht es nicht ums Geldausgeben, sondern um solide technische Gegenüberstellungen der Vor- und Nachteile und die sehen bei dem Schindelhauer-Zeug sehr dünn aus. Ich vermute mal, daß hier im Forum viele Leute mit ettlichen Fahrräder im Wert von 2-stelligen Bereich in der Garageherum stehen haben 



Rutkowski schrieb:


> Und ich Entschuldige mich, das ich als FirmenHandy ein iPhone 6 habe!
> Wer jetzt wie Oberflächlich ist..und Urteilt anhand eines Rades..und an den Gebrauchsgegenständen, brauchen wir wohl nicht erläutern..


Das Teil muss ja herrlich teuer sein oder ? 



Rutkowski schrieb:


> und um euch Glücklich zu machen, ja der Riemen ist total kacke.. Frag mich auch, warum es noch Autos gibt mit Steuerkette..



Wenn man etwas technisches studiert hätte, würde man solche Fragen nicht stellen . 
Wir haben bei uns so einen BWL-er Fuzzi ... meine Herren, wie er sich immer Mühe gibt äußerlich perfekt ausszusehen. Nun gut, schließlich muss der arme Teufeln das Zeug verkaufen, was wir entwickeln


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

Also kurz gesagt: Die bösen BWLer haben schicke Klamotten und teure Fahrräder also müssen die ja alle "technisch gesehen sinnlos" sein damit du wieder mit dir selbst im Reinen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (20. August 2015)

ThinBike ist richtig geil! Wäre es SSP und mit Scheibe hinten hätte ich wohl auch schon zugeschlagen. Die Zweigangnaben finde ich persönlich nicht so toll und Rücktritt leider auch nicht  Aber ein sehr feines Ding!

Ich perönliche Schiele schon seit geraumer Zeit auf das Hektor Rahmenset. Das Ding auf der Straße mit Bremsen und Rennlenker aufgebaut und für die monatlichen Ausflüge auf die Bahn schön die Bremsen runter  Aber mein Vigorelli hält noch einige Zeit und das ist auch gut 

PS: Wieviel Zeit muss man eigentlich haben, dass man sich übers Forum so aufregt... Man man man, geht raus und fahrt eure Räder!


----------



## TicTacBike (20. August 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> PS: Wieviel Zeit muss man eigentlich haben, dass man sich übers Forum so aufregt... Man man man, geht raus und fahrt eure Räder!


Wieso aufregen, Fakten auf dem tisch legen, das war's ! 




svenso schrieb:


> PS: Wieviel Zeit muss man eigentlich haben, dass man sich übers Forum so aufregt... Man man man, geht raus und fahrt eure Räder!


Wieso aufregen, Fakten auf dem tisch legen, das war's !


----------



## bassplayer (20. August 2015)

Nein, Fakten sind hier finde ich nicht wichtig, denn sie führen in der Diskussion zu nichts. Eine Kaufentscheidung wird individuell getroffen: das Individuum wägt Kosten und Nutzen ab. Wenn jemand bereit ist einen Preis für ein Schindelhauer-Rad mit Pinion-Getriebe, Keramikinnenlager und weiterem "Pipapo" zu kaufen und sich darüber freut, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Du, TicTacBike, würdest das Bike niemals kaufen, weil du als Individuum den "Features" der angesprochenen Räder keinen Wert beimisst. Ich finde es aber vollkommen okay, wenn sich jeder nach seinen Wertvorstellungen entscheidet. Wenn jemand Freude am Riemenantrieb hat - schön! So lange dich und mich niemand zwingt die Kette zu entsorgen und nur noch Riemen zu fahren ist doch die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> ThinBike ist richtig geil! Wäre es SSP und mit Scheibe hinten hätte ich wohl auch schon zugeschlagen. Die Zweigangnaben finde ich persönlich nicht so toll und Rücktritt leider auch nicht  Aber ein sehr feines Ding!
> 
> Ich perönliche Schiele schon seit geraumer Zeit auf das Hektor Rahmenset. Das Ding auf der Straße mit Bremsen und Rennlenker aufgebaut und für die monatlichen Ausflüge auf die Bahn schön die Bremsen runter  Aber mein Vigorelli hält noch einige Zeit und das ist auch gut




Die Punkte die du nennst, waren auch letztes Jahr mein Aufhänger, warum ich nicht zugeschlagen hab. 
Rücktritt ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, trete auch gern mal Rückwärts beim rollen.. aber es geht finde ich, wenn man nur entspannt rum rollt.

über eine Scheibe hinten hätte ich mich daher auch mehr gefreut  
die Automatix, Funktion und Schaltverhalten finde ich ok.. und mit der Idee das man in der flachen Stadt entspannt rum rollt gut.
ABER, ich der ssp fahren sehr mag..könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen es umzubauen.. auch ohne Bremse vorn. Mal sehen.


Hektor ist Aufgebaut ein sehr schönes Rad.. egal ob Kette oder Riemen. 
hat halt nur eine sehr Bahn orientierte Geometrie.. welche beim Viktor etwas entschärft wurde, was ich für längere Touren persönlich angenehm empfinde, bin aber auch nie ein Hektor auf langer Distanz gefahren, stell es mir aber etwas unbequem vor !? 
Wie ist da deine Erfahrung?


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

Ich finde persönlich die Zweigangnabe an diesem Rad eigentlich sehr konsequent. Wer es sportlicher will, für den sind Viktor und Co. wahrscheinlich eher was.

Ein Kollege hat sich mal eine Aufstellung zum Hektor machen lassen. War glaub ich so wie auf der Homepage gezeigt mit Bullhorn Lenker, Gates Riemen usw. Summe waren um die 2700 €, was ihm dann aber doch zu happig für ein Singlespeed war. Ist halt dann doch fast das doppelte eines Viktor.

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die beiden Hektors sich ganz schön unterscheiden: Das blaue hat eine Alu-Gabel, das silberne eine aus Carbon. Letztere ist wahrscheinlich deutlich komfortabler.


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich finde persönlich die Zweigangnabe an diesem Rad eigentlich sehr konsequent. Wer es sportlicher will, für den sind Viktor und Co. wahrscheinlich eher was.
> 
> Ein Kollege hat sich mal eine Aufstellung zum Hektor machen lassen. War glaub ich so wie auf der Homepage gezeigt mit Bullhorn Lenker, Gates Riemen usw. Summe waren um die 2700 €, was ihm dann aber doch zu happig für ein Singlespeed war. Ist halt dann doch fast das doppelte eines Viktor.
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die beiden Hektors sich ganz schön unterscheiden: Das blaue hat eine Alu-Gabel, das silberne eine aus Carbon. Letztere ist wahrscheinlich deutlich komfortabler.




circa 2700€ hm, müsste man mal die Teile Liste durchgehen und dann halt noch zzg. Montage 
Miche Naben, Kurbel/Innenlager 400€, Pedale 70€, Brooks Sattel und Band, Archetype, Sapim Speichen, Conti Reifen, Thomson stütze.. 
hab von den verbauten Teilen keine Preise im Kopf, aber das sollte sie so circa sein. 

Aber bei Laufrädern alleine kann man schon viel Geld lassen.. 

Na Gabel kann man sich aussuchen, meines Wissens  

Ja, wie gesagt, von der Grundidee ist das Thinbike, sind ja nur persönliche befinden.. was man anders machen würde


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

Mach dir selbst ein Bild


----------



## Rutkowski (20. August 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Mach dir selbst ein Bild



teurer Sattel..  
aber gut, sind regulärer Preise.. meines Erachtens.. oder?


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

Ja, der Sattel ist echt teuer. Da tuts bestimmt auch eine Version ohne Titan. Und es reicht vielleicht auch eine Standard-Alfine-Kurbel. Der Rest ist i. O., meiner Meinung nach. Und wie du sagst, das sind auch die regulären Marktpreise der Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (20. August 2015)

Wie sich ein Low-Pro auf der Straße so fährt weiss ich leider auch nicht und ob man damit gut Strecke machen kann hängt vermutlich vom Fahrer ab  Die Auflistung ist natürlich happig, aber der Wert einer Sache kommt ja nicht unbedingt vom Preis.

Erstmal bleibts eh beim Vigorelli, das war schon teuer genug


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. August 2015)

SSP...für 2700 euro.......das täte mir einfallen.....


----------



## Rutkowski (21. August 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Wie sich ein Low-Pro auf der Straße so fährt weiss ich leider auch nicht und ob man damit gut Strecke machen kann hängt vermutlich vom Fahrer ab  Die Auflistung ist natürlich happig, aber der Wert einer Sache kommt ja nicht unbedingt vom Preis.
> 
> Erstmal bleibts eh beim Vigorelli, das war schon teuer genug




ja klar.. die Preise machen ja dann auch wieder deren Hersteller.. bei einem anderen Hersteller des Rahmens, wäre es in der Konfi auch nicht besonders billiger geworden  
..und als Show Rad werden ja eh immer nur schöne Räder aufgebaut und keine low budget Geräte 

Ich glaube, so ein richtiges Bahnrad, für weite Strecke ist nicht das wahre, beim Viktor häng ich schon tief, wenn ich unten greife


----------



## barlog (22. August 2015)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> SSP...für 2700 euro.......das täte mir einfallen.....



Zustimmung, für diesen Preis kann man eigentlich schon eine Gangschaltung verlangen, oder ?


----------



## svenso (22. August 2015)

Und wenn man halt keine will? Kannst dir auch nen SSP Rennrad aus nem schicken Aero Carbonrahmen, Lightweight LRS und Carbonparts aufbauen und das als SSP. Da kannst du dann auch 5000€ für ausgeben.

Als ob es heute so ist das SSP immer günstiger als ihre Schaltungkollegen sind


----------



## OIRAM (22. August 2015)

Ja, was ist den hier los...
Da guckt man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier vorbei, sind gleich 2 Seiten voll mit geistigem Dünnschiss und ich habe schon Angst, mit meinem Riemen gestriebenen Siegfried zu fahren.
Sehr gut gefallen hat mir aber die Ruhe und Gelassenheit von unserem Herr Dr. Rutkowski 
Anzumerken ist hier vielleicht noch, das bei unseren schönen Schindelhauer Bikes, die beruhigende Gewissheit einer 5 Jahres Garantie auf den Rahmen mitfahren. Wie bei meinem Nicolai auch. 
Ich persönlich brauch neben Funktionalität und Optik eben nur die 3 Punkte als Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (22. August 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Anzumerken ist hier vielleicht noch, das bei unseren schönen Schindelhauer Bikes, die beruhigende Gewissheit einer 5 Jahres Garantie auf den Rahmen mitfahren. Wie bei meinem Nicolai auch.


Ein Nicolai braucht man genauso wenig wie ein Schindelhauer . Zumindest konnte mir bisher keiner erzählen, ob man mit einem Nicolai besser fahren kann


----------



## OIRAM (23. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai braucht man genauso wenig wie ein Schindelhauer . Zumindest konnte mir bisher keiner erzählen, ob man mit einem Nicolai besser fahren kann


Da Du ja  sowieso nen Sch... auf die Meinung anderer gibst, ist es doch auch egal ob dir einer was erzählt oder eben nicht.
Aus eigener erfahrung im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis kann ich Dir aber bestätigen, das man durchaus besser fährt, wenn man auf ein hochwertiges Bike steigt. Und nein, das muss nicht nur von Schindelhauer oder Nicolai sein.
Aber solch eine Erfahrung wird Dir wohl verwehrt bleiben... warum wirst Du dir wohl am besten selbst erklären können.


----------



## barlog (23. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai braucht man genauso wenig wie ein Schindelhauer . Zumindest konnte mir bisher keiner erzählen, ob man mit einem Nicolai besser fahren kann



Selbst wenn man sich fühlt wie ein Pegida-Anführer, schreibt man: "...brauche *ich* genauso wenig...", statt: "...braucht *man* genauso wenig..." - eine oft gedankenlos benutzte Formulierung von Foristen, die ihre Meinung für die Meinung der Allgemeinheit halten.


----------



## soundsgoodhh (23. August 2015)

Am Donnerstag hat mich mein Händler angerufen (Two Wheels Good, Hamburg) das mein Fahrrad (Siegfried) schon eher fertig ist. Am Freitag konnte ich das Rad abholen, und habe am Wochenende schon fast die ersten 100 km hinter mir gelassen. Wie bereits geschrieben haben ich es mit CNC Kurbel von Schindelhauer bestellt. Das Fahrrad fährt sich wirklich prima und ich bin wirklich begeistert von der Übersetzung. Ich dachte erst ich würde ein paar Gänge brauchen, aber die Elbberge bin ich so hochgekommen. Auch die Rolleigenschaften sind wirklich gut. Ja, die Freilaufnarbe ist etwas laut ... aber so spart man sich die Klingel ;-).
Also ein guter Start ... mit den neuen Rad ...
Gruss Thomas


----------



## barlog (23. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag hat mich mein Händler angerufen (Two Wheels Good, Hamburg) das mein Fahrrad (Siegfried) schon eher fertig ist. Am Freitag konnte ich das Rad abholen, und habe am Wochenende schon fast die ersten 100 km hinter mir gelassen. Wie bereits geschrieben haben ich es mit CNC Kurbel von Schindelhauer bestellt. Das Fahrrad fährt sich wirklich prima und ich bin wirklich begeistert von der Übersetzung. Ich dachte erst ich würde ein paar Gänge brauchen, aber die Elbberge bin ich so hochgekommen. Auch die Rolleigenschaften sind wirklich gut. Ja, die Freilaufnarbe ist etwas laut ... aber so spart man sich die Klingel ;-).
> Also ein guter Start ... mit den neuen Rad ...
> Gruss Thomas



Na dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil.
Ich denke übrigens auch heute noch manchmal, daß ich gern einen zweiten Gang hätte, aber eher zum Hochschalten, also hinten 20 statt 22. Da bin ich aber nicht der Einzige ;-).


----------



## OIRAM (23. August 2015)

Na dann wünsch ich Dir "soundsgoodhh" allzeit gute Fahrt mit Deinem Siegfried.
Das kleinere 20er Ritzel würd ich auch gern mal zur probe fahren.


----------



## TicTacBike (23. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man sich fühlt wie ein Pegida-Anführer, schreibt man: "...brauche *ich* genauso wenig...", statt: "...braucht *man* genauso wenig..." - eine oft gedankenlos benutzte Formulierung von Foristen, die ihre Meinung für die Meinung der Allgemeinheit halten.


Wäre doch nicht so schlimm zu sagen "He ich stehe auf die Dinge, weil sie trendy sind" (deine Räder sehen nun mal so aus, trendige Stangenware), stattdessen pocht man auf wackligen technischen Agrumenten ... schon sehr belustigend 

Ich kenne 2 Jungs in Karlsruhe, die im MTB-Bereich technisch verdammt gut sind. Die hatten auch irgendwas vom "Hätte gern ein Nikolaus" erwähnt, aber nur weil es ein Nikolaus ist und nicht weil es Ihnen technisch weiter bringt. Immerhin sind die Jungs ehrlich, wenn man es drauf hat, muss man sich nicht verbiegen.


----------



## denis0082 (24. August 2015)

Den Troll einfach nicht mehr füttern.


----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Den Troll einfach nicht mehr füttern.


Vielleicht sollte man ein neues Unterforum 'Trends und Hypes' oder so.

Damit wuerde man die unerquickliche Konfrontation zwischen den snobistischen Schindelhauern und den sparsamen Singlespeedern vermeiden  

An einem Punkt muss ich tatsaechlich TicTac mal Recht geben: Es steht jedem frei, sonstwas zu kaufen, egal wie sinnlos ueberteuert es bei einer Rechnung mit dem spitzen Bleistift rauskommt. 
Aber es dann auf 'technisch sinnvoll' hinzureden, das ist einfach peinlich (mir waere es zumindest peinlich). 
_Und diesen Standpunkt hab ich auch schon bei diesem ganzen Mac-Hype vertreten. _


----------



## barlog (24. August 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man ein neues Unterforum 'Trends und Hypes' oder so.
> 
> Damit wuerde man die unerquickliche Konfrontation zwischen den snobistischen Schindelhauern und den sparsamen Singlespeedern vermeiden
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter nightwolf,
dies ist einfach mal ein Forum für SH-Benutzer und die interessieren sich genauso wenig für die Ansichten von "sparsamen Singlespeedern" wie sich Mac-User für das Geätze von Microsoftfans interessieren.
Bitte bitte bitte gründe mit den anderen sparsamen, ehrlichen Schraubern ein Unterforum oder was auch immer, wo ihr nach Herzenslust über Snobismus und technisch Sinnvolles diskutieren könnt - in diesem Forum sorgt ihr nur für "unerquickliche Konfrontationen".
Einen schönen Tag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter nightwolf,
> dies ist einfach mal ein Forum für SH-Benutzer und die interessieren sich genauso wenig für die Ansichten von "sparsamen Singlespeedern" wie sich Mac-User für das Geätze von Microsoftfans interessieren.
> Bitte bitte bitte gründe mit den anderen sparsamen, ehrlichen Schraubern ein Unterforum oder was auch immer, wo ihr nach Herzenslust über Snobismus und technisch Sinnvolles diskutieren könnt - in diesem Forum sorgt ihr nur für "unerquickliche Konfrontationen".
> Einen schönen Tag noch!


Sehr geehrter Barloq,

Das hier ist *mitnichten* ein Schindelhauer-Forum - zumindest bei mir steht hier oben:
Startseite Foren > Spezielle Bikes > Singlespeed

Vielleicht wird aber auch mtb-news auf Mac anders angezeigt als auf Linux oder Windoze 
Vielleicht ist auch meine Brille nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, und sie zeigt mir 'Singlespeed' an, wo anscheinend 'Schindelhauer' stehen sollte 

Wenn der geneigte Herr 'Thread' gemeint hat, dann moege er sich bitte korrekt ausdruecken. Leute, die nicht willens oder in der Lage sind, korrekte Begriffe zu verwenden, fuehren mit ihren Beitraegen grundsaetzlich zu Irritationen. Und ja, natuerlich kann ich deren Fehler 'autokorrigieren', aber dazu habe ich (1.) keine Lust und lehne es auch (2.) grundsaetzlich ab, weil dann wiederum andere dieses lesen und es somit von vornherein falsch lernen 
Und: Wie ausgepraegt wird wohl meine Motiviation sein, jemandem Glauben zu schenken, der bereits Grundbegriffe durcheinanderwirft??

Dieses 'harte Einsteigen' Eurerseits kann ich vll noch auf TicTacBikes Beitraege verstehen, meine hingegen waren prinzipiell alle freundlich formuliert - da kann man das bestenfalls noch als mtb-news-Standard bezeichnen, aber nicht als angemessen.


----------



## Rutkowski (24. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag hat mich mein Händler angerufen (Two Wheels Good, Hamburg) das mein Fahrrad (Siegfried) schon eher fertig ist. Am Freitag konnte ich das Rad abholen, und habe am Wochenende schon fast die ersten 100 km hinter mir gelassen. Wie bereits geschrieben haben ich es mit CNC Kurbel von Schindelhauer bestellt. Das Fahrrad fährt sich wirklich prima und ich bin wirklich begeistert von der Übersetzung. Ich dachte erst ich würde ein paar Gänge brauchen, aber die Elbberge bin ich so hochgekommen. Auch die Rolleigenschaften sind wirklich gut. Ja, die Freilaufnarbe ist etwas laut ... aber so spart man sich die Klingel ;-).
> Also ein guter Start ... mit den neuen Rad ...
> Gruss Thomas



Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad  
zum Thema Freilauf, den Hört man ja nur, wenn man rollen lässt.. ansonsten ist es ja sehr leise  
..gibt ja auch leisere Naben zur Not





barlog schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil.
> Ich denke übrigens auch heute noch manchmal, daß ich gern einen zweiten Gang hätte, aber eher zum Hochschalten, also hinten 20 statt 22. Da bin ich aber nicht der Einzige ;-).





OIRAM schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich Dir "soundsgoodhh" allzeit gute Fahrt mit Deinem Siegfried.
> Das kleinere 20er Ritzel würd ich auch gern mal zur probe fahren.




zum 20iger Riemenblatt, ich musste ja leider doch beim Cyclassics mit der 2,72 Übersetzung (60-22) starten, weil Gates nach 3 Wochen immer noch nicht geliefert hatte. Ziemlich ärgerlich! 
60/20 wäre wie auch schon beim Velothon wesentlich besser gewesen, um die Zeit, die ich beim Bergauf radl gut mache auch Bergab zu halten und auch auf der Geraden, wo man dann wieder eingeholt wird.

So im ganzen bin ich doch sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich oft frei ohne Pulk gefahren bin. 


Platz (Gesamt) 4826
Platz (M/W) 4615
Platz (AK) 304
Zielzeit (Netto) 03:12:04
Ankunft 12:51:43
Streckenlänge 106.00
km/h ∅ 33.11 

und das bei Über 10.000 Startern für die 106km Distanz ist das ganz ok. 
Ich habe unterwegs nur einen getroffen, welcher auch SSP gefahren ist und dieser meinte, er hätte weiter auch keinen gesehen
Schade eig., selbst der Anstieg von 121hm war kein Problem 

und wer die Nabe hinter sich hören musste.. wusste, er ist zu langsam.. 


kann jedem nur empfehlen mal so etwas mit zu fahren, ich sehe das auch nicht so verbissen, die Hauptsache ist, ohne Sturz anzukommen und spaß zu haben


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. August 2015)




----------



## soundsgoodhh (24. August 2015)

Respekt.... die CC 106 km mit einem Singelspeed zufahren. Ich werde mal die 55 im Nächsten Jahr planen. 
Völlig richtig wenn man tritt ist das Bike total Geräuschlos.... und macht richtig Spaß. Durch den geraden Lenker des Siegfried (nur wenige Möglichkeiten seine Griffpostion zu ändern) und dem einfachen Band ist die Haltung für längere Strecken schon etwas unbequem. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ergo Griffen SH? Auch im Vergleich...
Gruß aus Hamburg 
Thomas


----------



## Rutkowski (24. August 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Respekt.... die CC 106 km mit einem Singelspeed zufahren. Ich werde mal die 55 im Nächsten Jahr planen.
> Völlig richtig wenn man tritt ist das Bike total Geräuschlos.... und macht richtig Spaß. Durch den geraden Lenker des Siegfried (nur wenige Möglichkeiten seine Griffpostion zu ändern) und dem einfachen Band ist die Haltung für längere Strecken schon etwas unbequem. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ergo Griffen SH? Auch im Vergleich...
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Thomas




Danke, die  zu Sprüche kamen auch von einigen Rennradfahrern aus dem Feld.. oder man hörte sie Tuscheln.. Singlespeed...?! 
Daher das es mir um den Spaß geht, roll ich dort mit  

und in Berlin die 68km, waren die größte Gaudi überhaupt! 
Das hatte sich richtig gelohnt spontan für den Veranstalter selbst an den Start zu gehen (obwohl ich keine Lust erst hatte) 


zu den Griffen, 
Also von Fizik gibt es Lenkerband, welches bequemer ist
Leder ist schick, aber irgendwann hart, brauch halt auch pflege 

ich hatte auf meinem Lenker damals die "crank brothers cobalt" Griffe, weißer Schaumstoff, der sich auch nicht abreibt, fand die für lange touren auch sehr angenehm  



ps: die 55km Radeln sich sicher fix weg, und dort wird meist auch nicht so sehr geheizt 


Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## CrisCrossHH (25. August 2015)

Moin zusammen! Nachdem ich jetzt schon einige Zeit mitgelesen habe, muss ich mich auch mal melden. Fahre ein Viktor mit Schindelhauer CNC Kurbel und bin super zufrieden. Es macht einfach Spass das Rad zu fahren. Bei damit auch bei den Cyclassics letzten Sonntag mitgefahren, allerdiings nur die 55 km. Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Rutkowski (26. August 2015)

CrisCrossHH schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Nachdem ich jetzt schon einige Zeit mitgelesen habe, muss ich mich auch mal melden. Fahre ein Viktor mit Schindelhauer CNC Kurbel und bin super zufrieden. Es macht einfach Spass das Rad zu fahren. Bei damit auch bei den Cyclassics letzten Sonntag mitgefahren, allerdiings nur die 55 km. Grüße aus Hamburg!



Moin, 
dann hatten meine Freunde doch recht, als diese bei der Zieleinfahrt von den 55er ein Viktor gesehen haben  

Sehr schön, lad doch mal ein Bild hoch


viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## soundsgoodhh (26. August 2015)

CrisCrossHH schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Nachdem ich jetzt schon einige Zeit mitgelesen habe, muss ich mich auch mal melden. Fahre ein Viktor mit Schindelhauer CNC Kurbel und bin super zufrieden. Es macht einfach Spass das Rad zu fahren. Bei damit auch bei den Cyclassics letzten Sonntag mitgefahren, allerdiings nur die 55 km. Grüße aus Hamburg!



Welche Zeit hast Du denn geschafft? Nur um so eine Richtung zubekommen ... Als das ich das letzte mal (ist schon 3 Jahre her) mit einem normalen Rennrad S-Works Tarmac ohne Training teil genommen habe war ich bei knapp unter 2 Std. in der Senioren 3 Altersklasse ... 106 km in 3:12 Std wie bei Rutkowski finde ich schon Hammer gut mit einem Siegelspeed.
Die CNC Kurbel finde ich auch richtig gut an meinem Rad ... viel Spaß noch mit deinem Rad
Gruss Thomas


----------



## CrisCrossHH (27. August 2015)

Ich bin nur zum Spass den Hamburg Ride ohne offizielle Zeitnahme mitgefahren. Meine selbstgestoppte Zeit lag bei 2:13 h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (27. August 2015)

Nur zum Spaß mit fahren ist doch auch völlig legitim  
Die Angebote sind ja extra so, das diese Veranstaltungen nicht nur für Racer sind und das finde ich echt gut ! 

Jeder soll spaß haben, ob nun mit Kids rennen oder kleine Stadtrunde.. Hauptsache spaß und den haben ja die meisten immer bei solchen Veranstaltungen 



Beim Velothon Berlin 
68km in  1h52m23s
Durchschnitt 35,5km/h 
Durchschnitt auf dem Tempelhofer Feld waren 40,8km/h 


Hab gestern Abend gelesen, das es nächstes Jahr einen Velothon in Stuttgart geben soll. 
125km ist die längere Tour 
55km die Kürzere


----------



## Rutkowski (31. August 2015)

kleine Singlespeed runde mit dem Viktor.. 165,2km, kann ja mal machen im Urlaub   


guten Start in die Woche


----------



## barlog (31. August 2015)

Wow, ganz schöne Runde, die mit deinen dünnen Reifen auf dieser Strecke bestimmt nicht auf jedem Meter angenehm war.
Will an einem der nächsten Wochenenden auch in ein ca. 85 km entferntes Nest hinter Beelitz fahren und habe mir erst mal so eine gegelte Radlerhose bestellt, da mich mein Sattel bei Touren über ca. 50 km umbringen will.
Außerdem einen fetten Zusatzakku für's Smartphone, denn als SH-Fahrer finde ich natürlich ohne Satellitennavigation den Weg nicht.


----------



## Rutkowski (31. August 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Wow, ganz schöne Runde, die mit deinen dünnen Reifen auf dieser Strecke bestimmt nicht auf jedem Meter angenehm war.
> Will an einem der nächsten Wochenenden auch in ein ca. 85 km entferntes Nest hinter Beelitz fahren und habe mir erst mal so eine gegelte Radlerhose bestellt, da mich mein Sattel bei Touren über ca. 50 km umbringen will.
> Außerdem einen fetten Zusatzakku für's Smartphone, denn als SH-Fahrer finde ich natürlich ohne Satellitennavigation den Weg nicht.




ja Kopfsteinpflaster oder gepflasterte Wege können schon etwas nerven, aber soviel ist es zum Glück nicht  

SQLab Sattel kann ich empfehlen, hatte ja vorher den SLR TT Team drauf.. und der war selbst mit Polsterhose nichts für mich.. 
Optisch war er aber schon schöner und ziemlich leicht 

Polsterhose ist schon anzuraten.. ich hab meist die Teamhose von SH an.. die passt mir ganz gut, besser als die Endura Hose, welche ich beim Velothon bekommen hatte.. also gibt es selbst da unterschiede 


und von da dann wieder Heim radeln oder mit dem Zug? 
Da unten könnte etwas mehr los sein auf den Landstraßen.. also schau mal, ob du da Radwegnetze hast.. um dir volle Landstraße zu ersparen


----------



## barlog (31. August 2015)

Rutkowski schrieb:


> .. . . und von da dann wieder Heim radeln oder mit dem Zug?
> Da unten könnte etwas mehr los sein auf den Landstraßen.. also schau mal, ob du da Radwegnetze hast.. um dir volle Landstraße zu ersparen



Zug, was ist das? Meine Fahrräder haben noch nicht mal einen S-Bahnwagen jemals von innen gesehen.
Nee, ich strampele einen Tag später wieder zurück.
Und hoffe jetzt inständig, daß die Hose und ich und der Original-SH-Sattel gut zusammenpassen. Diesen (weißen) Sattel will ich aber demnächst auch austauschen, weil er 1. nicht mehr gut aussieht und ich 2. meine, daß zu der schwarzen Lightskinstange (und zu mir) ein schwarzer und etwas nachgiebigerer Sattel besser passt. 
Teuer muss der üüberhaupt nicht sein, im Gegenteil, für mein MTB habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit den http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=CNbxqNOV1McCFYvpwgod7PEO6Q hier draufgeschraubt und es fährt sich wunderbar (sagt auch meine Freundin).

Danke für den Tip zwecks Radwegnetz, ich werde da natürlich noch forschen, damit ich nicht von Brandenburger Eingeborenen auf fernen Landstraßen erlegt werde.


----------



## barlog (6. September 2015)

Also ich finde ja, daß schon Kinder beim Kauf des ersten Fahrrades darauf orientiert werden sollten, daß der Kettenantrieb ein vorübergehender Irrweg in der Entwicklung der Fahrradantriebstechnik war. 

gestern gesehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (13. September 2015)




----------



## OIRAM (13. September 2015)

Heiße Kiste 
Sieht gut aus, aber jetzt ist der Vorteil des Riemens wieder futsch, die Kiste muss bestimmt ab und zu geölt werden.


----------



## Rutkowski (13. September 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Heiße Kiste
> Sieht gut aus, aber jetzt ist der Vorteil des Riemens wieder futsch, die Kiste muss bestimmt ab und zu geölt werden.




  

leider war das schon am Anfang nötig.. 3x musste ich die Kiste ölen.. mit einer Hartgummi oder Carbon Kiste wäre mir das nicht passiert...  


im Winter werde ich denke mal wieder etwas dran rum schrauben lassen
hab da schon wieder paar ideen


----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2015)

Na, hier ist´s so still...
Ich hab heut mal wieder ne etwas größere Runde gedreht...





und dabei ein paar künstlich erstellte Berge erklommen...





hier wieder auf 50 m ÜNN...


----------



## soundsgoodhh (4. Oktober 2015)

Mal was ganz blödes ... hab mir heute einen Platten (Hinterrad) gefahren .... gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten beim Ausbau bzw Einbau wegen dem Riemen (Spannung des Riemen oder Reihenfolge, Schrauben etc. ). Ich habe nirgend wo etwas gefunden.
Schindelhauer hat für die 2016 neue Reifen mit Conti (Conti Urban GP) entwickelt, die etwas Strapazierfähiger sein sollen, kann man die schon kaufen?
Gruss aus Hamburg
Thomas


----------



## Rutkowski (5. Oktober 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Mal was ganz blödes ... hab mir heute einen Platten (Hinterrad) gefahren .... gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten beim Ausbau bzw Einbau wegen dem Riemen (Spannung des Riemen oder Reihenfolge, Schrauben etc. ). Ich habe nirgend wo etwas gefunden.
> Schindelhauer hat für die 2016 neue Reifen mit Conti (Conti Urban GP) entwickelt, die etwas Strapazierfähiger sein sollen, kann man die schon kaufen?
> Gruss aus Hamburg
> Thomas




Bremse auf machen, die Schrauben lösen - welche in die Nabe gehen

Achse nach vorne schieben, Riemen vorne seitlich im ganzen zur Seite schieben 


Reifen, wird es demnächst geben
Zu not schon mal per Email Anfragen


----------



## OIRAM (5. Oktober 2015)

soundsgoodhh schrieb:


> Mal was ganz blödes ... hab mir heute einen Platten (Hinterrad) gefahren .... gibt es irgend etwas zu beachten beim Ausbau bzw Einbau wegen dem Riemen (Spannung des Riemen oder Reihenfolge, Schrauben etc. ). Ich habe nirgend wo etwas gefunden.
> Schindelhauer hat für die 2016 neue Reifen mit Conti (Conti Urban GP) entwickelt, die etwas Strapazierfähiger sein sollen, kann man die schon kaufen?
> Gruss aus Hamburg
> Thomas


Also ich hatte ne Disc beim Rad dabei, wo der Ein- und Ausbau, die Riemenspannung und das öffnen der Bremse genau beschrieben ist.


----------



## larso (5. Oktober 2015)

Kann Dir die Conti Grandprix 4000s II empfehlen. Solides Material, fahr ich am Rennrad und da müssen die wirklich was aushalten...


----------



## soundsgoodhh (5. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja, die CD habe ich mit bekommen ... aber in unseren Wahn kein CD Laufwerk mehr Zuhause (Alles Online oder Vinyl ;-)) und mein Sohn findet sein CD Laufwerk auch nicht mehr. Morgen werde ich mich dem Platten endlich stellen ... 
Danke und Gruss
Thomas


----------



## roundround (6. Oktober 2015)

Nein, es gehen nur die speziell mit Schindelhauer entwickelt Reifen.
Ansonsten Garantieverlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larso (6. Oktober 2015)

Was? Man darf auf Schindelhauer Fahrräder nur Reifen montieren, die mit Schindelhauer "entwickelt" worden sind? Ist das ein Witz?


----------



## barlog (6. Oktober 2015)

larso schrieb:


> Was? Man darf auf Schindelhauer Fahrräder nur Reifen montieren, die mit Schindelhauer "entwickelt" worden sind? Ist das ein Witz?


Na das wirst du doch wohl nicht auch nur eine Sekunde geglaubt haben?

@OIRAM
Habe vor drei Wochen auch mal eine etwas längere (140 km) Tour mit dem Viktor gemacht und zwei Erfahrungen gemacht:
Den Schindelhauersattel werde ich wechseln, denn trotz (extra gekaufter) Radlerhose mit Einlage im Schritt bekam ich nach ca. 110 km echte Schwierigkeiten. Vielleicht probiere ich's auch mal mit einem Brooks (B17)?
Mit der Lightskin muss man offenbar bei Regen vorsichtig sein. Ist bei meiner Tour zwar nur leicht benässt worden, aber als ich zu Hause vorsichtshalber mal ins Sattelrohr schaute, lief mir aus dem geöffneten Batteriefach Wasser entgegen. Soviel zu "absolut wetterfest" laut Eigenwerbung .
Eigentlich benutze ich das Teil ohnehin nur als Stadtrad bei schönem Wetter, wenn man damit ordentlich schnell herumrasen kann.
In ein paar Wochen sitze ich dann wieder häufiger auf meinem MTB mit herrlich komfortablen, maximal dicken Reifen.


----------



## larso (7. Oktober 2015)

barlog schrieb:


> Na das wirst du doch wohl nicht auch nur eine Sekunde geglaubt haben?



Ja das geb ich zu: wenn ich's irgendwo geglaubt hätte, dann am ehesten hier.


----------



## roundround (7. Oktober 2015)

larso schrieb:


> Was? Man darf auf Schindelhauer Fahrräder nur Reifen montieren, die mit Schindelhauer "entwickelt" worden sind? Ist das ein Witz?


 
Entschuldige, ich dachte das wäre deutlich als Ironie zu erkennen.

Mein Tipp:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Grand-Prix-Faltreifen-p26223/

bis 28mm, Pannenschutz und Black Chili Mischung.

Kein Reifen ist komplett sicher. Häufig ist es einfach Glück oder Pech ob du dir einen Platten holst.


----------



## OIRAM (9. Oktober 2015)

Eine Frage an die in Berlin lebenden unter Euch...
Bin in der kommenden Woche von Montag bis Mittwoch mit meinen Mädels auf Städtereise.
War das  letzte mal vor ca. 35 Jahren da.
Gibt es ein Ladengeschäft, wo man die Bekleidungskollektion und die Accessoires, welche auf der Homepage von Schindelhauer angeboten werden, sehen und evtl. kaufen kann ?


----------



## Akira (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Klappern des Bremsuges im Oberrohr meines Viktors verhinden kann?
Sattelstütze raus und irgendetwas ins Oberrohr schiebn. Blos was?


----------



## barlog (17. Oktober 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Klappern des Bremsuges im Oberrohr meines Viktors verhinden kann?
> Sattelstütze raus und irgendetwas ins Oberrohr schiebn. Blos was?



Moin,
wenn du die Sattelstütze schon mal rausgezogen hättest, würdest du wissen, daß es vom Sattelrohr zum Oberrohr keine Verbindungsöffnung gibt. 
Ehe ich jetzt hier aber herumspekuliere, warum der unter Spannung stehende Bowdenzug im Oberrohr klappern kann, würde ich dir raten, einfach mal die 030 695 351 900 zu wählen. Da nimmt einer von Schindelhauer ab und unterhält sich gern mit dir über dein Problem.


----------



## Akira (18. Oktober 2015)

Da hab ich wohl wieder zu schnell getippt. Logisch, das es keine Verbindung vom Sattelrohr zum Oberrohr gibt


----------



## MCTryal (18. Oktober 2015)

Schindelhauer verbaut Innen verlegte Bremszüge normalerweise immer mit O-Ringen, eventuell fehlen die bei Dir?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-o-ringe-9-stueck-449495/wg_id-475


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (21. Oktober 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die in Berlin lebenden unter Euch...
> Bin in der kommenden Woche von Montag bis Mittwoch mit meinen Mädels auf Städtereise.
> War das  letzte mal vor ca. 35 Jahren da.
> Gibt es ein Ladengeschäft, wo man die Bekleidungskollektion und die Accessoires, welche auf der Homepage von Schindelhauer angeboten werden, sehen und evtl. kaufen kann ?




Bei den Jungs Selber im Büro


----------



## OIRAM (21. November 2015)

Die Tage sind nun doch recht kurz, es ist etwas kälter geworden, aber doch kein Grund nicht mehr zu fahren.


----------



## Rutkowski (24. November 2015)

Schindelhauer ThinBike 2015, 1.000 €

Falls jemand Interesse an einem hat, wäre eins im Angebot 

 

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/schindelhauer-thinbike-2015/391812854-217-9678


----------



## svenso (24. November 2015)

Wieso möchtest du es los werden? Was neues in der Planung?


----------



## barlog (25. November 2015)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Die Tage sind nun doch recht kurz, es ist etwas kälter geworden, aber doch kein Grund nicht mehr zu fahren.


Richtig!
Aber mit meinem SH fahre ich seit einer Woche nicht mehr, sondern benutze mein fettbereiftes Winter-MTB.
Ich mag es einfach nicht, das schicke Viktor einzusauen und mir fällt eher der Himmel auf den Kopf als da Schutzbleche dranzuschrauben.
Gute Fahrt !


----------



## Rutkowski (25. November 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Wieso möchtest du es los werden? Was neues in der Planung?




Steht nur rum, benutze es nicht. 
Bin derweil und in der nächsten Zeit auch viel Unterwegs Beruflich

Freundin bekommt ihr eigenes Rad, also auch keine wirkliche Verwendung mehr. 
Warum also versauern lassen 


Projekt nein
mein Viktor soll eig. Unverändert in die nächste Saison gehen, geplant ist die Teilnahme an 3 Rennen, jeweils circa wieder 120km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutkowski (28. November 2015)

So Training kann beginnen, Velothon Stuttgart & Berlin, sowie Cyclassics Hamburg sind meine geplanten rennen fürs nächste Jahr  

60/20


----------



## accakut (18. Januar 2016)

Fertigstellung auf Alu.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Januar 2016)

Fährst du das Rad so im Stadtverkehr? sehr eigenwillige Geometrie.


----------



## accakut (18. Januar 2016)

Ja warum nicht, sehr wendig und stabiel, spricht nix dagegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## roundround (18. Januar 2016)

Gab es den Rahmen noch eine Nummer größer?


----------



## accakut (19. Januar 2016)

Wie groß sollte er den deiner Meinung sein ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Akira (19. Januar 2016)

ohne Riemen? FAIL


----------



## accakut (19. Januar 2016)

Geht genauso gut, habe die Teile hauptsächlich vom alten Rad übernommen, unter anderem den kompletten Antrieb, warum nicht ? Riemen könnte später kommen.


----------



## roundround (19. Januar 2016)

Na ja, so dass er ohne 5cm  Spacer, und ohne Sattelstütze mit zusätzlichem Setback fahrbar ist.


----------



## accakut (19. Januar 2016)

Ja hätte ich auch gerne, da steht mir meine Körpergröße etwas im Weg, 2,03m, viel Auswahl an Rahmen hab ich da nicht, RH ist 62, brauch eigentlich 64 ja nach Geometrie, der Spacerturm spielt da keine Rolle mehr und Setback holt da noch nin bissel was raus.
Achso und im falle das noch jemand fragt, kaufkreterium war der Rahmen (Low Pro und "höhe") nicht der Riemenantreib, deswegen Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barlog (19. Januar 2016)

accakut schrieb:


> Ja warum nicht, sehr wendig und stabiel, spricht nix dagegen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hmm, "wendig" mit so einem langen Vorbau und diesem Lenker?
Ich fahre zur Zeit auch mit so einem langen Teil - super zum entspannten Geradeausrasen, von "Wendigkeit" habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.

Gesendet von Computer mit Tastatur


----------



## accakut (20. Januar 2016)

Große Unterschiede bei der Wendigkeit mit verschiedenen vorbaulängen habe ich nicht feststellen können, hab mit nim 80' über ein 110' bis hin zum 130' alles schon verbaut. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Radstand für die Wendigkeit entscheidend.


----------



## Rutkowski (20. Januar 2016)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, Körperlicher befinden ebenso. 

Es ist ein Schindelhauer, daher hat es seinen Platz hier im Forum verdient. 
Das es mit Kette fährt, find ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. Gibt auch Leute, die normale Rahmen mit Schloss versehen, um Riemen fahren zu können.. 

Mich würde eher die Partliste interessieren und warum du die Teile gewählt hast.


----------



## barlog (20. Januar 2016)

accakut schrieb:


> Große Unterschiede bei der Wendigkeit mit verschiedenen vorbaulängen habe ich nicht feststellen können, hab mit nim 80' über ein 110' bis hin zum 130' alles schon verbaut. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Radstand für die Wendigkeit entscheidend.



Das mit dem Radstand stimmt natürlich.
Allerdings merke ich den Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Vorbaulängen bei engen Kurven schon deutlich, d. h. mit kürzerem Vorbau habe ich ein direkteres Lenkgefühl - es kommt mir wendiger vor.
Allerdings scheint auch das eines der vielen Themen rund um die Fahrradgeometrie zu sein, wo völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen aufeinandertreffen, wie ich in der letzten halben Stunde Recherche erfahren durfte.
Viel Spass mit Hektor und Gruß von Viktor!


----------



## accakut (20. Januar 2016)

*Rahmen *: Hektor--->  Optik, Geometrie, Verarbeitung
*HR: *BLB - Notorious Carbon 90 mm - 700c 32 Loch---> Optik, stabil, steif
	   Nabe: BLB Freestyle, verbaut wegen der längeren Achse, um die Schindelhauer "Unterlegscheibe" (wie immer die dinger auch genannt  
	   werden) zu benutzen
*VR: *Aerospoke Natur Carbon, relativ günstig---> stabiel, Optik
*Reifen: *Continental super Sport---> gute Erfahrung damit gemacht
*Kurbel: *Sram Omnium 170cm + GPX Lager---> Kettenlinie, steif, Optik, Verarbeitung----  Kettenblatt: Factory 5, Schindelhauer Pedalen---> Optik
*Bremsen: *Campagnole Chorus Monoplaner---> natürlich wegen der genialen Optik
				Bremshebel: Ridea TH CNC OS---> super Verarbeitung, Optik
*Sattelstütze: *Thomson Elite Setback---> Seatback wegen meiner Körpergröße, Qualität
*Lenker: *BLB Eastwood Bullhorn 37cm breit--->Optik, Griffmöglichkeiten, breite (Stadt)
*Vorbau: *Ritchey Classic 130mm---> Länge, Verarbeitung
*Sattel: *Brooks Cambium C17---> Verarbeitung, Optik

Und wie gesagt wurde, ist alles geschmakssache und eigenes empfinden.


----------



## accakut (20. Januar 2016)

> Das mit dem Radstand stimmt natürlich.
> Allerdings merke ich den Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Vorbaulängen bei engen Kurven schon deutlich, d. h. mit kürzerem Vorbau habe ich ein direkteres Lenkgefühl - es kommt mir wendiger vor.
> Allerdings scheint auch das eines der vielen Themen rund um die Fahrradgeometrie zu sein, wo völlig gegensätzliche Meinungen aufeinandertreffen, wie ich in der letzten halben Stunde Recherche erfahren durfte.
> Viel Spass mit Hektor und Gruß von Viktor!


Danke, wie du schon sagtest, ich bin auch der Meinung, das die Fahrradgeometrie eine wichtige rolle dabei spielt.


----------



## Rutkowski (20. Januar 2016)

@accattone was für Strecken fährst du? 
nur in der City oder? 

Eig. macht ihr Fahrwind Jungs doch ordentliche touren.. wenn ich das richtig im Sinn hab


----------



## accakut (21. Januar 2016)

Hauptsächlich  City, größere Land-Touren sind natürlichlich auch mit dabei.


----------



## Rutkowski (21. Januar 2016)

bei der hinterradnabe würde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, such einfach eine mit Schraubachse. 
Hab bei mir dann zwei Titan Schrauben in die Hope Nabe rein gedreht

Sieht optisch schöner aus und nicht so klobig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accakut (21. Januar 2016)

Oh danke für den Tip.


----------



## Rutkowski (23. Januar 2016)

http://www.schindelhauerbikes.com/Accessoires/Hochflanschnabe.html

kannst es dir auch einfach machen, passt zu 100%


----------



## accakut (23. Januar 2016)

Ja danke, hab ich auch schon entdeckt, wird wahrscheinlich umgerüstet.


----------



## Rutkowski (23. Januar 2016)

dann noch CX Ray rein.. und dein hinteres Laufrad eine "geschlossener" Scheibe beim fahren..  
ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch andere Naben die gingen.


----------



## Akira (12. April 2016)

Hat jemand ein paar Ideen von möglichen Carbonteilen.

Habe Lust mein Viktor leichter zu machen. Dachte an Tausch von Lenker+Vorbau / Sattelstütze / Kurbel.


----------



## Rutkowski (13. April 2016)

Akira schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar Ideen von möglichen Carbonteilen.
> 
> Habe Lust mein Viktor leichter zu machen. Dachte an Tausch von Lenker+Vorbau / Sattelstütze / Kurbel.




fährst du es noch im original zustand?

es muss nicht Carbon sein.. hab eine Rotor 3D+ Kurbel dran, wiegt grad mal 480gr.
KCNC Scandium Ti Stütze spart auch gut was, und ist günstiger als Thomson

LRS?
Da kannst auch richtig was raus holen


Hatte mein Viktor mal auf 7,4/5kg

edit: bei meiner Gewichtsangabe war noch potenzial nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (22. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Vielleicht seit ihr ja so nett und liked das Bild. Evtl kommt es ja in die Wahl zum Bild des Tages.


----------



## Seisogud (1. Juni 2016)

Frage hat sich erledigt.


----------



## barlog (14. August 2016)

Frage an alle Zahnriemenfahrer:
Habt ihr an euren Antrieben festgestellt, daß sich der Riemen nach jahrelanger Benutzung etwas dehnt?
Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Ich habe nach 2 1/2 Jahren teilweise durchaus intensiver Belastung den Eindruck, daß sich die Riemenspannung etwas verändert hat.
Andere Frage: Hat jemand schon einmal real das Lebensende eines Gates-Zahnriemens erlebt? Womit ich keine Risse meine, die durch lebensdauerbeschränkende Einwirkungen wie seitliche Stöße oder dergleichen gefördert wurden.


----------



## Seisogud (15. August 2016)

Vielleicht hast Du ihn beim letzten Zusammenbau nicht richtig gespannt? Oder hast Du seit 2 1/2 Jahren den gleichen Schlauch/Mantel drauf?


----------



## Piet79 (15. August 2016)

Eigene Erfahrung:
Rad 1 Viktor: Riemen nie angefasst. Lehre für Gatesriemen besagt alles im grünen Bereich.
Rad 2 Rose Black Water:
Ca. 17000km, nichts am Riemen gemacht. Riemen stark schmutzig, staubig und die Farbe ist auch weg.
Ich glaube die Dinger sind viel robuster als oft angegeben wird.
insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann eine Dehnung, wenn überhaupt, nur minimal feststellen.

Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme?

Grüße


----------



## barlog (17. August 2016)

Piet79 schrieb:


> .. . . Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme?
> 
> Grüße


Nein, Probleme habe ich nicht, wollte nur mal wissen, ob andere Radfahrer Veränderungen an Riemen, die über mehrere Jahre betrieben werden, beobachtet haben. Offenbar scheinen die Dinger (wenn man sie nicht mechanisch grob behandelt) Ketten in Lebensdauer und Fahrgefühl (Antrittsgefühl wie am ersten Tag nach mehreren Jahren) deutlich überlegen zu sein.
Ich hatte mein Hinterrad einmal draußen (wg. Zentrieren) und es auf den Zehntelmillimeter genau wieder so eingebaut wie zuvor. 
Danach lief der Riemen trotzdem eine Spur zu weit innen auf dem Sprocket, was ich mit ein wenig Justieren am "Krokodil" leicht beheben konnte. Was meine Vermutung, die Spannung könnte sich verändert haben, betrifft, liegt wahrscheinlich eher darin begründet, daß ich da zu oft anfasse (Rad hängt an der Wand). ;-)

Ach ja, an dieser Stelle Grüße an die "Bike Dudes" (bei denen ich das Rad (Viktor) mal gekauft habe), welche mir nahelegten, unbedingt das komplette Rad zu ihnen zu bringen, wenn ich hinten mal einen Platten haben sollte, weil (wenn ich dieses sündhaft teure Plastikstück, mit dem man die Riemenspannung messen können soll, nicht kaufen sollte) nur dort die rechte Spannung vom Fachmann wieder eingestellt werden kann. 
Mit etwas Gefühl kann man das durchaus selbst bewältigen.


----------



## Piet79 (18. August 2016)

hehe, bei denen habe ich vor 3 Jahren auch ganz spontan den Viktor erstanden 

die gates-einstelllehre liegt bei mir auch im Schrank und "staubt" zu 

Beste Grüße nach Berlin!


----------



## Akira (29. August 2016)

Ich habe die Riemenspannung noch nie kontrolliert. Wenn ich das Rad, nach einer Panne, wieder montiere, dann spann ich den Riemen "frei Schnauze".


----------



## giodigio (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
ihr macht ja schon  früh Winterpause oder seid ihr am verkaufen ?

Ich hatte mich hier ein wenig eingelesen und mir darauf ein Schindelhauer Siegfried in Alu Pur zugelegt,
wlches nun "meinen" bedürfnissen nach und nach angepasst wird.

1.update


 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Exty (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen , wollte mal nach eurer Meinung fragen . 

Bin am überlegen mir das Bike zuzulegen 

http://www.schindelhauerbikes.com/modelle/Jacob.html

das Bike soll eine Ergänzung zu meinem Canyon spectral 8.0 2016 und mein Hardtail Cannondale Trail Sl1 2012 werden. 
Da ich aus Bremen komme ist es hier sehr flach und im Sommer fahr ich öffters mal mit Freunden zum Biergarten ect. 
Und da sind mir die anderen Bikes immer bißchen over . Da ich die bikes von Schindelhauer und Zahnriemen antrieb so noch nicht kenne wollte ich mal nach euren Meinung fragen, und diesbezüglich kein neues Thema aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seisogud (15. Dezember 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir für eine Biergartenfahrt kein Bike vorstellen, das mehr "over" ist, als ein Jacob.
Aber warum nicht, wenn es Dir gefällt und Dir nicht zu riskant ist.


----------



## Exty (15. Dezember 2016)

Seisogud schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir für eine Biergartenfahrt kein Bike vorstellen, das mehr "over" ist, als ein Jacob.
> Aber warum nicht, wenn es Dir gefällt und Dir nicht zu riskant ist.



Wieso zu riskant ? Und over finde ich nur wenn man mit ein 3500 € Fully durch die Stadt fährt. 
Taugt das Bike den was ?


----------



## Akira (19. Dezember 2016)

nur zum Biergarten bzw als Stadtrad - da würde ich ein Siegfried, Victor(mit Bremse) oder wenn mehr Gänge gewünschte werden Ludwig VIII nehmen. Sind alle 3 günstiger als das Jacob.

Ich habe ein Victor(mit Bremsen), dass ich für meinen Arbeitsweg nutze.


----------



## barlog (22. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Exty (22. Dezember 2016)

barlog schrieb:


>



Was kann man unter  dem verstehen ? Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Masquerader (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei meinem Viktor im Singlespeedbetrieb seit einigen Tagen bei Nässe ein Quietschen vom Antrieb her. Gehe ich in den Wiegetritt, kann ich dann auch ein signifikantes Scharren des Riemens hören, vermutlich am Mittelsteg des vorderen Riemenblatts (wo anders kann es ja nicht sein...)
Die Ausrichtung des Hinterrads ist so, wie es soll. Die Spannung auch. Ich habe auch das Hinterrad auch komplett ausgebaut, alles neu ausgerichtet, neu eingespannt: das Problem tritt weiterhin auf.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ploerre (13. Januar 2017)

Evtl. sind die Ketten- bzw. Riemenblattschrauben locker.


----------



## Akira (31. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand ein sehr gutes Innenlager empfehlen, das in meine Viktor passt.

Infos die ich habe: BSA 1.37x24 68mm Breite


----------



## Dirkhey (29. Januar 2018)

Hmm das hatte ich bei mein ersten Ausflug im Regen auch das es  gequietscht hat aber nach einer Zeit hat es aufgehört und jetzt  quietscht nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piet79 (13. März 2018)

Sind hier Hektor-Fahrer vertreten? Was könnt Ihr zu Alltagstauglichkeit und Nutzung als Stadtrad sagen? Taugt der Hektor oder ist das Quatsch?


----------



## killercouch (13. März 2018)

Der eine sagt so, der andere sagt so!

Definiere alltagstauglich für Dich! Fährste mit wenig Gebäck und hast kein Problem solch ambitionierte Geo bei jedem Wetter auf 23er Reifen ums Eck zu drücken? Dann ran!

Mir wärs nix, Alltagsschlurre hat bei mir aber auch was mit fetten BigApple, Schutzblechen, Gebäckträger und zwei gefüllten Ortliebtaschen zu tun!


----------



## Piet79 (13. März 2018)

Dessen bin ich mir schon bewusst 
Die Frage war ja auch wer den Hektor als Alltagsrad nutzt, also Erfahrungswerte.

Bei mir persönlich wäre es 2x am Tag ca. 15km mit unterschiedlichen Profilen, mal flach mal hügelig und das ganze mit Rucksack. Mit einer Übersetzung von 60/20 wären manche Hügel wahrscheinlich nur schwer zu drücken.

Schindelhauer schreibt ja selbst als Beispiel die Nutzung als Stadtrad. Für mich ist es von der Geo aber mehr ein Bahnrad aber irgendwie reizt es mich


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2018)

Ein Bahnrad im Alltag geht sicher. Bequem ist aber tatsächlich was anderes.

60/20 ist dann aber nicht fixed hoffe ich -> Skidpatches


----------



## Piet79 (13. März 2018)

Interessant, kannte ich noch nicht. Müsste mir die Übersetzung noch überlegen. Welche Übersetzung fährst du? Schindelhauer?


----------



## Schmoerdi (13. März 2018)

Ich fahre kein Hector, aber den Viktor mit 60/22 und das fährt sich astrein in der Stadt. Man kommt gut vom Fleck und ist zügig unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. März 2018)

Nein fahre kein Schindelhauer.
Fahre von 52/18  - 50/17 - 48/17 - 51/15 - 50/16 - 44/19 so ziemlich alles


----------



## Cook (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre das Hektor im SSP-Betrieb mit 2 Bremsen, also absolut alltagstauglich!
Ein bisschen unkonventioneller Aufbau mit Riser, aber dadurch super Kontrolle und am Berg im Wiegetritt sehr geschmeidig zu fahren.
Die Sattelüberhöhung ist trotz leichtem LoPro durch den Riser sehr moderat. Ist ein 53er Rahmen. Übersetzung 60:22.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Akira (5. April 2018)

Sieht super aus. Sind das aufklebbare Zughalter? Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass man hinten Bremsen montieren kann.


----------



## Cook (5. April 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Sind das aufklebbare Zughalter? Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass man hinten Bremsen montieren kann.


Vielen Dank Akira!
Ja genau! Eine akzeptable Möglichkeit für die Zugverlegung nach hinten. Hintere Bremsbohrung ist mittlerweile Standard beim Hektor, wie auch länger schon in der Gabel. Bin selbst gespannt, ob der Kleber durchhält...


----------



## barlog (15. April 2018)

Cook schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre das Hektor im SSP-Betrieb mit 2 Bremsen, also absolut alltagstauglich...



Hmm, fährt sich bestimmt gut, ist aber nicht so mein Geschmack, so einen krassen Rahmen zu so einem "artigen" Fahrrad herzurichten.


----------



## Cook (19. April 2018)

So krass finde ich den Rahmen garnicht, lieber barlog. Aber ich weiß was du meinst. 
Freunde des gepflegten Eingangrades sind momentan zwischen CX und Starrlauf eingeklemmt.


----------



## jojoxyz (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei einem Spaziergang stand zufällig im Schaufenster eines Fahrradhändlers ein Schindelhauer Jacob, in dessen Design ich mich spontan verliebt habe.
Hab mich daher im Internet ein bisschen informiert und gesehen, dass es ein Singlespeed-Rad ist. 
Da ich nicht so der Supersportler bin und es bei uns auch nicht superflach ist, bin ich skeptisch, ob das wirklich etwas für mich ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rad?

Lg
Jojoxyz


----------



## Deleted 149952 (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## eber.hard (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## barlog (13. Mai 2018)

jojoxyz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei einem Spaziergang stand zufällig im Schaufenster eines Fahrradhändlers ein Schindelhauer Jacob, in dessen Design ich mich spontan verliebt habe.
> Hab mich daher im Internet ein bisschen informiert und gesehen, dass es ein Singlespeed-Rad ist.
> ...



Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren ein Viktor im flachen Berlin und hier passt es halbwegs hin als leichtes Stadtrad. 
Singlespeed sieht recht nett und cool aus, aber ich würde mir sowas nicht noch mal kaufen, denn zum einen kann man nicht wirklich schnell fahren, da so ab ca. 35 km/h die Trittfrequenz zu hoch wird und man oft erleben darf, wie man lässig von Rennradfahrern überholt wird. 
Zum anderen erlebt man natürlich bei heftigeren Steigungen, wie nützlich eine Schaltung sein könnte. 
Zum letztgenannten Punkt werden sich vermutlich hier bald Kommentatoren zu Wort melden, die den kompromisslos-puren Trainingseffekt des Singlespeeds gerade in bergigem Gelände preisen, was mir völlig banane ist - ich bevorzuge für solche Einsätze ein zweites Fahrrad und sehe ein Singlespeed mittlerweile als hübsche, aber nicht sehr sinnvolle Fahrradvariante an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (7. Juni 2018)

Hat schon mal jemand das Innenlager ersetzt? Wenn ja, welches neue Lager habt ihr verwendet?


----------



## Dirkhey (1. September 2018)

Hallo fährt von euch jemand die Schindelhauer Kurbel und knackt die bei euch auch so


----------



## Cook (2. September 2018)

Hallo Dirkhey, bist du ganz sicher, dass es die Kurbel ist?


----------



## Dirkhey (2. September 2018)

Ja da bin ich mir sicher da ich die Kurbel im ausgebaut Zustand zusammen gesteckt habe und dann habe ich drück auf die Kurbel gegeben und da hat es genau so genackt wie im eingebauten Zustand das knackt genau an der Verzahnung von Achse und kurbelarm


----------



## Cook (2. September 2018)

Aaah ok. Dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sorry ;-) 
Hatte nämlich auch mal meine Kurbel im Verdacht, aber dann war's der Freilauf.


----------



## Akira (24. August 2022)

Schindelhauer Victor | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Schindelhauer Victor, Ich bekomme ein neues @schindelhauerbikes   Deshalb verkaufe ich mein Stadtrad. Es ist im Original Zustand. Sehr gut erhalten. An den Pedalen und …




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------

